# VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

Siehe :
http://www.vdsf.de/

Hier die Tagesordnung:
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/tagesordnung-hv15022103.pdf


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

drei Stunden angesetzt, da bleibt viel Raum für konstruktive Aussprachen. Scheint eine reine Durchwinkegesellschaft geplant zu sein.

Sind alle LV`s wieder auf den (falschen) Weg getrimmt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Fazit:
Nix gelernt, nix kapiert..

Keine der Fragen bisher beantwortet bez. Finanzen, Zielen, Organisation, Personal etc., aber mal schnell ne HV mit neuen Kosten einberufen..

Man kann den vernünftigen Verbänden nur empfehlen, nicht wieder hinzufahren und sich die Kosten zu sparen.

Dann können die Dilettanten ihren DAFV wählen...

Und die vernünftigeren Verbände können direkt austreten und mit dem gesparten Geld was vernünftiges für Angler machen..


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

die wollen es eben durchprügeln.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Eine von einigen LV gewünschte vorherige außerordentliche Verbandsausschusssitzung wurde vom Präsidium des VDSF-Bund übrigens abgelehnt...

Beantragt werden wird die aber trotzdem von den betroffenen LV ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Angesetzte 3 Stunden?In *der* Zeit kann ja eigentlich nur eingepeitscht und auf Kurs gebracht werden.Konstruktiv und vor allem kritisch dürfte das wohl kaum werden.Und das nach dieser Klatsche.

Erinnert mich immer an ehem. Parteitage der KPdSU..ob die sich am 15.2.wohl auch selbst beklatschen|kopfkrat
Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt..wofür eigentlich,für Pleiten und Pannen etwa?

Man beachte Tagespunkt Top 7....#q
Dümmer gehts nimmer?In diesem Falle* immer*


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Bei uns im Verein mit etwa 50 Mitgliedern (ca. 20 davon kommen zur Versammlung) dauert eine Hauptversammlung schon mindestens 1,5 Stunden. 
Aber bei uns gibt es auch den *Tagesordnungspunkt "Diskussion" *und dieser nimmt bei uns i.d.R. den größten Teil der Zeit in Anspruch. 
Ein solcher TOP ist im Entwurf der vorliegenden Tagesordung zur außerordentlichen HV aber gar nicht aufgeführt:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ob man diesmal wohl Laptops mit Kamera verbietet ^^ 


|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Diskussion??? 
Ketzer! <----- erschlagt ihn!!


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Vielleicht bin ich jetzt schief gewickelt, aber will man mit dieser Versammlung jetzt nachholen, was im November schief gelaufen ist? Sprich man stimmt über den Verschmelzungsvertrag ab und wählt dann gegebenen falls das neuen Präsidium des fusionierten Verbandes *einschließlich der Kandidaten aus dem DAV*?
Über die Satzung wird dabei jedoch nicht mehr abgestimmt und man beruft sich hier wohl auf die Abstimmung aus dem November?!
Aber damit ist dann am 15. Februar noch nicht die Fusion über die Bühne gebracht worden, oder doch? 
Was ist mit dem DAV und wann hat der seine HV. Wartet der jetzt erst mal mit seinem Termin ab, bis der VDSF eine Mehrheit gefunden hat?
Ab dem 10.12.2012 liegen laut VDSF die Unterlagen zur Verschmelzung in den Geschäftsstellen des DAV und des VDSF aus. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass hier die selben Unterlagen liegen werden, wie sie von NDS im Netz eingestelllt wurden. Vielleicht auch weniger, aber wohl kaum mehr oder gar geänderte oder aktualisierte Fassungen, denn dafür dürfte die Zeit nicht gereicht haben. Ist das so üblich?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## cafabu (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Moinsen,
auch die Titanic ist mit Musik untergegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diskussion???
> Ketzer! <----- erschlagt ihn!!


|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diskussion???
> Ketzer! <----- erschlagt ihn!!



Das habe ich mir nicht persönlich ausgedacht. Das ist bei uns im Verein und wohl auch anderswo so üblich. 
Also erschlagt bitte nicht mich. Schuld sind die anderen in meinem Verein:m. Nehmt die, haut denen auf die Mütze, aber bitte, bitte verschon mich. 
Ich weiß ja nicht mal wie man das Wort schreibt oder was es bedeutet. Ich habe das nur aus einem unserer Protokolle abgeschrieben:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ich kann mir TOP 1 gut vorstellen. "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, herzlich willkommen zur HV des VDSF. Ich möchte alle Abweichler jetzt schon bitten den Raum zu verlassen. Gute Heimfahrt"....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hat "Ulla Trulla" das schon in ihrem Terminkalender....?


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hi Tomasz,

Nicht du wirst erschlagen. 

Du hast bei der Tagesordnung zurecht den Punkt Diskussion vermißt.
Derjenige der auf dieser HV diskutieren will ist automatisch ein Ketzer.... und Ketzer werden nunmal .......... 
nu verstanden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ungeklärt weiterhin:
> Ziele und angelpolitische Haltung

> Organisationsstruktur mir ausreichender Kontrolle des satzungsgemäß sehr starken Präsidenten

> Personal: wer, warum, wofür, Vorstellung, Zielsetzung dieser Personen

> Finanzen: Nach wie vor fehlt eine gemeinsame, solide Haushaltsplanung, welche laut Wirtschaftsprüfer UNBÈDINGT vorher zur Sicherung  des Vermögens beider Vereine notwenig ist.

> VDSF-GmbH, DAV-Grundstücke, 17.000 Euro nicht durch Vereinskapital gedeckter Fehlbetrag beim DAV, etc., etc. etc - alles nach wie vor ungeklärt.....


Kann man eigentlich diese Dilettanten, die das jetzt trotzdem - und auch trotz eines gültigen demokratischen Mitgliederbeschlusses gegen diese Art der Fusion - ohne vorherige Aufklärung, Beratung und mit dem Versuch des Präsidenten, auch vorher eine außerordentliche Ausschusssitzung zu verhindern, trotzdem durchzuprügeln, dann auch persönlich haftbar machen für das verschwendete Geld der Angler?

Da es ja nach wie vor auch mit Gründung eines DAFV auf diese Weise keinen einheitlichen Verband geben wird, da große Vebände da bereits die Kündigung angekündigt haben..



Die müssen ja echt Kohle im Überfluss haben und auch die LV, die ja auch wieder Anfahrt und Übernachtung etc. bezahlen müssen  ;-))))


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

immer noch offene fragen über offene fragen und keine antworten.
selbst wenn sie es durchgeprügelt bekommen ist ja immer noch nicht klar ob der dav dann beitritt.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Und auch das wäre eh wurscht, ob der DAV da zustimmt oder nicht.

Da ja große VDSF-Verbände dann austreten werden ..

Die austreten wollen, haben zusammen ja fast schon so viel Beitragszahler wie der DAV ....

Es wird auf diese Weise eben KEINEN einheitlichen Verband geben.

Verspielt, verzockt, dilettiert..........


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Sorry für OT:
Ich "freue" mich schon auf Brief Numero Drei aus der Region rund um Fulda... :q#

He Dirk,
fährst Du an dem WE zufälligerweise wieder Zug????? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

OT
Grins - ja, da wart ich auch schon gespannt ;-)
OT aus..

Und wieder zum Thema

Ungeklärt weiterhin:
> Ziele und angelpolitische Haltung

> Organisationsstruktur mit ausreichender Kontrolle des satzungsgemäß sehr starken Präsidenten

> Personal: wer, warum, wofür, Vorstellung, Zielsetzung dieser Personen

> Finanzen: Nach wie vor fehlt eine gemeinsame, solide Haushaltsplanung, welche laut Wirtschaftsprüfer UNBÈDINGT vorher zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Vereine notwenig ist.

> VDSF-GmbH, DAV-Grundstücke, 17.000 Euro nicht durch Vereinskapital gedeckter Fehlbetrag beim DAV, etc., etc. etc - alles nach wie vor ungeklärt.....


Kann man eigentlich diese Dilettanten, die das jetzt trotzdem durchprügelln wolllen - *und auch trotz eines gültigen demokratischen Mitgliederbeschlusses gegen diese Art der Fusion *- ohne vorherige Aufklärung, Beratung und mit dem Versuch des Präsidenten, auch vorher eine außerordentliche Ausschusssitzung zu verhindern,  dann auch persönlich haftbar machen für das verschwendete Geld der Angler?

Da es ja nach wie vor auch mit Gründung eines DAFV auf diese Weise keinen einheitlichen Verband geben wird, da große Vebände da bereits die Kündigung angekündigt haben..

Die müssen ja echt Kohle im Überfluss haben und auch die LV, die ja auch wieder Anfahrt und Übernachtung etc. bezahlen müssen ;-)))) 


Und es wäre eh wurscht, ob der DAV da nachher auch zustimmt oder nicht.

Da ja große VDSF-Verbände dann austreten werden ..

Die austreten wollen, haben zusammen ja fast schon so viel Beitragszahler wie der DAV ....

Es wird auf diese Weise eben KEINEN einheitlichen Verband geben.

Verspielt, verzockt, dilettiert..........


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Was fehlt euch? Die Gegner der Fusion werden auf Händen zum Podium getragen, damit diese ihre Meinung von sich geben können.

Hallo merkt ihr noch irgendwelche Einschläge, mehr als 75 % der Deliegirten von beiden beiden Verbänden sind für die Fusion!

Ihr macht das Angeln kaputt, nicht die Fusion sondern ihr Gegner der Fusion.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Die Gegner der Fusion werden auf Händen zum Podium getragen, damit diese ihre Meinung von sich geben können.


Sehe keinen Punkt Ausprache.



> mehr als 75 % der Deliegirten von beiden beiden Verbänden sind für die Fusion!


Seit wann denn das ? VDSF hatte keine 75% und DAV hat nie offiziell abgestimmt.



> Ihr macht das Angeln kaputt, nicht die Fusion sondern ihr Gegner der Fusion.


Genau ... ab nach Sibirien mit uns.


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Was fehlt euch? Die Gegner der Fusion werden auf Händen zum Podium getragen, damit diese ihre Meinung von sich geben können.
> 
> hab ich was verpaßt?
> 
> ...



zum letzten satz sag ich jetzt mal nix.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Lasst das persönliche.
Letzte Warnung.


----------



## Knispel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

sorry -


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Was fehlt euch? Die Gegner der Fusion werden auf Händen zum Podium getragen, damit diese ihre Meinung von sich geben können.
> 
> Hallo merkt ihr noch irgendwelche Einschläge, mehr als 75 % der Deliegirten von beiden beiden Verbänden sind für die Fusion!
> 
> Ihr macht das Angeln kaputt, nicht die Fusion sondern ihr Gegner der Fusion.


Glaubt irgend jemand dass ein solcher Prozess, und die Fusion ist ein Prozess und kein Selbstläufer, wirklich mit einer solchen Tagesordnung in drei Stunden über die Bühne gebracht werden kann? Denkt irgend jemand, dass die so viel beschworene Einheit dadurch erreicht werden kann, dass man in diese drei Stunden auf die Bedenken der 26% "nicht Befürworter" (und ich vermeide hier ausdrücklich das Wort Gegner) eingehen, mit Ihnen diskutieren und sie von der gut gemeinten Sache überzeugen kann? 
Niemand braucht ein Podium, aber angesichts der letzten Schuldzuweisungen der Verbände untereinander, braucht es zumindest eine klare Aussprache, damit man sich wieder in die Augen sehen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Knispel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ihr macht das Angeln kaputt, nicht die Fusion sondern ihr Gegner der Fusion.


 
Das ist nicht dein ernst oder ? 
Ich glaube hier hat niemand etwas gegen die Fusion, dass ist schon eine tolle Sache ,wenn sie vernüftig gemacht wird ....
Was hat man denn davon, wenn anschließend "Großverbände" austreten und ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen ? Denn machen die das Angeln kaputt ?


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Glaubt irgend jemand dass ein solcher Prozess, und die Fusion ist ein Prozess und kein Selbstläufer, wirklich mit einer solchen Tagesordnung in drei Stunden über die Bühne gebracht werden kann? Denkt irgend jemand, dass die so viel beschworene Einheit dadurch erreicht werden kann, dass man in diese drei Stunden auf die Bedenken der 24% "nicht Befürworter" (und ich vermeide hier ausdrücklich das Wort Gegner) eingehen, mit Ihnen diskutieren und sie von der gut gemeinten Sache überzeugen kann?
> Niemand braucht ein Podium, aber angesichts der letzten Schuldzuweisungen der Verbände untereinander, braucht es zumindest eine klare Aussprache, damit man sich wieder in die Augen sehen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Tomasz



jetzt muß ich mal pingelig werden tomasz. es sind über 25% sonst wär das thema durch gewesen|supergri#h

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

...man muss kein Jurist sein, um jetzt schon zu erkennen, dass da sovieles faul ist, dass es zum Himmel stinkt :q:q:q

Schon die Begriffe "Mandatsprüfungskommission" und "Abstimmungskommission" haben mir ein breites Lächeln ins Gesetz gezaubert. Da werden die armen Säue reingewählt, die normalerweise unbequem sind, weil man so sehr effizient verhindern kann, dass diese sich an Diskussionen beteiligen, solange sie damit beschäftigt sind, die Stimmberechtigungen der Anwesenden zu prüfen. Die Wahlhelfer der Abstimmungskommission müssen Stimmzettel austeilen etc. und sind auch erstmal außer Diskussionsgefecht gesetzt.

Am geilsten finde ich aber, dass die Wahlen der Personen *vor* der Abstimmung über den Verschmelzungsvertrag erfolgen sollen. Sollte die Zustimmung wieder nicht zustande kommen, hätte man sich den sicherlich langwierigen Punkt 6 komplett schenken können, weil der dann komplett nichtig ist. 

Und das witzigste von allen ist, dass bei den Personenwahlen Personen gewählt werden auf Stellen, die eigentlich vom DAV besetzt werden sollen. Also ist davon auszugehen, dass es zulässig sein wird, Personen zu wählen, die derzeit nicht im VdSF sind. Anstelle derjenigen Delegierten, die sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, diesen Schwachsinn zu verhindern, wüsste ich, was ich tun würde: Eine riesenlange Liste zusätzlicher Kandidaten benennen, die alle nicht im VdSF sind und darauf bestehen, dass über deren Kandidatur vorab diskutiert wird...:m
Nein, Spass beiseite, jetzt bedarf es wenigstens eines vernünftigen Delegierten, der sich ab Montag die Unterlagen aus der Geschäftstelle besorgt und darin nach dem von den Wirtschaftsprüfern eingeforderten Finanzplan und den bereits angeforderten Informationen über die Beteiligungsverhältnisse schaut. Wenn diese fehlen, kann schon bei TO-Punlt 2 schluss sein, denn dann kann die Ordnungsmäßigkeit der Einberufung direkt angezweifelt werden. Außerdem sollte der Antrag zur Tagesordnung gestellt werden, einen ordentlichen Finanzplan aufzustellen und zur Abstimmung zu stellen.

Naja, so oder so, warten wir's mal ab.


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Was fehlt euch? Die Gegner der Fusion werden auf Händen zum Podium getragen, damit diese ihre Meinung von sich geben können.
> 
> Hallo merkt ihr noch irgendwelche Einschläge, mehr als 75 % der Deliegirten von beiden beiden Verbänden sind für die Fusion!
> 
> Ihr macht das Angeln kaputt, nicht die Fusion sondern ihr Gegner der Fusion.


 Hääääh? Hab ich was verpaßt? 
Zum Angeln brauche ich nen Stock, ne Schnur, nen Haken und nen Köder, aber keine Verbote, Verhaltensregeln, Prüfungen, Präsidenten/ Präsidentinnen, Referenten/ Referentinnen, Verbände usw. 
Um zumindest Verbote, Verhaltensregeln usw. nicht ausufern zu lassen, braucht man heutzutage leider eine *Interessen*vertretung. Und nochmals, genau diese *Vertretung* spreche ich den Führungsriegen der beiden Verbände nach den Erfahrungen der letzten wochen/ Monate/ Jahre ab!!! Deshalb brauchen wir meiner Meinung nach keine fusionierten und dennoch "alten" Verbände/ gemeinsamen Verband... wir brauchen einen starken, "neuen" Verband!!! Und zwar nicht langsam nach der Fusion entstehend, sondern meinetwegen als fusionierter Verband aus den jetzigen, aber per Paukenschlag und Schlußstrich er"neuert"!!!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Hääääh? Hab ich was verpaßt?
> Zum Angeln brauche ich nen Stock, ne Schnur, nen Haken und nen Köder, aber keine Verbote, Verhaltensregeln, Prüfungen, Präsidenten/ Präsidentinnen, Referenten/ Referentinnen, Verbände usw.
> Um zumindest Verbote, Verhaltensregeln usw. nicht ausufern zu lassen, braucht man heutzutage leider eine *Interessen*vertretung. Und nochmals, genau diese *Vertretung* spreche ich den Führungsriegen der beiden Verbände nach den Erfahrungen der letzten wochen/ Monate/ Jahre ab!!! Deshalb brauchen wir meiner Meinung nach keine fusionierten und dennoch "alten" Verbände/ gemeinsamen Verband... wir brauchen einen starken, "neuen" Verband!!! Und zwar nicht langsam nach der Fusion entstehend, sondern meinetwegen als fusionierter Verband aus den jetzigen, aber per Paukenschlag und Schlußstrich er"neuert"!!!



Ja du hast was verpasst -mehr kann ich nicht sagen. Schaue auf meine Verwarnungen


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Da werden die armen Säue reingewählt, die normalerweise  unbequem sind, weil man so sehr effizient verhindern kann, dass diese  sich an Diskussionen beteiligen, solange sie damit beschäftigt sind, die  Stimmberechtigungen der Anwesenden zu prüfen. Die Wahlhelfer der  Abstimmungskommission müssen Stimmzettel austeilen etc. und sind auch  erstmal außer Diskussionsgefecht gesetzt...



Bei den drei Stunden an anberaumter Zeit und an welcher Stelle der Tagesordnung siehst Du denn da Platz für Diskussionen?



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Am geilsten finde ich aber, dass die Wahlen der Personen *vor* der  Abstimmung über den Verschmelzungsvertrag erfolgen sollen. Sollte die  Zustimmung wieder nicht zustande kommen, hätte man sich den sicherlich  langwierigen Punkt 6 komplett schenken können, weil der dann komplett  nichtig ist. ...



Das ist doch sehr geschickt gemacht. Über die Satzung muss ja anscheinend auch nicht mehr abgestimmt werden. 
Wenn man jetzt noch die Kandidaten mehrheitlich gewählt hat, kann doch der Verschmelzungsvertrag ruhig wieder abgelehnt werden. Bei einem dritten Versuch muss dann nur noch dieser abgestimmt werden und alle anderen Pubkte hat man schon im Sack.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: was bedeutet eigentlich, dass die Unterlagen in den Geschäftsstellen ausgelegt werden. Kann dann da nicht jeder rein marschieren und die Sachen einsehen? Wo ist festgelegt, dass das nur die Delegierten dürfen und sind diese überhaupt schon benannt/gewählt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Wo ist festgelegt, dass das nur die Delegierten dürfen und sind diese überhaupt schon benannt/gewählt?





> Bitte geben Sie die Namen und Anschriften Ihrer Delegierten bis zum 13.01.2013 der VDSF-Geschäftsstelle bekannt.



So stehts da,,


----------



## Knispel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

bedeutet das ,wer bis dahin keine Delegierte benennen kann, da diese ja auch erst gewählt werden müssen, darf nicht teilnehmen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Gute Frage, aber ja nur eine weitere mehr...
Kommt aber meines Wissens da auf die Satzungen der Landesverbände an.
Bei einigen werden Delegierte gewählt, bei anderen bestimmt..


----------



## flor61 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Erinnert mich immer an ehem. Parteitage der KPdSU..ob die sich am 15.2.wohl auch selbst beklatschen|kopfkrat






Knispel schrieb:


> Die geben sich bestimmt soetwas ähnliches wie :
> 
> *Gesetz zur Behebung der Not von VDSF und DAV ....*
> 
> ...



Hallo Demokraten,
aber der Vergleich mit Diktaturen wo Abweichler im Lager und dann im Nirvana landeten ist ja wohl das Allerletzte. Zeigt hohes Demokratieverständnis.

Zum Thema: Am Interessantesten scheint mir Pkt.6 zu sein. Entweder ich weiß nicht was läuft oder Herr Mohnert dreht am Rad der Weltgeschichte. Will er im VDSF den Vorstand für den zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband wählen lassen? Der lebt noch in seiner Welt und versucht noch seine Posten, vor allem in der GmbH, zu retten. Jetzt sollte hier, wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe, Öffentlichkeit erzeugt werden, aber wie immer; sachlich.

Petri


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hallo Demokraten,
> aber der Vergleich mit Diktaturen wo Abweichler im Lager und dann im Nirvana landeten ist ja wohl das Allerletzte. Zeigt hohes Demokratieverständnis.
> 
> hat es alles gegeben zumindest drohungen diesbezüglich
> ...



antonio


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Zum Thema: Am Interessantesten scheint mir Pkt.6 zu sein. Entweder ich  weiß nicht was läuft oder Herr Mohnert dreht am Rad der Weltgeschichte.  Will er im VDSF den Vorstand für den zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband wählen lassen? Der lebt noch in seiner Welt und versucht noch seine Posten, vor allem in der GmbH, zu retten.


Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das das alles doch wirklich zielstrebig ist. Das muss man einfach attestieren. Bisher haben nur 26 % die Traute gehabt aufzumucken .... nun hofft man wahrscheinlich das zum Tagesgeschäft übergegangen wird.

Auch Dreistigkeit kann ihren Charme haben.


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....Nein, Spass beiseite, jetzt bedarf es wenigstens eines vernünftigen  Delegierten, der sich ab Montag die Unterlagen aus der Geschäftstelle  besorgt und darin nach dem von den Wirtschaftsprüfern eingeforderten  Finanzplan und den bereits angeforderten Informationen über die  Beteiligungsverhältnisse schaut. ...





Tomasz schrieb:


> ...PS: was bedeutet eigentlich, dass die Unterlagen in den Geschäftsstellen ausgelegt werden. Kann dann da nicht jeder rein marschieren und die Sachen einsehen? Wo ist festgelegt, dass das nur die Delegierten dürfen und sind diese überhaupt schon benannt/gewählt?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So stehts da,,



Beantwortet aber nicht meine eigentliche Frage. 
Wenn die Dokumente schon am 10.12.2012 ausgelegt werden, die Delegierten aber erst bis zum 13.01.2013 benannt sein müssen, würde ich jetzt mal davon ausgehen, das man eben wie Honey schreibt kein Delegierter sein muss, um sich die Unterlagen in den Geschäftsstellen ansehen zu können. Darum geht es mir. Die müssten doch dann für jeden Interessierten einsehbar sein oder brauche ich dafür eine Einladung für die HV?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Die müssten doch dann für jeden Interessierten einsehbar sein oder brauche ich dafür eine Einladung für die HV?


Nein, zeigen müssen die das nur ihren Mitgliedern. 
Das sind die Landesverbände (also Präsidenten bzw. von denen Benannte)...

So wie auch bei euch im DAV, da wurden die Dokumente auch nur in Berlin ausgelegt,.

Wenn sich dann ein Landesverband dafür interessiert hätte, hätten die das dann bekommen, hiess es..

Im Gegensatz zum VDSF, der die Dokumente wenigstens per Mail an alle LV verschickt hat, hat sich der DAV nur aufs gesetzlich unbedingt Nötige beschränkt..

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt  ;-)))





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das das alles doch wirklich zielstrebig ist. Das muss man einfach attestieren. Bisher haben nur 26 % die Traute gehabt aufzumucken .... nun hofft man wahrscheinlich das zum Tagesgeschäft übergegangen wird.
> 
> Auch Dreistigkeit kann ihren Charme haben.



Wohl wahr, selbst wenn sie wie hier nix nutzt.

Da es ja nach wie vor auch mit Gründung eines DAFV auf diese Weise keinen einheitlichen Verband geben wird, da große Vebände da bereits die Kündigung angekündigt haben..

Die müssen ja echt Kohle im Überfluss haben und auch die LV, die ja auch wieder Anfahrt und Übernachtung etc. bezahlen müssen ;-)))) 


Und es wäre eh wurscht, ob der DAV da nachher auch zustimmt oder nicht.

Da ja große VDSF-Verbände dann austreten werden ..

Die austreten wollen, haben zusammen ja fast schon so viel Beitragszahler wie der DAV ....

Es wird auf diese Weise eben KEINEN einheitlichen Verband geben.

Verspielt, verzockt, dilettiert.......... 


Die sollten einfach mal anfangen das Geld zu sparen, das sie hier wieder sinnlos raushauen.., 

Sie könnten sie ja mal statt zu versuchen diese dilettantische (Kon)Fusion durchzudrücken, anfangen eine richtige Fusion vorzubereiten.


Ungeklärt weiterhin:
> Ziele und angelpolitische Haltung

> Organisationsstruktur mit ausreichender Kontrolle des satzungsgemäß sehr starken Präsidenten

> Personal: wer, warum, wofür, Vorstellung, Zielsetzung dieser Personen

> Finanzen: Nach wie vor fehlt eine gemeinsame, solide Haushaltsplanung, welche laut Wirtschaftsprüfer UNBÈDINGT vorher zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Vereine notwenig ist.

> VDSF-GmbH, DAV-Grundstücke, 17.000 Euro nicht durch Vereinskapital gedeckter Fehlbetrag beim DAV, etc., etc. etc - alles nach wie vor ungeklärt.....


Kann man eigentlich diese Dilettanten, die das jetzt trotzdem durchprügeln wolllen - *und auch trotz eines gültigen demokratischen Mitgliederbeschlusses gegen diese Art der Fusion *- ohne vorherige Aufklärung, Beratung und mit dem Versuch des Präsidenten, auch vorher eine außerordentliche Ausschusssitzung zu verhindern, dann auch persönlich haftbar machen für das verschwendete Geld der Angler?


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



flor61 schrieb:


> ...Zum Thema: Am Interessantesten scheint mir Pkt.6 zu sein. Entweder ich weiß nicht was läuft oder Herr Mohnert dreht am Rad der Weltgeschichte. Will er im VDSF den Vorstand für den zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband wählen lassen? Der lebt noch in seiner Welt und versucht noch seine Posten, vor allem in der GmbH, zu retten. Jetzt sollte hier, wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe, Öffentlichkeit erzeugt werden, aber wie immer; sachlich.
> 
> Petri



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Dich unser LAVB da umfassend informiert hat und Dir die Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin zur Verfügung gestellt hat|kopfkrat. Wenn nicht, kannst Du die hier im AB finden. 
Sorry für diese Spitze, aber angesichts der schlechten Informationspolititik der Verbände und wie sie es uns Anglern erklären, konnte ich mir das nicht verkneifen. Also nochmals Sorry dafür. Ganz ehrlich ich meine es nicht böse Dir persönlich gegenüber|wavey:, aber vielleicht kannst Du jetzt ein wenig meine Standpunkte zur Fusion verstehen.
Eine Mitverantwortung an diesem Prozedere trägt wohl auch der DAV. Er will beim VDSF oder wie sich das Konstrukt zu diesem Zeitpunkt nennt, keinen Aufnahmeantrag stellen, wie sich das der VDSF wohl vorgestellt hat. Sondern will er eine Verschmelzung per Gesetz § 103 UmwG. Das macht die Sache wohl dahingehend kompliziert, dass der VDSF alles inkl. der Präsidiumswahl vorbereiten muss, bevor fusioniert werden kann. Bevor ich jetzt weiter ins Schleudern komme zitiere ich mal die VDSF-Justitiarin http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...agen/Stellungnahme_VDSF-Justitiarin_Kiera.pdf:
"...
Die Vorgaben des DAV haben leider diverse organisatorische und rechtliche Folgen und führen zu komplizierten Abläufen.
Zum einen ist danach - nach Rücksprache mit dem beauftragten Notar - und im Tagungsmaterial II erkennbar, der geplante Nachmittagsteil DAFV obsolet. Eine gemeinsame Versammlung und Beschlußfassung am 17.11.2012 mit den DAV-Delegierten ist ohne vorherigen Aufnahmeantrag nicht möglich, da die DAV-Mitglieder zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei uns weder Rederecht noch Stimmrecht haben. Die von seiten des Deutschen Anglerverbands für das zukünftige Präsidium vorgeschlagenen Kandidaten sind am Tag der JHV bei uns noch nicht Mitglied und können an diesem Tag noch nicht vom erst zukünftig verschmolzenen gemeinsamen Verband gewählt werden. Zudem sind die vom Deutschen Anglerverband benannten Kandidaten ja auch z. T. Mitglieder des DAV-Präsidiums und verlieren ihr dortiges Amt ebenfalls erst mit Wirksamkeit der Verschmelzung. *Möglich ist danach nur die Wahl durch die JHV des VDSF quasi auf Vorrat für den Zeitpunkt ab **Wirksamkeit der Verschmelzung.* Bis dahin bleiben die bisherigen Präsidiumsmitglieder zunächst im Amt.
Der Deutsche Anglerverband will durch Bedingungen sichergestellt haben, dass die Abstimmung des VDSF sowohl über die Satzungsneufassung als auch über die zukünftigen Präsidiumsmitglieder vor der Unterschrift unter den Verschmelzungsvertrag erfolgt oder aber besonders gesichert ist durch sogenannte auflösende Bedingungen im Verschmelzungsvertrag oder zusätzliche Aufnahme in die Satzung. Aus diesem Grund war nach Rücksprache mit dem Notar im Tagungsmaterial II die Tagesordnung nochmals umzustellen..."
Den wesentlichen Passus habe ich mal fett markiert. Das wollte der DAV so und wird dafür seine Gründe haben. Welche das sind kann ich Dir als einfaches Mitglied aber nicht erläutern und das macht mich sauer auf die Verbände|gr:. Die lassen uns da völlig in den Seilen hängen. Von daher fände ich es richtig, wenn Du Öffentlichkeit erzeugen willst, aber in erster Linie nicht gegen Herrn Mohnert (denn der kann da im konkreten Fall am wenigsten für), sondern auch und gerade gegen das schlechte Informations- und Demokratieverständnis unseres DAV. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> sondern auch und gerade gegen das schlechte Informations- und Demokratieverständnis unseres DAV.



Ich kanns Dir wieder nicht ersparen:
Und vor allem ist das im DAV die Schuld des LAVB..

Der zusammen mit Bayern und den anderen  der (w)irren Initiative beide Bundesverbände in diese Geschichte reingetrieben hat - ohne Intiative hätte es wenigstens die Chance einer vernünftigen Fusion gegeben..

Nur weil die quasi Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag und Zeitdruck vorgegeben haben, kam das ja alles wies kam..

Nur mal wieder so zur Erinnerung..........


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Beantwortet aber nicht meine eigentliche Frage.
> Wenn die Dokumente schon am 10.12.2012 ausgelegt werden, die Delegierten aber erst bis zum 13.01.2013 benannt sein müssen, würde ich jetzt mal davon ausgehen, das man eben wie Honey schreibt kein Delegierter sein muss, um sich die Unterlagen in den Geschäftsstellen ansehen zu können. Darum geht es mir. Die müssten doch dann für jeden Interessierten einsehbar sein oder brauche ich dafür eine Einladung für die HV?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Womit Dein Auftrag ja wohl klar wäre:
*Bevor* Du Dich nackig machst und *vor* die DAV-Geschäftsstelle gehst, gehst Du halt *angezogen in* die Geschäftsstelle und fragst nach. Ich bin sicher, dass man Dir die Unterlagen aushändigen wird, bzw. Du sie Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis kopieren darfst (als LAVB und damit indirektes DAV-Mitglied)

Und dann kannst Du uns ja mal den Finanzplan und die Beteiligungsübersicht erläutern...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Haste falsch verstanden Honey:


> Ich bin sicher, dass man Dir die Unterlagen aushändigen wird, bzw. Du sie Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis kopieren darfst (als LAVB und damit indirektes DAV-Mitglied)



Nein, zeigen müssen die das nur ihren Mitgliedern.

Das sind die Landesverbände (also Präsidenten bzw. von denen Benannte)...

Im DAV wurden ja die Dokumente auch nur in Berlin ausgelegt,.

Wenn sich dann ein Landesverband dafür interessiert hätte, hätten die das dann bekommen, hiess es..

Nicht ein "indirekts Mitglied" hätte das wohl bekommen und schon gar kein Angler - die sollen ruhig bleiben (also uninformiert) und weiter brav bezahlen.....


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haste falsch verstanden Honey:
> 
> 
> Nein, zeigen müssen die das nur ihren Mitgliedern.
> ...



Du meinst wirklich, dass man sich beim DAV diese Blöße genehmigen würde?
Ich hab ja selbst auch schon öfter Mal an den Bundesverbänden gezweifelt, aber das glaub selbst ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ich halt da wie beim VDSF und denen der (w)irren Initiative inzwischen alles für möglich - außer, dass die irgendwas Gutes für Angler tun.....


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Womit Dein Auftrag ja wohl klar wäre:
> *Bevor* Du Dich nackig machst und *vor* die DAV-Geschäftsstelle gehst,...



So ein Mist, ich hatte gedacht, das da mittlerweile Gras über die Sache gewachsen wäre:q.



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...gehst Du halt *angezogen in*  die Geschäftsstelle und fragst nach. Ich bin sicher, dass man Dir die  Unterlagen aushändigen wird, bzw. Du sie Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis  kopieren darfst (als LAVB und damit indirektes DAV-Mitglied)
> 
> Und dann kannst Du uns ja mal den Finanzplan und die Beteiligungsübersicht erläutern...:m



Und ich hatte die Frage zur Einsicht in die Unterlagen bewusst so neutral wie nur irgend möglich formuliert, damit keiner auf die Idee kommen könnte mich da hin zu schicken#t.
Blöderweise liegt mein DAV-Ausweis in Brandendburg, den habe ich in Berlin garnicht dabei. Aber mal sehen was ich machen kann. Ich fürchte nur, wenn die eine Gesichtserkennungssoftware haben und meine Fotos im AB gescannt haben, schrillen bei denen sofort die Alarmglocken. So einen nackten Mittvierziger will sicher niemand an seiner Türklinke gekettet haben#d.
Da wären denen alten Herren bestimmt sogar die nackten und mit Kunstblut besudelten Mädels von PET(r)A lieber:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

da klemmts doch schon wieder von vornherein bei der verfahrensweise.
warum werden die dokumente nicht an die lv geschickt und diese schicken sie dann weiter an die vereine.
nein es muß nur ausgelegt werden und wer was will muß es sich holen.
ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt. der alte trott geht munter weiter.
bleibt zu hoffen, daß sich die lv die dokumente besorgen und schnellstmöglich an die vereine weiterleiten.
und ob der zeitrahmen ausreichend ist alles vorher zu klären wage ich zu bezweifeln.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich hatte gedacht, das da mittlerweile Gras über die Sache gewachsen wäre:q.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:m:m:m


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wetten.....



Aber jetzt doch wohl hoffentlich nicht mit mir als Einsatz?
Ich will da nicht alleine hiiiiiiiin:c.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Soll ich mit Videokamera kommen?
;-)))


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soll ich mit Videokamera kommen?
> ;-)))



Das könnte Dir so passen|gr:.
Aber ich sehe gerade das @996 und @brotfisch mitlesen. Von dem einen habe ich schon eine Zusage, das er mitkommen würde:q und dem anderen gebe ich hinterher einen Glühwein aus. Also wann wollen wir drei gemeinsam am Weißenseer Weg 110 nach den Unterlagen fragen? Wegen mir gerne auch vollständig bekleidet:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Das könnte Dir so passen


Jepp ;-))


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Entschuldigung, wenn ich hier Schwachsinn ablaiche. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, nichts mehr zu verstehen. Dass die Kritik an dem undemokratischen Verfahren die "Altvorderen" nicht von ihrem Vorgehen abhält, weiterhin undemokratisch vorzugehen, überrascht nicht und lohnt schon fast nicht mehr die Diskussion, die hier geführt wird.
Auf die Gefahr hin, wieder für formalistisch gehalten zu werden, aber so verstehe ich die TO eben: Da soll einer von zwei einen Verschmelzungsverband gründenden Verbände das Präsidium des künftigen Verbandes wählen? Hallo? Mag ja sein, dass der DAV parallel etwas ähnliches abhält, aber wie kann das sein, dass ein Präsidium eines Verbandes von zwei Gremien anderer Verbände gewählt wird, bevor die Gründung des Verbandes überhaupt vollzogen ist. Müssen nicht die beiden Verbände zunächst den DAFV gründen und dann GEMEINSAM ihr Präsidium wählen. Das gibt doch ganz andere Mehrheiten. Was läuft hier eigentlich?
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass offensichtlich die vom DAV benannten Kandidaten überhaupt nicht zur Disposition stehen, weil der VDSF akzeptiert hat, dass die künftige Präsidiumsmitglieder sind!? Wieso wird denn dann nach TOP über die abgestimmt? Zustimmung oder Tod?
Sorry, es ist Freitag Abend und ich bin müde und ich verstehe es nicht. Vielleicht fehlen mir Informationen. Aber was ich sehe, ist der Gipfel an undemokratischem Vorgehen. 

Ich finde das Vorgehen intransparent und würde mir dringend Erklärung wünschen. Vielleicht liege ich ja mit meinen "Unterstellungen" falsch, aber das könnte wohl einer Vielzahl von Mitgliedern genauso gehen. Da wäre ein Wort der Erklärung nicht verkehrt. Ohne eine solche ist dieses Vorgehen als KOMPLETT UNDEMOKRATISCH abzulehnen und würde, im "Erfolgsfalle" dazu führen, dass der neue Verband auf einerr rechtlich angreifbaren, auf jeden Fall aber UNDEMOKRATISCHEN BASIS gegründet wäre. Der VDSF, der ja erfreulicherweise seine Homepage etwas mehr nutzt, um Informationen nicht nur an Verbandspräsidenten, sondern auch an die interessierte Öffentlichkeit zu bringen, könnte an genau diesem Platz Aufklärung schaffen, damit wir Angler sein Vorgehen nachvollziehen könnten. Zu seinem Schaden wäre es nicht. Im Gegenteil. Eine Korrektur der Vorgehensweise im Fusionsprozess ist ohne Gesichtsverlust möglich und vor allem dringend notwendig.

Bedauerlich ist, dass der VDSF sich offenbar weigert, die Kritik an der Machart dieser Fusion zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, zu verarbeiten und Verbesserungen zu erwirken und transparent zu machen. Was "von unten" kommt, ist offenbar nur Abweichlertum, nicht wert, dass man es aufnimmt, prüft und vielleicht sogar aufnimmt. Ist das so? Oder sagt uns, dass das anders ist!

Darf ich mal fragen: Kann es sein, dass ihr die Landesverbände in ein Zustimmungskorsett zwingt, weil ihr euch selber nicht zutraut, sie durch eure Argumente von der Richtigkeit der Fusion, so wie sie jetzt geplant ist, wirklich zu überzeugen? Seit ihr selber davon überzeugt?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Krakel:m gerade wollte ich heimlich wieder verschwinden|krach:

Bin gerade erst rein, und habe das jetzt nicht alles gelesen.
Man tagt also wieder, naja und zu wann ist die Versammlung?
Muss mir erst nocht Ketten beschaffen|supergri.
Nur das Szenario wird ja immer grusliger, noch grauhaariger 53#iger dazu, da reisen die doch aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn ich hier Schwachsinn ablaiche. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, nichts mehr zu verstehen. Dass die Kritik an dem undemokratischen Verfahren die "Altvorderen" nicht von ihrem Vorgehen abhält, weiterhin undemokratisch vorzugehen, überrascht nicht und lohnt schon fast nicht mehr die Diskussion, die hier geführt wird.
> Auf die Gefahr hin, wieder für formalistisch gehalten zu werden, aber so verstehe ich die TO eben: Da soll einer von zwei einen Verschmelzungsverband gründenden Verbände das Präsidium des künftigen Verbandes wählen? Hallo? Mag ja sein, dass der DAV parallel etwas ähnliches abhält, aber wie kann das sein, dass ein Präsidium eines Verbandes von zwei Gremien anderer Verbände gewählt wird, bevor die Gründung des Verbandes überhaupt vollzogen ist. Müssen nicht die beiden Verbände zunächst den DAFV gründen und dann GEMEINSAM ihr Präsidium wählen. Das gibt doch ganz andere Mehrheiten. Was läuft hier eigentlich?
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass offensichtlich die vom DAV benannten Kandidaten überhaupt nicht zur Disposition stehen, weil der VDSF akzeptiert hat, dass die künftige Präsidiumsmitglieder sind!? Wieso wird denn dann nach TOP über die abgestimmt? Zustimmung oder Tod?
> Sorry, es ist Freitag Abend und ich bin müde und ich verstehe es nicht. Vielleicht fehlen mir Informationen. Aber was ich sehe, ist der Gipfel an undemokratischem Vorgehen.
> ...



Du hasts immer noch nicht begriffen, das geht viel kürzer:
Das, was beide Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative da veranstalten mit dieser (Kon)Fusion, ist in meinen Augen ein ignoranter, dilettantischer und anglerfeindlicher Geldvernichtungs- und Machterhaltungsmarathon wider besseren Wissens.......


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass Leute behaupten, ich täte das alles nur für ein Glas Glühwein:

Ich komme mit! Vor Ort - und schon beim Reingehen!


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Lieber Thomas,
Deine Leser freuen sich über Deine Beiträge.
Meine Leser denken über meine Beiträge nach und ändern ihr Stimmverhalten. Und den Lauf der Dinge.
Es braucht wohl beides.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hasts immer noch nicht begriffen, das geht viel kürzer:
> Das, was beide Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative da veranstalten mit dieser (Kon)Fusion, ist in meinen Augen ein ignoranter, dilettantischer und anglerfeindlicher Geldvernichtungs- und Machterhaltungsmarathon wider besseren Wissens.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Es braucht wohl beides.


Mindestens.............


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...aber so verstehe ich die TO eben: Da soll einer von zwei einen Verschmelzungsverband gründenden Verbände das Präsidium des künftigen Verbandes wählen? Hallo? Mag ja sein, dass der DAV parallel etwas ähnliches abhält, aber wie kann das sein, dass ein Präsidium eines Verbandes von zwei Gremien anderer Verbände gewählt wird, bevor die Gründung des Verbandes überhaupt vollzogen ist. ...



Aber das war doch auch schon im November klar und wurde daher von der VDSF-Justitiarien kritisiert. 


Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Bevor ich  jetzt weiter ins Schleudern komme zitiere ich mal die VDSF-Justitiarin http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...agen/Stellungnahme_VDSF-Justitiarin_Kiera.pdf:
> "...
> Die Vorgaben des DAV haben leider diverse organisatorische und rechtliche Folgen und führen zu komplizierten Abläufen.
> Zum einen ist danach - nach Rücksprache mit dem beauftragten Notar - und  im Tagungsmaterial II erkennbar, der geplante Nachmittagsteil DAFV  obsolet. Eine gemeinsame Versammlung und Beschlußfassung am 17.11.2012  mit den DAV-Delegierten ist ohne vorherigen Aufnahmeantrag nicht  möglich, da die DAV-Mitglieder zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei uns weder  Rederecht noch Stimmrecht haben. Die von seiten des Deutschen  Anglerverbands für das zukünftige Präsidium vorgeschlagenen Kandidaten  sind am Tag der JHV bei uns noch nicht Mitglied und können an diesem Tag  noch nicht vom erst zukünftig verschmolzenen gemeinsamen Verband  gewählt werden. Zudem sind die vom Deutschen Anglerverband benannten  Kandidaten ja auch z. T. Mitglieder des DAV-Präsidiums und verlieren ihr  dortiges Amt ebenfalls erst mit Wirksamkeit der Verschmelzung. *Möglich ist danach nur die Wahl durch die JHV des VDSF quasi auf Vorrat für den Zeitpunkt ab **Wirksamkeit der Verschmelzung.* Bis dahin bleiben die bisherigen Präsidiumsmitglieder zunächst im Amt.
> ...



Der DAV wird nach meinem Verständnis hier nur den "positiven" Verlauf der Wahl abwarten, selbst aber garnicht wählen. 
Das ist doch der Murx. Es ist ja keine Fusion auf Augenhöhe, sondern eine Übernahme und so auch als "Übernehmender" usw. im Verschmelzungsvertrag formuliert. 
Das erstaunt mich jetzt aber, dass das vielen so nicht klar war.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass Leute behaupten, ich täte das alles nur für ein Glas Glühwein:
> 
> Ich komme mit! Vor Ort - und schon beim Reingehen!



Dem würde ich mich theoretisch anschliessen. Mir aber doch zu weit weg um mal eben.....

Bin moralisch bei euch.

Da es sich doch aber um eine Übernahme handelt, also der DAV zum DAFV übertreten soll...
würde es sich damit nicht erklären?

Oder liege ich da falsch.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mindestens.............


 
Da stimme ich Dir zu. LOL

Wenn es reicht. Es braucht noch aber noch viel mehr. Wir kennen nur helfen, Ideen geben, Infos.... Die Gewählten können das nutzen.

Wir tun ja beide nichts Böses, auch wenn es manchem wehtut, der sich wünschte, dass alles so wäre wie damals, als die Protokolle noch in Feuersteine gemeisselt wurden.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber das war doch auch schon im November klar und wurde daher von der VDSF-Justitiarien kritisiert.
> 
> 
> Der DAV wird nach meinem Verständnis hier nur den "positiven" Verlauf der Wahl abwarten, selbst aber garnicht wählen.
> ...



Bist mir zuvor gekommen.|krach:


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Was läuft hier eigentlich?...



Das überrascht mich jetzt und ich dachte Du könntes uns das als Jurist und ehem. VDSF-Funktionär am besten erklären. Von den Verbänden kommt da ja nichts, warum dies der beste Weg sein soll und @Flor61 denkt, der "böse" Mohnert ist daran Schuld, dabei ist dieses Prozedere unserm DAV zu verdanken. Und dafür hat dieser sicher triftige und gute Gründe, nur passiert das was schon die ganze Zeit passiert, nämlich nichts. Niemand erklärt es uns und der VDSF ist sauer, weil vom DAV immer neue Forderungen kommen.
Und dennoch gibt es so viele, die das alles nicht merkwürdig finden und die Fusion befürworten, wie sie jetzt geplant ist. Ich warte z.B. auf @Flor61, der sich seit meiner Erklärung auf seine Frage nicht mehr gemeldet hat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bist mir zuvor gekommen.|krach:



Nicht, dass wir  erst seit 2 Jahren oder so drüber berichten......


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir  erst seit 2 Jahren oder so drüber berichten......



Ich wusste doch, dass da noch was war.  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Von den Verbänden kommt da ja nichts, warum dies der beste Weg sein soll und @Flor61 denkt, der "böse" Mohnert ist daran Schuld, dabei ist dieses Prozedere unserm DAV zu verdanken. Und dafür hat dieser sicher triftige und gute Gründe, nur passiert das was schon die ganze Zeit passiert, nämlich nichts.
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Ich kanns Dir wieder nicht ersparen:
Und vor allem ist das im DAV die Schuld des LAVB..

Der zusammen mit Bayern und den anderen der (w)irren Initiative beide Bundesverbände in diese Geschichte reingetrieben hat - ohne Intiative hätte es wenigstens die Chance einer vernünftigen Fusion gegeben..

Nur weil die quasi Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag und Zeitdruck vorgegeben haben, kam das ja alles wies kam..

Nur mal wieder so zur Erinnerung..........


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Da es sich doch aber um eine Übernahme handelt, also der DAV zum DAFV übertreten soll...
> würde es sich damit nicht erklären?
> 
> ...



Ganz so einfach ist das eben nicht und neben schwarz und weiß gibt es viele Zwischentöne. Geplant war, das der DAV beim VDSF oder wie auch immer das Kind dann heißt, einen Aufnahmeantrag stellt. Das wollte aber der DAV nicht und daher wird das jetzt so kompliziert und läuft auf eine Verschmelzung per Gesetz § 103 UmwG hinaus. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass dem DAV daraus irgendwelche Vorteile erwachsen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Da der DAV nix festschreiben ließ, was angeblich mal so wichtig war, ist es nach wie vor inhaltlich ein bedingungsloser Übertritt..

Von juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten hat kein Angler was..

Achja, außer schnell dem doppelten oder mehrfachen höheren Beitrag bei den Finanzdilettanten...


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Und aus meiner Sicht bleiben auch noch weitere Fragen offen. 

Z.B. wird beim VDSF nicht mehr über die Satzung abgestimmt. Hat hier die postive Abstimmung aus dem November Bestand?

Wann tritt der DAV zusammen? Wohl nicht auch am 15.02. Der DAV wartet diesmal wohl erst das positive Ergebnis ab und macht dann einen Termin im März?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

na das der DAv seine Kandidaten sichergestellt haben wollte, durch diese von der Anwältin umrissene Szenario kann ich schon verstehen . Nicht das man beitritt und merkt - da fehlt doch was. Klever gemacht Jungs, muss ich mal als positiv bewerten

Um mein " Versprechen" zu ergänzen- wenn ich mich in der Nähe rumtreibe ( was denkbar ist) komme ich mit.
Dann wird das ne "internationale Abordung":q

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Normalerweise findet die HV des DAV immer in der ersten Märzdekade statt..
8./9. ist da wohl angedacht..


----------



## Carp-MV (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Sie werden diese Fusion am Ende eh durchboxen, denen ist es so oder so egal was der normale Angler davon hält. Das ist eben Politik und der kleine Angler, also wir,  darf es dann ausbaden........


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

wie ist eigentlich zur Zeit der Zwischenstand bzw. die Tendenz? Irgendwie kann man den Überblick verlieren.

Wer steigt den aus, wenn es zur Fusion kommt?
Wer steigt den aus, wenn es nicht zur Fusion kommt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> na das der DAv seine Kandidaten sichergestellt haben wollte, durch diese von der Anwältin umrissene Szenario kann ich schon verstehen . Nicht das man beitritt und merkt - da fehlt doch was. Klever gemacht Jungs, muss ich mal als positiv bewerten


Wäre es statt dessen nicht besser gewesen, Inhalte und angelpolitische Grundlinien (war ja mal versprochen) festzuschreiben?

DAS ist nämlich das, was Angler nachher merken, wie sie vom DAV verraten wurden, wenn da vorher nix festgeschrieben wurde..

Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
Abknüppelbayern, Angelnerschwerer-SH, Schleppangelverunmöglicher M-V, das sind die aus dem VDSF, die diese Fusion in der (w)irren Initiative vorwärtstreiben und die nachher gegen die ehemaligen DAV-Verbände IMMER die Mehrheit hätten..

Da nützen die 2 Vizes und 3 Referenten aus dem DAV gegen die VDSF-Präsidentin, auch 2 Vizes und 5 Referenten aus dem VDSF wohl eher weniger, oder (wurde euch im DAV nicht auch mal verkauft, gleich viele Vizes und Referenten??)??

Also 5 DAVler gegen 8 VDSFler..

Klever??

Nunja............................


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kanns Dir wieder nicht ersparen:...



|gaehn:. 
Tu was Du nicht lassen kannst und schicke mir das meinetwegen jedesmal als PN, wenn ich das Wort "LAVB" schreibe. Ich kann das gut aussitzen.
 Aber bitte zerschieße nicht die Diskussion im Thread mit Deinen ewigen Wiederholungen zur Schuld des LAVB. Es nervt und bringt keinen Gewinn.
Ich bin es müde und werde mich für heute verabschieden|gaehn:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Das ist auch definitiv so, dass die positiv abgestimmte Satzung mit einer positiv abgestimmten Verschmelzung gültig wird.

Warum sollten die Konfusionsjumkies was nochmal abstimmen lassen, was in ihrem Sinne gelaufen ist. Die würden wahrscheinlich noch in 2099 3 mal im Jahr 'ne Abstimmung laufen lassen, wenn sie könnten, eben solange bis die erforderlichen 75% +1 Stimme gefunden wurde.
Allerdings könnte das deutlich vor 2099 auf jeden Fall der Fall sein, wenn irgendwann kein des Nachdenkens und Zahlen Lesens mächtiger LV mehr im VdSF sein wird. Genau dann werden die sogar 100% bekommen.
Aber dann wird es wohl kaum noch von Bedeutung sein...


----------



## snofla (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

bei Top1 müsste ich schon brechen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> 75% +1 Stimme


75% reicht, nicht plus 1..


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ja stimmt, sorry!


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Was bedeutet Punkt 7?
Besonders das "notarielle Beurkundung" fällt auf.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Nur mal so als Frage, macht es eigentlich Spass sich mit etwa 20 Leuten täglich auf dem AB zu treffen und alt bekannte "Argumente" auszutauschen und falls mal einer andere Argumente hat, den mal als unqualifiziert hinzustellen.
Die Menge an Meinungsäußerungen von wenigen, stellt noch keine Mehrheitsmeinung dar.

Schönen Abend noch#h


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

also zu deinem qualifizierten Teil :



> Nur mal so als Frage, macht es eigentlich Spass sich mit etwa 20  Leuten täglich auf dem AB zu treffen und alt bekannte "Argumente"  auszutauschen


JA ..weil es die richtigen, wichtigen sind!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ja dann viel Spass. Gutes Argument ist schon mal von snofa: "Bei Top 1 müsste ich schon brechen"

Oh man, gut das ihr nur auf AB was zu sagen habt


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

Jürgen verzage doch nicht. Am 15.02. werden wir doch sehen, wo die Wahrheit für den deutsche Angelsport liegen wird.


----------



## degl (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Knispel schrieb:


> bedeutet das ,wer bis dahin keine Delegierte benennen kann, da diese ja auch erst gewählt werden müssen, darf nicht teilnehmen ?



Ja

gruß degl


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

OT: oh jemand aus dem Bundesland, wo sich die Sonne um die Erde dreht:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass der DAV parallel etwas ähnliches abhält, aber wie kann das sein, dass ein Präsidium eines Verbandes von zwei Gremien anderer Verbände gewählt wird, bevor die Gründung des Verbandes überhaupt vollzogen ist. Müssen nicht die beiden Verbände zunächst den DAFV gründen und dann GEMEINSAM ihr Präsidium wählen. Das gibt doch ganz andere Mehrheiten. Was läuft hier eigentlich?
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass offensichtlich die vom DAV benannten Kandidaten überhaupt nicht zur Disposition stehen, weil der VDSF akzeptiert hat, dass die künftige Präsidiumsmitglieder sind!? Wieso wird denn dann nach TOP über die abgestimmt? Zustimmung oder Tod?



Das ist einer der Knackpunkte, an dem ich immer wieder in Wikipedia nachschauen muss, was Demokratie bedeutet. Denn ich hab das bis heute nicht begriffen. Und Wiki ebenfalls nicht.

Demokratie ist:

Wenn per Wahlen zu besetzende Ämter schon im Vorfeld der Abstimmung ausgemauschelt werden und andere, als die ausgemauschelten Personen nicht für diese Wahlen als Kandidaten zugelassen werden. 

Es soll sogar mal eine Demokratische Staatsform mitten in Europa gegeben haben, bei der Wahlen grundsätzlich so durchgeführt wurden. Da war die Demokratie festgemauert.
Es mag Zufall sein, aber ich glaube, beide bisherige Bundesverbands-Präsidenten und oberste Verhandlungsführer sind in diesem Land aufgewachsen.

In einem anderen Land, etwa weiter nord-östlich, hat man sogar ein Rotationsprinzip mit zwei Personen erfunden, die sich abwechselnd zum Staatschef wählen lassen. 


PS. Weiß schon jemand den Termin für den dritten Wahldurchgang?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ja, manches treibt schon seltsame Blüten.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Jaja, die Sozialisation ist so ne Sache..

Wenn jemand lange genug im VDSF war, hat man eben ein besonderes Demokratieverständnis:
*VDSF und Demokratieverständnis.....*

Im Bundes- wie in Landesverbänden:


			
				VDSF-Bund schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.





			
				LAV-MeckPomm schrieb:
			
		

> In den vorbereitenden Diskussionen dazu traten auch einige dieser "Demokraten" auf, die am liebsten jeden Beschluß des Präsidiums durch eine Urabstimmung absegnen lassen wollten. Eine solche Auffassung von Demokratie ist nicht nur sachlich daneben, sondern gardezu lächerlich.





			
				LAV-MeckPomm schrieb:
			
		

> Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist - gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.



Ungeklärt weiterhin:
> Ziele und angelpolitische Haltung

> Organisationsstruktur mit ausreichender Kontrolle des satzungsgemäß sehr starken Präsidenten

> Personal: wer, warum, wofür, Vorstellung, Zielsetzung dieser Personen

> Finanzen: Nach wie vor fehlt eine gemeinsame, solide Haushaltsplanung, welche laut Wirtschaftsprüfer UNBÈDINGT vorher zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Vereine notwenig ist.

> VDSF-GmbH, DAV-Grundstücke, 17.000 Euro nicht durch Vereinskapital gedeckter Fehlbetrag beim DAV, etc., etc. etc - alles nach wie vor ungeklärt.....


Kann man eigentlich diese Dilettanten, die das jetzt trotzdem durchprügelln wolllen - *und auch trotz eines gültigen demokratischen Mitgliederbeschlusses gegen diese Art der Fusion *- ohne vorherige Aufklärung, Beratung und mit dem Versuch des Präsidenten, auch vorher eine außerordentliche Ausschusssitzung zu verhindern,  dann auch persönlich haftbar machen für das verschwendete Geld der Angler?

Da es ja nach wie vor auch mit Gründung eines DAFV auf diese Weise keinen einheitlichen Verband geben wird, da große Vebände da bereits die Kündigung angekündigt haben..

Die müssen ja echt Kohle im Überfluss haben und auch die LV, die ja auch wieder Anfahrt und Übernachtung etc. bezahlen müssen ;-)))) 


Und es wäre eh wurscht, ob der DAV da nachher auch zustimmt oder nicht.

Da ja große VDSF-Verbände dann austreten werden ..

Die austreten wollen, haben zusammen ja fast schon so viel Beitragszahler wie der DAV ....

Es wird auf diese Weise eben KEINEN einheitlichen Verband geben.

Verspielt, verzockt, dilettiert..........


----------



## snofla (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ja dann viel Spass. Gutes Argument ist schon mal von snofa: "Bei Top 1 müsste ich schon brechen"
> 
> Oh man, gut das ihr nur auf AB was zu sagen habt




falls ich gemeint war.............snofla bitte :g


----------



## smithie (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Aussage/Meinung/... aus Niedersachsen bzgl. dem neuen Termin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hat sich ja nix am grundsätzlichen geändert.

Außer dass der VDSF gegen einen gültigen Beschluß der Mitgliederversammlung versucht, das so lange abstimmen zu lassen, bis den (Kon)Fusionären das Ergebnis passt..

Es kamen aber seitens des VDSF-Bund oder der (w)irren Initiative ja weder neue Argumente noch wurden Finanzen offengelegt/geklärt oder gar ein vernünftiger Haushaltsplan erstellt,  es kamen weder neue Leute, noch gab es gar eine angelpolitische Grundrichtung.

Demnach sind da ja eh keine Änderungen seitens des LSFV-NDS am bisherigen Kurs vorstellbar.

Die haben heute meines Wissens aber eh Präsidiumssitzung, da wird dann wohl eh der Austritt grundsätzlich beschlossen werden, vermute ich mal.


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Wenn man die aktuellen Vorgänge vor dem Hintergrund des Demokratieprinzips bewerten will, dann kann auf der anderen den Gremien, insbesondere der JHV nicht das Recht abgesprochen werden, einen Abstimmungsgegenstand beliebig oft auf die Tagesordnung zu setzen. Es ist also auch immer eine Frage, was man mit sich machen lässt. 
So könnte man sich vorstellen, dass bei der Abstimmung am 17.11. bestimmte relevante Informationen nicht vorgelegen haben oder sich seitdem die "Geschäftsgrundlage" grundlegend geändert hat. Würde zum Beispiel das Präsidium jetzt erklären, dass es seinerzeit Fehler gemacht hat, wesentliche Informationen nicht weitergereicht hat die jetzt vorliegen oder dass die Kritikpunkte an _dieser Art _der Fusion nunmehr berücksichtigt würden oder ausgeräumt wären, dann wäre es natürlich wünschenswert, dass bei einer derart nachgebesserten Fusion auch eine zeitnahe Beschlussfassung möglich sein kann.
Leider wird nach allem, was man sehen kann, der Abstimmungsgegenstand _unverändert und ohne Nachbesserungen _erneut zur Abstimmung gestellt. Und dieses Vorgehen missachtet das Abstimmungsergebnis vom 17.11. eklatant. Es hat sich eine ausreichend große Sperrminorität gefunden, die von der Fusion unter den obwaltenden Bedingungen nicht überzeugt ist. Ohne weitere Überzeugungsarbeit einfach weiterstimmen zu lassen (warum hat man das dann nicht gleich am 17.11. abends gemacht?) ist undemokratisch und ein verantwortungsloses Vabanque-Spiel mit der Existenz des VDSF. Das Präsidium, das ja eigentlich an das Abstimmungsergebnis gebunden sein müsste, arbeitet bereits am Folgetag gegen die Jahreshauptversammlung! Wäre ich Delegierter, so würde ich bei der erneuten Abstimmung aufgrund dieses Vorgehens dagegen stimmen, selbst wenn ich am 17.11. dafür gestimmt hätte.
Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass sich dieser elende und undemokratische Umgang mit den Beschlüssen der JHV in den neuen Verband hinein fortsetzt.
Das Präsidium muss jetzt schleunigst Nachbesserungen liefern, sonst folgt dem Flopp die Farce.

Davon ab: Natürlich kann es Kandidaten geben, die gesetzt sind. Und natürlich kann der DAV eine Zustimmung verweigern, wenn "seine" Kandidaten nicht gewählt werden. Aber der VDSF hat selbstverständlich das Recht, eigene Kandidaten und auch Gegenkandidaten zu benennen und auch zu wählen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Präsidium muss jetzt schleunigst Nachbesserungen liefern, sonst folgt dem Flopp die Farce.



Die Farce ist bereits am 17.11. gefloppt.

Es gab von Anfang an nicht einen einzigen Hoffnungsschimmer, dass sich aus diesen Fusionsbemühungen etwas positives ergeben könnte.

Ein Nachbessern ist nicht möglich, weil es nicht an Details krankt, sondern am gesamten Prozess.
In so fern kann man in den verbleibenden Wochen auch niemanden überzeugen, sondern höchstens überreden.


Ich hoffe, nach allem was auch jetzt nach der schallenden Ohrfeige in Berlin geschieht, dass es den VDSF zerreißt und dieser "Verband" endgültig zur unrühmlichen Geschichte der Deutschen Angelfischerei wird, und nicht etwa unter neuem Namen alten Mist produziert. 

Das so entsstehende Vakuum kann vom DAV genutzt werden, wenn der sich auf alte Tugenden besinnt und dessen Mitglieder diejenigen Ihrer Ämter entheben, die für diese Fusion sämtliche Errungenschaften und Grundsätze dieses einst so stolzen und guten Verbandes zu verraten und zu verkaufen bereit waren.


----------



## smithie (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat sich ja nix am grundsätzlichen geändert.
> ...
> Demnach sind da ja eh keine Änderungen seitens des LSFV-NDS am bisherigen Kurs vorstellbar.


Ok, ich meinte jetzt eher, wie NDS es einschätzt, dass eine außerordentliche Ausschussitzung abgelehnt wurde.
Die hätte man ja dazu nutzen können, die Kritikpunkte zu klären, sich auszusprechen, weiter zu machen.

Oder anders formuliert: wäre NDS zu einer Zustimmung bereit (gewesen) - vorausgesetzt, die Kritikpunkte wären geklärt worden?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Außer dass der VDSF gegen einen gültigen Beschluß der Mitgliederversammlung versucht, das so lange abstimmen zu lassen, bis den (Kon)Fusionären das Ergebnis passt..


Damit meinst Du, dass jetzt das gleiche "Konzept" nächstes Jahr wieder zu Abstimmung gestellt wird, obwohl am 17.11. kein Beschluss dafür gefasst wurde?!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben heute meines Wissens aber eh Präsidiumssitzung, da wird dann wohl eh der Austritt grundsätzlich beschlossen werden, vermute ich mal.


Gehe ich davon aus, dass alle am 17.11. die Fusion durchdrücken wollten, damit alle Verbände unter einem Mantel sind, könnte ich das Durchdrücken wollen vom November unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Einheit in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen.
Man konnte sich ja immer darauf berufen, dass man die Einheit der Angler braucht/gebraucht hätte.

Wenn ich aber jetzt - wissend, dass es unabhängig vom Ausgang der Wahl nächstes Jahr keine Einheit gibt - immer noch das Einheitsargument ziehe, weiß ich nicht, was man nun damit anfangen soll.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber jetzt - wissend, dass es unabhängig vom Ausgang der Wahl nächstes Jahr keine Einheit gibt - immer noch das Einheitsargument ziehe, weiß ich nicht, was man nun damit anfangen soll.




Ganz genau richtig erkannt.

Es ist völlig gleich, was im März beschlossen wird. Es *kann* keine Einheit geben.
Aber dieses Argument wird immer noch vorgegaukelt, weil es das einzige ist, mit dem diese Fusionsposse Uneingeweihten verkauft werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz genau richtig erkannt.
> 
> Es ist völlig gleich, was im März beschlossen wird. Es *kann* keine Einheit geben.
> Aber dieses Argument wird immer noch vorgegaukelt, weil es das einzige ist, mit dem diese Fusionsposse Uneingeweihten verkauft werden kann.


So isses - und es hat seinen Grund, dass eine Ausschusssitzung nicht gewollt wird, dass den Anglern und  Vereinen Infos nicht gegeben werden..
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254160

Wer immer noch glaubt, bei dieer Art der Fusion würde irgendwas Gutes für Angler rauskommen, glaubt der Zeit entsprechend auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann....

Soll nachher nur keiner sagen, es wäre nicht rechtzeitig öffentlich gewesen oder wir hätten nicht gewarnt....


----------



## smithie (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

ich erinnere mich an eine schöne Liste, welcher Verband austritt, wenn die Fusion kommt und welcher Verband austritt, wenn die Fusion nicht kommt - ich finde sie aber nicht mehr :-(

Hilfe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



smithie schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich an eine schöne Liste, welcher Verband austritt, wenn die Fusion kommt und welcher Verband austritt, wenn die Fusion nicht kommt - ich finde sie aber nicht mehr :-(
> 
> Hilfe...



Die Liste ist obsolet, weil ich schon mindestens 2 Verbände im VDSF kenne, die sich überlegen so oder so auszutreten.

Auch im DAV überlegen sich das mindestens 5 der kleineren Verbände..

Dennoch nochmal:

Kommt die Fusion nicht:
Der TLAV ist schon ausgetreten zum 31.12. 2012.

Bayern hat schon gekündigt zum 31.12. 2013.

Ebenso soll der LAV-Meck-Pomm das getan haben (das sind die, die beim Schleppangeln die Angler hängen lassen: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254098
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254164 )

Der LSFV-SH will das am 21.12. in einer Sondersitzung beantragen.


Sollte diese Fusion so kommen, wie jetzt von den Dilettanten geplant, sind auf jeden Fall Niedersachsen und wahrscheinlich der Rheinische aus diesem "gemeinsamen" Verband raus.
Ebenso wahrscheinlich die oben genannten kleineren DAV-Verbände

So oder so habens also beide Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## ivo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch im DAV überlegen sich das mindestens 5 der kleineren Verbände..


 
Der LVSA ist zufälligerweise nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Nicht, dass ich wüsste - ist ja immer noch bei den Anglerverrätern der (w)irren Initiative, oder?


----------



## ivo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Bedauerlicherweise, ja. Allerdings nur weil el Präsidente, ähm der Kaiser von Sachsen das so wollte.

Edit: Von der Basis weiß das aber kaum einer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Tja..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254160


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Der DAV-Bund ist mit der Vorgehensweise einverstanden, mit dem VDSF zusammen zu die demokratisch einwandfreie Ablehnung dieser Art der Fusion auf der VDSF-Hauptversammlung am 17.11. jetzt am 15.2. zu versuchen zu kippen.

Die zur Wahl gestellten DAV-Leute sollen - soweit möglich - auch bei der VDSF-Sitzung im Februar anwesend sein (man weiss nicht, ob das notwendig ist, damit die die Wahl auch annehmen können).

Der DAV würde sich für seine am 9.3. stattindende Hauptversammlung entsprechend darauf einrichten..

Damit hat sich auch von DAV-Seite bestätigt, dass beide Bundesverbände an ihrem Vorgehen festhalten, ohne die zu Grunde liegenden Probleme anzugehen.

Also die Wahl so lange wiederholen zu lassen, bis sie den Herren da oben passt.

Aber es wird ja nach wie vor auch mit Gründung eines DAFV auf diese Weise keinen einheitlichen Verband geben, da große Vebände da bereits die Kündigung angekündigt haben..

Die müssen ja echt Kohle im Überfluss haben und auch die LV, die ja auch wieder Anfahrt und Übernachtung etc. bezahlen müssen ;-)))) 


Und es wäre eh wurscht, ob der DAV da nachher auch zustimmt oder nicht.

Da ja große VDSF-Verbände dann austreten werden ..

Die austreten wollen, haben zusammen ja fast schon so viel Beitragszahler wie der DAV ....

Es wird auf diese Weise eben KEINEN einheitlichen Verband geben.

Verspielt, verzockt, dilettiert.......... 


Die sollten einfach mal anfangen das Geld zu sparen, das sie hier wieder sinnlos raushauen.. 

Sie könnten sie ja mal statt zu versuchen diese dilettantische (Kon)Fusion durchzudrücken, anfangen eine richtige Fusion vorzubereiten.


*Ungeklärt weiterhin:*
> Ziele und angelpolitische Haltung

> Organisationsstruktur mit ausreichender Kontrolle des satzungsgemäß sehr starken Präsidenten

> Personal: wer, warum, wofür, Vorstellung, Zielsetzung dieser Personen

> Finanzen: Nach wie vor fehlt eine gemeinsame, solide Haushaltsplanung, welche laut Wirtschaftsprüfer UNBÈDINGT vorher zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Vereine notwenig ist.

> VDSF-GmbH, DAV-Grundstücke, 17.000 Euro nicht durch Vereinskapital gedeckter Fehlbetrag beim DAV, etc., etc. etc - alles nach wie vor ungeklärt.....


Kann man eigentlich diese Dilettanten, die das jetzt trotzdem durchprügeln wolllen - *und auch trotz eines gültigen demokratischen Mitgliederbeschlusses gegen diese Art der Fusion *- ohne vorherige Aufklärung, Beratung und mit dem Versuch des Präsidenten, auch vorher eine außerordentliche Ausschusssitzung zu verhindern, dann auch persönlich haftbar machen für das verschwendete Geld der Angler?


Wäre es statt dessen nicht besser gewesen, Inhalte und angelpolitische Grundlinien (war ja mal versprochen) festzuschreiben?

DAS ist nämlich das, was Angler nachher merken, wie sie vom DAV verraten wurden, wenn da vorher nix festgeschrieben wurde..

Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
Abknüppelbayern, Angelerschwerer-SH, Schleppangelverunmöglicher M-V, das sind die aus dem VDSF, die diese Fusion in der (w)irren Initiative vorwärtstreiben und die nachher gegen die ehemaligen DAV-Verbände IMMER die Mehrheit hätten..

Da nützen die 2 Vizes und 3 Referenten aus dem DAV gegen die VDSF-Präsidentin, auch 2 Vizes und 5 Referenten aus dem VDSF wohl eher weniger, oder (wurde euch im DAV nicht auch mal verkauft, gleich viele Vizes und Referenten??)??

Also 5 DAVler gegen 8 VDSFler..

Klever??

Nunja............................


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Damit ist also auch klargestellt, dass der DAV dieses demokratisch zumindest zweifelhafte Vorgehen des VDSF genauso unterstützt und mitträgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

PS:
Das hatten wir vor gut einem Jahr veröffentlicht - ist unsere Weitsicht nicht erschreckend..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167



> *VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland! Teil 2​**Die allgemeine Situation*
> Bezugnehmend auf den ersten Teil des Artikels hier unsere Gedanken dazu.
> 
> Wir berichten schon seit Jahren über das unselige Treiben der Verbände.
> ...


----------



## ivo (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=462&Itemid=470


----------



## smithie (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

ich habe grade 2 Gedanken im Kopf:

a) Einheit aller organisierten Angler = DAV+VDSF
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Fischereiverband (=Union aus Berufs- und Sportfischern)? - auch wenn da Mohnert im Präsidium sitzt, sind die ja erstmal nicht mit im Boot.
Da sind doch auch 1 mio Angler/Fischer organisiert... 

b) Die Vorzeichen stehen ja nun auf "Durchziehen im Februar".
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich die "Übergangenen" LV (NDS, etc.) denken, "ach komm, ihr könnt uns doch am A*** lecken, wir sparen uns das Geld und fahren gar nicht nach Berlin"?
Oder ist das der Hintergedanke bei "wir stimmen jetzt einfach nochmal ab in der Hoffnung, dass die LV dann eh austreten und uns machen lasse"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört - Mehr fällt mir zu der Salbaderei alter Betonköpfe wirklich nicht mehr ein.........



> ) Die Vorzeichen stehen ja nun auf "Durchziehen im Februar".
> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich die "Übergangenen" LV (NDS, etc.) denken, "ach komm, ihr könnt uns doch am A*** lecken, wir sparen uns das Geld und fahren gar nicht nach Berlin"?
> Oder ist das der Hintergedanke bei "wir stimmen jetzt einfach nochmal ab in der Hoffnung, dass die LV dann eh austreten und uns machen lasse"?


Das stand auch schonmal auf durchziehen im November.

Ergebnis bekannt.....

Und nochmal:
Ist doch wurscht was die da beschliessen......

Da große VDSF-Verbände dann austreten, weil sie ihren Landesverbänden die Gefahren dieser (Kon)Fusion nicht zumuten wollen.

Es wird also NIE auf diese Art und Weise das von M+M beschworene "Deutschland einig Anglerland" geben - nicht mal die der Verbände....


----------



## angler1996 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=462&Itemid=470

Naja , bei der Weitsicht

Man bedankt sich schon für die 2013 geleistete Arbeit#d
Gruß A.


----------



## flor61 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Welchen Schuss?
Ich habe hier gelernt, daß sich in solchen Runden nur Ablehner aufhalten. Andere Meinungen werden kontinuierlich niedergemacht, und zwar mit immer den gleichen romanlangen Argumenten, auch wenn die richtig sind. Da macht es keine Laune, mitzudiskutieren, denn man ist ja entweder begriffststutzig, oder man wird an einen der beiden Aussenränder der Demokratie geschoben. Diese Auswüchse wurden ja von mir schon mal angesprochen, wurden aber ignoriert. 
siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3772859&postcount=37
Im Gegenteil, sie wurden noch untermauert.
siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3772867&postcount=38
Eigentlich bedenklich, und schade

Petri


----------



## antonio (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

ich weiß gar nicht was du willst, du sagst selber die argumente dagegen sind richtig.
und was das demokratieverständnis angeht, schau dir doch ganz einfach mal die vorgehensweisen diesbezüglich in den verbänden an.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



flor61 schrieb:


> Welchen Schuss?
> Ich habe hier gelernt, daß sich in solchen Runden nur Ablehner aufhalten. Andere Meinungen werden kontinuierlich niedergemacht, und zwar mit immer den gleichen romanlangen Argumenten, auch wenn die richtig sind. Da macht es keine Laune, mitzudiskutieren, denn man ist ja entweder begriffststutzig, oder man wird an einen der beiden Aussenränder der Demokratie geschoben. Diese Auswüchse wurden ja von mir schon mal angesprochen, wurden aber ignoriert.
> siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3772859&postcount=37
> Im Gegenteil, sie wurden noch untermauert.
> ...



Nix wurde ignoriert. Das haben wir bereits mehrfach durchdiskutiert. Möchtest Du für jede Frage eine eigene Antwort ?

Was Meinungen angeht gerne, untermaure sie mit Fakten und wir diskutieren.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo Flor61,
schön wieder von Dir zu lesen. 
Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass die Diskussion mitunter unsachlich wird und um an dieser Stelle auf Jürgen W. aus T. zu antworten, nein es macht keinen Spaß hier zu diskutieren. Es macht keinen Spaß von Thomas neben Substantiellem auch ewige Wiederholungen und Polemiken zu lesen. Nein es macht keinen Spaß, daß man sich hier persönlich an die Wäsche geht und nein es macht keinen Spaß, dass es immer wieder nur die 20 Selben User sind, da das Interesse dafür weitaus größer sein sollte als für Mary den mutierten Satzkarpfen.
Mir würde es viel mehr Spaß machen, wenn man auftretende Fragen und Probleme wie ansatzweise in Schleswig-Holstein auf moderierten Verbandsseiten diskutieren würde. Wenn dort von den Verantwortlichen Informationen zur Fusion und anderen Angeltehmen bereitgestellt würden und mit den interessierten Mitgliedern unteinander und miteinander diskutiert werden könnten. Diese auch in die Versammlungen auf Vereinsebene getragen würden und so eine große Akzeptanz entstehen könnte. 
Informationen und qualifizierte Kommetare sind dazu aber außerordentlich wichtig. 
Ich erinnere Dich z.B. nochmal an folgende Fragestellung:



flor61 schrieb:


> ...Zum Thema: Am Interessantesten scheint mir Pkt.6 zu sein. Entweder ich  weiß nicht was läuft oder Herr Mohnert dreht am Rad der Weltgeschichte.  Will er im VDSF den Vorstand für den zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband  wählen lassen? Der lebt noch in seiner Welt und versucht noch seine  Posten, vor allem in der GmbH, zu retten. Jetzt sollte hier, wenn ich  das richtig interpretiert habe, Öffentlichkeit erzeugt werden, aber wie  immer; sachlich...



Hast Du meine Antwort dazu gelesen und hast Du eine Erklärung für dieses Vorgehen, dass eben nicht auf Mohnerts Streben hin entstanden ist sondern auf Bestreben des DAV?



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Mitverantwortung an diesem Prozedere trägt wohl auch der DAV. Er will beim VDSF oder wie sich das Konstrukt zu diesem Zeitpunkt nennt, keinen Aufnahmeantrag stellen, wie sich das der VDSF wohl vorgestellt hat. Sondern will er eine Verschmelzung per Gesetz § 103 UmwG. Das macht die Sache wohl dahingehend kompliziert, dass der VDSF alles inkl. der Präsidiumswahl vorbereiten muss, bevor fusioniert werden kann. Bevor ich jetzt weiter ins Schleudern komme zitiere ich mal die VDSF-Justitiarin http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...agen/Stellungnahme_VDSF-Justitiarin_Kiera.pdf:
> "...
> Die Vorgaben des DAV haben leider diverse organisatorische und rechtliche Folgen und führen zu komplizierten Abläufen.
> ...



Das ist nur eine von vielen offenen Fragen. Ich erinnere auch an den Artikel von unserem KAV zu Selbstverständnis der beiden Bundesverbände in der Märkischen Allgemeinen und seinen Artikel aus den 90-er Jahren zu den Bestrrebeungen des VDSF den DAV zu liquidieren und seine Gewässer unter den Nagel zu bekommen. Ich erinnere an die Grundsätze und Standpunkte des DAV. 
Man kann doch jetzt nicht so tun, als sei die Fusion ein Selbstläufer, der keine Probleme und Fragen aufwirft. Und diese sind sicher nicht unlösbar, nur müssen sie von den Verbänden offen kommuniziert und zusammen mit alllen Beteiligten Lösungsansätze erarbeitet werden.
Zur Fusion nur JA oder NEIN zu sagen reicht auf beiden Seiten nicht aus, wenn man die Einheit aller Angler errreichen will. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@Tomasz

Interessanter Beitrag.
Ich will das Lob am Forum SH gar nicht schmälern. Zu bedenken ist aber, dass die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus den Verbänden natürlich immer auch interessengeleitet ist, was nicht selten auch an der Auswahl des zu Berichtenden sichtbar wird. (Wobei sich SH da am 17.11. sehr positiv nach vorne entwickelt hat.) 
Deswegen braucht es eben auch eine unabhängige mediale Instanz, da die Printmedien in der Angelfischerei ja aus Gründen der Geschäftspolitik weitgehend "verbandsindolent" sind. Da liefert das AB eines der wenigen Korrektive. Und zum Glück gibt es davon stetig mehr. Mittlerweile diskutieren auch die Fliegenfischer in ihrem Forum über das Fusionsthema. Die Verbände sind sehr schlecht beraten, wenn sie damit fortfahren, die in diesen Diskussionen sichtbaren Stimmungen weiterhin zu ignorieren, weil man sich im Besitz von Mehrheiten wähnt. Manchmal reichen nur zwei fehlende Stimmen aus...
Ich persönlich würde mir aber auch wünschen, dass das Schwergewicht stärker auf Information und etwas weniger auf Meinung liegt. The _daily dose of shitstorm_ mag manchen zwar bei der berühmten Stange halten, vergrößert aber nicht die Akzeptanz des Forums und damit auch nicht seine Reich- und Wirkweite.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Und wo wir gerade bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sind:

Die gemeinsame "Neujahrsansprache" der beiden Verbandspräsidenten wird auf der Internet-Seite des DAV veröffentlicht, auf der des VDSF aber nicht? Und das, obwohl gerade im VDSF extrem kontrovers diskutiert wird! Aber vielleicht liegt das nur daran, dass die Arbeitsstrukturen zwischen Präsidium und Geschäftsstelle nicht mehr gut funktionieren, jedenfalls sich durch die personellen Veränderungen der jüngeren Zeit nicht verbessert haben. Auch das gehört in den Verantwortungsbereich des Präsidiums.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

In SH hatten ja wohl nicht mal die Delegierten bzw. das Gesamtpräsidium nach den Einlassungen von Pressesprecher und Geschäftsführer in deren Forum Kenntnis der Dokumente, welche NDS veröffentlich hat (sinngemäß: "Die "angeblichen" Dokumente aus NDS wären nicht bekannt").

Da von "Vorbild" oder guter Information zu reden, fällt mir doch schwer - wenn nicht mal die Verantwortlichen selber umfassend informiert sind, wie sollen die dann die nachfolgenden Ebenen informieren?..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerade bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sind:
> 
> Die gemeinsame "Neujahrsansprache" der beiden Verbandspräsidenten wird auf der Internet-Seite des DAV veröffentlicht, auf der des VDSF aber nicht? Und das, obwohl gerade im VDSF extrem kontrovers diskutiert wird! Aber vielleicht liegt das nur daran, dass die Arbeitsstrukturen zwischen Präsidium und Geschäftsstelle nicht mehr gut funktionieren, jedenfalls sich durch die personellen Veränderungen der jüngeren Zeit nicht verbessert haben. Auch das gehört in den Verantwortungsbereich des Präsidiums.#d


Und wer nicht mal in der Lage ist, einen gleichzeitigen Veröffentlichungstermin abzusprechen und umzusetzen, dem traut man dann ne Fusion zu - gute Nacht, "Deutschland
 einig Anglerland"................


----------



## Tomasz (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @Tomasz
> 
> Interessanter Beitrag.
> Ich will das Lob am Forum SH gar nicht schmälern. Zu bedenken ist aber, dass die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus den Verbänden natürlich immer auch interessengeleitet ist, was nicht selten auch an der Auswahl des zu Berichtenden sichtbar wird. (Wobei sich SH da am 17.11. sehr positiv nach vorne entwickelt hat.)
> ...



Natürlich ist dem AB für die Bereitstellung der Informationen und der Diskussionsplattform zu danken. Habe ich auch schon oft genug gemacht. 
Und was SH da mit ihrem Forum macht ist nicht immer nur lobenswert. Vor dem 17. November haben sie da in meinen Augen kein so gutes Bild abgegeben. Heute sehe ich da positive Ansätze, die ich begrüße.
Und natürlich sind Verbandseiten da interessengeleitet. Aber wenn sie konsequent die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder vertreten würden, hätte ich damit auch kaum ein Problem.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Stimmt eigentlich meine Annahme, dass bei der Abstimmung im Februar gesichert nur die Pro-Stimmen des TLAV gesichert fehlen werden?

Ich schätze nicht, dass diejenigen, die ihren Austritt für Ende 2013 erklärt haben oder erklären werden, im Februar nicht anreisen oder sich enthalten werden. Bisher sehe ich gegenüber dem 17.11. nur eine Pro-Stimme mehr, dafür die Pro-Stimmen des TLAV weniger. Beteiligen sich alle Mitgliedsverbände und bleiben der RheinV und NDS in Ermangelung neuer Gesichtspunkte bei ihrer Haltung, dann besteht ein sehr hohes Risiko einer erneuten Abstimmungsniederlage. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass der überwiegenden Zahl der Nein-Sager (und der "absichtsvoll Ungültigen") nicht bewusst war, was eine Ablehnung der Fusion für den VDSF bedeuten würde. Das Risiko der Zerreißprobe hat sich schließlich schon vorher abgezeichnet; der Imageschaden war mehr als absehbar. Und deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, dass diese "Fraktion" ihr Abstimmungsverhalten, für das es ja Gründe gibt, innerhalb weniger Wochen ändern wird. Eine veränderte Bewertung setzt eine veränderte Faktenlage voraus und eine veränderte Informationslage. Davon ist bis dato nichts zu erkennen. Das VDSF-Präsidium wäre gut beraten, die Kritik von Seiten Niedersachsens, der eigenen Justiziarin und der Wirtschaftsprüfer sorgfältig zu analysieren, anzunehmen und ggf. mit sachlichen Gründen zu widerlegen. Und dieses nicht nur in "geheimen" Bettelbriefen an die LV-Präsidenten, sondern ernsthaft und vor allem ÖFFENTLICH.
Wir alle tragen ein Verbandsabzeichen mit uns rum und eine Beitragsmarke, für die wir einen Preis bezahlt haben. Deswegen haben wir alle das Recht auf umfassende Informationen, in was für eine Organisation wir zu welchen künftigen Preisen jetzt "geschossen" werden sollen.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@ Tomasz
Verbandsöffentlichkeit wird zwangsläufig immer die Interessen des Vorstands vertreten. Wohl dem Verband, bei dem das die gleichen sind wie jene der Mitglieder.
Es ging mir auch nicht um gut oder schlecht, sondern um die  wichtige Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung.




Tomasz schrieb:


> Natürlich ist dem AB für die Bereitstellung der Informationen und der Diskussionsplattform zu danken. Habe ich auch schon oft genug gemacht.
> Und was SH da mit ihrem Forum macht ist nicht immer nur lobenswert. Vor dem 17. November haben sie da in meinen Augen kein so gutes Bild abgegeben. Heute sehe ich da positive Ansätze, die ich begrüße.
> Und natürlich sind Verbandseiten da interessengeleitet. Aber wenn sie konsequent die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder vertreten würden, hätte ich damit auch kaum ein Problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der überwiegenden Zahl der Nein-Sager (und der "absichtsvoll Ungültigen") nicht bewusst war, was eine Ablehnung der Fusion für den VDSF bedeuten würde. Das Risiko der Zerreißprobe hat sich schließlich schon vorher abgezeichnet; der Imageschaden war mehr als absehbar. Und deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, dass diese "Fraktion" ihr Abstimmungsverhalten, für das es ja Gründe gibt, innerhalb weniger Wochen ändern wird.



Thomas, es ist doch komplett wurscht, was die da entscheiden, sowohl bei der näxten Abstimmung im VDSF wie auch bei der nachfolgenden des DAV am  09.03...

Warum also nochmal Kosten produzieren und da nochmal ne Delegation nach Berlin schicken??

Da sowieso dann große VDSF-Verbände austreten werden und nicht im DAFV dabei sind - zahlenmäßig nach  meinen bisherigen Infos sind das fast so viele, wie durch den DAV dann dazukommen würden - wenn das alle DAV-Verbände mitmachen, gerade bei den kleineren zeichnet sich da ja auch eher "Unlust" ab..


----------



## flor61 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

#6

Prima Jungs, das ist doch ein Diskussionsniveau, wie es sein soll. Da lese ich gerne mit, denke gerne nach, stelle gerne zielführende Fragen und bring mich auch gerne ein.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Nun hats auch der VDSF tatsächlich heute noch geschafft, die Neujahrsdrohungen an die Angler online zu stellen ;-))
Glückwunsch  ;-)


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@ Thomas

Naja, so ganz Wuast ist das ja nicht, denn das Abstimmungsergebnis _für diese Fusion jetzt_ hängt ja davon ab, ob die sich an der Abstimmung beteiligen. Wenn es _einigen Landesverbänden egal _ist, ob und wie es mit _dieser Fusion_ ausgeht, dann können die natürlich zu Hause bleiben. Aber eigentlich dürfte es auch jenen LV, die den Austritt schon in Sack und Tüten haben, nicht egal sein, denn sie bewegen sich ja in einem gewissen Konkurrenzumfeld.


----------



## smithie (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas, es ist doch komplett wurscht, was die da entscheiden, sowohl bei der näxten Abstimmung im VDSF wie auch bei der nachfolgenden des DAV am  09.03...


Grundsätzlich ist das richtig.
Nur was werden die "bei-Fusion-Austreter" machen, wenn im Februar fusioniert wird?
Damit meine ich auf Bundes-/Europa-angelpolitischer Bühne?
Die können sich eigentlich nur auf das BL zurückziehen oder zum Fischereiverband gehen.


Zum Thema weg- bzw. dazugekommene Ja-/Nein-Stimmen:
kommt halt drauf an, was die jetzigen Nein-Stimmer im Februar machen. Wieder Nein stimmen? Gar nicht hinfahren? ...?


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hats auch der VDSF tatsächlich heute noch geschafft, die Neujahrsdrohungen an die Angler online zu stellen ;-))
> Glückwunsch ;-)


 
OK, dann ziehe ich meine Kritik an den VDSF-Arbeitsstrukturen insoweit zurück und bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Wenn es einigen Landesverbänden egal ist, ob und wie es mit dieser Fusion ausgeht, dann können die natürlich zu Hause bleiben


Das ist der Punkt, da der innerliche Austritt da wohl schon vollzogen wurde..

Denen ist egal, wie diese Fusion ausgeht, weil sie eh nicht dabei sein werden.

Dann wäre es doch nur "nett", wenn sie den Mauschlern ihre Fusion wenigstens nicht nochmal kaputt machen, oder?
;-)))

Es wird dann ja nicht allzulange dauern, bis man sieht in wie weit die Bedenken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar, Justitiar  etc., berechtigt waren.

Wenn dann sehr schnell Beitragserhöhungen um das Doppelte oder Mehrfache auf die restlichen Angler, die dann noch im DAFV organisiert wären, zukommen würde.

etc.....



> Grundsätzlich ist das richtig.
> Nur was werden die "bei-Fusion-Austreter" machen, wenn im Februar fusioniert wird?
> Damit meine ich auf Bundes-/Europa-angelpolitischer Bühne?
> Die können sich eigentlich nur auf das BL zurückziehen oder zum Fischereiverband gehen.


Bei dem bisher bewiesenen Dilettantismus der Bundesvernbände kommt wahrscheinlich mehr dabei raus, wenn die das als LV selber machen  würden, könnt ich mir vorstellen.

Jedenfalls ist das wohl für diese Verbände kein Grund (mehr), die oder den zukünftigen BV weiter zu finanzieren - und das wohl noch mit deutlich höheren Beiträgen als bisher -für was auch???


----------



## angler1996 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

In den nichtveröffentlichenten Details zur Verhandlungsführung von Seiten der DAV-Spitze sehe ich eigentlich nicht das große Problem. Ich gehe auch nicht in Verhandlungen und erläutere die Taktik vorher.
Damit könnte ich eigentlich leben. Aber eben nur eigentlich,
denn dazu müßte : das Wohin klar sein, also Ziele / Grundsätze des zukünftigen Verbandes; Lösungsansätze für die Finanzen. Aber daran fehlts. So bleibt eben  viel Raum für Spekulation.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> So bleibt eben viel Raum für Spekulation.


Wir werden dieses Angebot weiterhin auch gerne nützen...

Solange jedenfalls, bis endlich offen, ehrlich, umfassend und öffentlich informiert wird, um uns den Spekulationswind aus den Segeln zu nehmen..
;-)))


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es in diesen Egal-Landesverbänden derartige Gedankengänge gibt. Aber das wäre aus meiner Sicht doch ein wenig zu kurz gesprungen. Als separater Landesverband ohne Dachverband besteht immer die Gefahr, dass sich ein konkurrierender Landesverband mit Dachverband gründet und mir Mitglieder abzieht. Diese Gefahr wäre viel größer, wenn es sich um einen einheitlichen DAFV-Dachverband handelt, als wenn es zwei konkurrierende Bundesverbände gibt. Insofern haben Landesverbände, die gegen die jetzige Fusion sind, ein erhebliches Eigeninteresse, ihr Stimmgewicht noch so lange in die Waagschale zu werfen, wie sie dafür zu bezahlen haben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, da der innerliche Austritt da wohl schon vollzogen wurde..
> 
> Denen ist egal, wie diese Fusion ausgeht, weil sie eh nicht dabei sein werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Andersrum betrachtet:

Was passiert, wenn am 15.02. exakt das selbe Ergebnis bei der Abstimmung raus kommt?
Nichts, oder?
Also weder im positiven noch im negativen Sinne.


Gibt's eigentlich schon Infos zu den jetzt ausgelegten Verschmelzungsunterlagen bzw. sind die schon in den Geschäftsstellen der Mitgliedsverbände, bzw. haben schon Mitgliedsverbände von ihrem Recht gebrauch gemacht, diese bei den Geschäftsstellen der Bundesverbände einzufordern?
(§ 101, Absatz 2 UmwG)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Tja Thomas, da zahlenmäßig fast schon so viele den Austritt angekündigt haben, wie durch den DAV dazukommen würden, wäre im Notfall ein neuer Verband schnell organisiert.

Wobei da ganz andere Gedanken vorherrschen, wie eine vernünftige Vertretung in Bund und Europa organisiert werden könnte.

Gerade im Hinblick darauf, wie DAV und VDSF da bisher nicht gerade geglänzt haben.

Für Angler kann man  nach Meinung einiger Verbände mit weniger Geld für dir richtigen Leute und Organsiationen mehr erreichen als mit VDSF und DAV oder gar noch mit denen zusammen.

Dass der DAFV auf Grundlage dieser Fusion finanziell eh nicht lebensfähig sein wird und da nur entweder Insolvenz, Mangelverwaltung oder weiterhin Wirkungslosigkeit zu erwarten ist, macht es denen die so denken, diesen Entschluss sicher nicht schwerer..

Es versteht ja auch keiner, warum man gutes Geld schlechtem hinterherschmeissen sollte..


----------



## Tomasz (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



angler1996 schrieb:


> In den nichtveröffentlichenten Details zur Verhandlungsführung von Seiten der DAV-Spitze sehe ich eigentlich nicht das große Problem. Ich gehe auch nicht in Verhandlungen und erläutere die Taktik vorher.
> Damit könnte ich eigentlich leben. Aber eben nur eigentlich,
> denn dazu müßte : *das Wohin klar sein, also Ziele / Grundsätze des zukünftigen Verbandes; Lösungsansätze für die Finanzen. *Aber daran fehlts. So bleibt eben  viel Raum für Spekulation.
> Gruß A.



Ja da hast Du recht. Wenn die fettgedruckten Fakten klar sind und danach gehandelt würde, könnten die meinetwegen hinter geschlossenen Türen auf dieser Basis versuchen das Beste heraus zu holen. Wenn es denn Kompromisse geben muss, kann und sollte man diese aber dann genauso seinen Mitgliedern erklären, wie sich und den Mitgliedern gegenüber einzugestehen, was bisher schief gelaufen ist und wie man es künftig besser machen wollte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Wenn die erforderliche 75%-Mehrheit erneut nicht erreicht wird, dann ist der aktuelle Fusionsprozess beendet. Es wird dann aus meiner Sicht auf eine Reihe von Jahren hinaus keine weiteren Fusionsanstrengungen mehr geben (vergleiche die gescheiterte Fusion Berlin-Brandenburg, also jetzt die Bundesländer ). Der DAV würde das eigentlich ganz gut überleben, jedenfalls wenn er seine Finanzen in den Griff bekommt. Der VDSF wäre auf mehrere Jahre geschwächt und innerlich zerrissen. Es würde sich unmittelbar anschließend die Führungsfrage stellen, die kaum mehr einzufangen wäre. (Es ist ja nicht der VDSF, der das Projekt an die Wand gefahren hätte, es sind ja die handelnden Personen.) Das würde auf jeden Fall in 2013 zu erheblichen Verwerfungen führen und die Handlungsfähigkeit des Präsidiums deutlich einschränken. Spätestens mit Ablauf der aktuellen Amtszeit 2014 dürfte die Führungsfrage dann vollzogen/ entschieden werden. Bis dahin droht dem VDSF neben dem Verlust weiterer LVe und Mitglieder eine Zeit der Agonie. Wer das verhindern wollte, wäre zu entschlossenem Handeln aufgerufen.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bis dahin droht dem VDSF neben dem Verlust weiterer LVe und Mitglieder eine Zeit der Agonie.


Das wäre dann ja sogar ein Gewinn für die Angler. :vik:
Ehe die noch mehr Murks bauen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Da beide Dachverbände anscheinend freiwillig eh nix für Angler tun wollen, sondern wie jetzt nur weitermauscheln in ihrem Kampf um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten, solls auch den DAV gleich mit zerlegen...

Um dann aus den Ruinen was vernünftiges - dann endlich auch für Angler und nicht nur für Verbände und Funktionäre - aufzubauen..

Schade  nur, dass das wohl auf diesem Weg passieren muss und weder in VDSF noch in DAV genügend Landesverbände/Funktionäre mit Rückrat da waren, die rechtzeitig den Irrweg der dilettantischen Bundesverbände und der (w)irren Initiative verhindert haben und statt dessen was vernünftiges für Angler aufgebaut..


----------



## Sharpo (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Das VDSf und DAV Statement ist ein Witz, ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Demokratie.

Wie kann man soetwas nur verfassen?

Dies nennt man also einen Gruß ins Jahr 2013, in dem man auf altes rumhackt?

Schlimm.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Es wird dann aus meiner Sicht auf eine Reihe von Jahren hinaus keine weiteren Fusionsanstrengungen mehr geben (vergleiche die gescheiterte Fusion Berlin-Brandenburg, also jetzt die Bundesländer ). Der DAV würde das eigentlich ganz gut überleben, jedenfalls wenn er seine Finanzen in den Griff bekommt...



Der Vergleich zur Länderfusion von Berlin-Brandenburg ist gar nicht so weit hergeholt.
Übrigens gibt es dazu gerade ein brandneues Gutachten, dass zu der Empfehlung kommt, die Fusion beider Länder noch mal in Angriff zu nehmen. Wichtigstes Argument dabei ist, dass sich Brandenburg so gut entwickelt hat, dass es an genug Selbstbewustsein gewonnen hat, um auf gleicher Augenhöhe mit Berlin fusionieren zu können. Das kommt ihr doch irgendwie bekannt vor.
Es wäre nur dem DAV zu wünschen, dass er neben seinen Finanzen auch wieder seine Standpunkte zum Angeln in den Vordergrund rückt und offensiv damit wirbt. Das bedeutet auch eine offene Informationspolitik betreibt und innerverbandliche Demokratie lebt. Damit ist er auf einem guten Weg in die Zukunft und kann zu einem Modell werden, dass vielleicht doch irgend wann einmal die Einheit aller organisierten Angler hergestellen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Also die Veröffentlichung des DAV hat ja was, aber der Satz:



> wird der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) auf der Grundlage einer neuen Satzung ein neues Präsidium haben, in dem leistungsfähige *junge und bewährte Mitglieder* beider Verbände die Geschicke des gemeinsamen Verbandes bereits ab dem Jahr 2013 mitbestimmen.


 
ist die Krönung. Jung und bewährt. :q:q:q Die Präsidien haben doch jetzt schon nen Durchschnittsalter von gefühlt 800 Jahren. Das erwünschte Präsidium hat dann nur noch durchschnittliche 750 Jahre.:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Mitglieder der Bundesverbände sind ja nicht Angler, sondern die Landes- und Spezialverbände..

Wenn die also jung, bewährt und leistungsfähig sind, gut..

Dann brauchen sie ja keine dilettantischen Dachverbände und können eh gleich austreten ;-)


----------



## schuessel (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ich meine mal hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß wohl einige Fusionsbefürworter-LVs nicht alle BV-Beiräge bezahlt hatten und deshalb nicht mit voller Stimmenzahl abstimmen durften. Irgendein LV hat ja wohl auch eine Stimme verschenkt, weil man den dafür notwendigen zusätzlichen Delegierten nicht mitgeschickt hat.
Wahrscheinlich dachten die alle, das wird schon durchgehen.
Aber wenn sie sich jetzt die Mühe machen und sich auch nur ein bischen besser vorbereiten und irgendwie die Beiträge zusammenkratzen und überweisen, dann müsste das doch locker für die Fusionsbefürworter reichen.
Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Och, das steht in den Sternen.
Es zählen ja die gleichen Zahlenwerke wie beim letzten Mal, ist also auch nix mit "nachzahlen"....

Zudem fehlen ja scon 4 Jastimmen, die von Thüringen zu erwarten gewesen wären, da die ja schon mit dem 1.1. 2013 raus sind.

Und immer mehr Delegiertedie in Berlin pro gestimmt hatten kriegen ja mit, dass ihnen von ihren Landesverbänden nicht das vollständige Material zur Vefügung gestellt wurde und die eher entsetzt sind, was da alles rauskam ...

Wie viele da letztlich wirklich so verantwortungslos sind und im Februar dann wirklich pro dieser Dilettantenfusion stimmen, ist nicht abschätzbar.

Ich würde da auf gar nix wetten.

Da ja auch von diversen Verbänden gemunkelt wird, dass die gar nicht mehr hinfahren im Februar, weil sie so oder so austreten wollen und sich die Zusatzkosten sparen..

Aus dem VDSF bei scheitern der Fusion - und aus dem DAFV, wenn sie zustande kommen sollte...

Ich würde da auf keine Version auch nur einen Cent setzen......


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es in diesen Egal-Landesverbänden derartige Gedankengänge gibt. Aber das wäre aus meiner Sicht doch ein wenig zu kurz gesprungen. Als separater Landesverband ohne Dachverband besteht immer die Gefahr, dass sich ein konkurrierender Landesverband mit Dachverband gründet und mir Mitglieder abzieht. Diese Gefahr wäre viel größer, wenn es sich um einen einheitlichen DAFV-Dachverband handelt, als wenn es zwei konkurrierende Bundesverbände gibt. Insofern haben Landesverbände, die gegen die jetzige Fusion sind, ein erhebliches Eigeninteresse, ihr Stimmgewicht noch so lange in die Waagschale zu werfen, wie sie dafür zu bezahlen haben.



Das gilt aber nur für LV, die keine oder kaum Verbandsgewässer haben. Wer will denn z.B. SH oder Hamburg Konkurrenz machen, bzw. womit?

Du kannst was drauf verwetten, dass kein Angler sich Gewässermäßig verschlechtert, nur weil er mit der Politik des jeweiligen LV nicht einverstanden ist. 

Ein LV, der Austritt und Eigenständigkeit bereits beschlossen hat, hat nicht viele Gründe, nochmal nach Berlin zu fahren. 

Außer eben er hat Charakter und ein übergeordnetes Verantwortungsgefühl.
Ergo kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Niedersachsen teilnimmt. Der Rheinische Verband wird das wahrscheinlich nicht tun. Der ist ja im Grunde keinen Deut besser als die übrigen Verbänden, stimmt nur aus verfahrenstechnischen Gründen gegen die Fusion, nicht aber, weil er die Inhalte kritisiert.

Jedenfalls kommuniziert er das nicht, kommuniziert überhaupt nicht.


----------



## smithie (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja auch von diversen Verbänden gemunkelt wird, dass die gar nicht mehr hinfahren im Februar, weil sie so oder so austreten wollen und sich die Zusatzkosten sparen..


Hm, ist die Frage ob ja-stimmende oder nein-stimmende daheim bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

nö. ist wurscht, da die ganze Abstimmung irrelevant ist, da bereits große Verbände klar gemacht haben, dass sie bei einer so dilettantischen Fusion autreten werden..

Es ist vollkommen wurscht, was die da beschliessen im Februar, es wird so oder so eh keinen einheitlichen Verband geben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö. ist wurscht, da die ganze Abstimmung irrelevant ist, da bereits große Verbände klar gemacht haben, dass sie bei einer so dilettantischen Fusion autreten werden..
> 
> Es ist vollkommen wurscht, was die da beschliessen im Februar, es wird so oder so eh keinen einheitlichen Verband geben..




Aber u.U. einen DAFV, der damit die Chancen auf einen einheitlichen Verband - und somit auch für Reformen - für immer zerstört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber u.U. einen DAFV, der damit die Chancen auf einen einheitlichen Verband - und somit auch für Reformen - für immer zerstört.


Eh klar....

Sagen wir doch lange genug...

Dass das die Dilettanten in den Bundesverbänden und bei der (w)irren Initiative nicht begreifen (wollen), dafür kann ich ja nix ;-)))

Alternative Wege haben wir auch schon lange genug aufgezeigt...

Die  alten Betonköpfe meinen halt, ihr Schädel wäre härter als die Wand, auf die sie zurasen........

Wär mir ja auch wurscht, müssten am Ende nicht wieder  Angler drunter leiden.

Alle unter der abzusehenden anglerfeindlichen Politik eines DAFV..

Genauso wie die organsierten unter der ebenfalls abzusehenden Verdoppelung oder Vermehrfachung der Beiträge...


----------



## flor61 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

So, ich habe mal ein bissel nachgedacht.

Wenn ich alle Ausführungen richtig interpretiere, dann sind wir Angler, Ost wie West, organisiert oder nicht, eh im Arxxx. 
Denn kommt die Fusion, dann herrscht Chaos, weil kein Geld, kein Ziel, keine LV´s mehr, da alle ausgetreten, jedenfalls die Guten, nur schlechte Funktionäre, die uns Angler verraten haben, es im Moment tun und in Zukunft tun werden.

Kommt die Fusion nicht, dann wird so weitergedümpelt wie im Moment. Klamme Kassen, VDSF-GmbH, weiterhin keine Vertretung der Anglerinteressen, jeder für sich, keiner für mich, was fällt mir noch ein; ach ja, am 21.12. geht eh die Welt unter (schon früh am Morgen oder erst nach Mitternacht?).

So, oder gibt es noch einen realistischen Silberstreif am Horizont, der mich hoffen läßt, daß es dieses Jahr doch noch Weihnachten gibt, daß wir Angler erstarken am Polithimmel, daß auch im nächsten Jahr noch die Fische beißen (off)?

Bitte baut mich und all die Verzweifelten wieder auf und gebt uns wenigstens etwas Hoffnung.

Petri


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



flor61 schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal ein bissel nachgedacht.
> 
> Wenn ich alle Ausführungen richtig interpretiere, dann sind wir Angler, Ost wie West, organisiert oder nicht, eh im Arxxx.
> Denn kommt die Fusion, dann herrscht Chaos, weil kein Geld, kein Ziel, keine LV´s mehr, da alle ausgetreten, jedenfalls die Guten, nur schlechte Funktionäre, die uns Angler verraten haben, es im Moment tun und in Zukunft tun werden.
> ...


#6

So sieht es aus. 

#6

Edit: Am besten für die Angler ist das die Welt untergeht am 21.12.
Alles andere ist ja gaaaaaaaaaaanz schlecht für uns


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Denn kommt die Fusion, dann herrscht Chaos, weil kein Geld, kein Ziel, keine LV´s mehr, da alle ausgetreten, jedenfalls die Guten, nur schlechte Funktionäre, die uns Angler verraten haben, es im Moment tun und in Zukunft tun werden.
> 
> Kommt die Fusion nicht, dann wird so weitergedümpelt wie im Moment. Klamme Kassen, VDSF-GmbH, weiterhin keine Vertretung der Anglerinteressen, jeder für sich, keiner für mich, was fällt mir noch ein; ach ja, am 21.12. geht eh die Welt unter (schon früh am Morgen oder erst nach Mitternacht?).


Hallo flor...

Gute Analyse....



			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> So, oder gibt es noch einen realistischen Silberstreif am Horizont


Durchaus, nur wird da nix Schnelles passieren, nachdem das die Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative so in den Sand gesetzt haben.

Dass aber das organisierte Angeln nur dann eine Zukunft haben wird, wenn mehr auf die Belange der Angler eingegangen wird, diese Einsicht setzt sich in immer mehr Verbänden und Funktionärskreisen durch.

Dass das auch eine klare Interessensvertretung und Lobbyarbeit für ALLE Angler und das Angeln an sich in Deutschland bedeuten muss, wird auch immer öfter eingesehen.

Dass man weder einen VDSF noch einen DAV oder einen daraus resultierenden DAFV braucht, um sich in Bund oder Europa zu artikulieren mit seinen Interessen, wird auch immer mehr bewusst - vor allem wenn es wie jetzt mittels des inzwischen zigfach nachgewiesenen  Dilettantismus der jetzigen Bundesverbände geschehen soll.


Das für das Geld, das über die Vereine von den Anglern für die Verbände abgezockt wird, deutlich mehr für Angler geschehen könnte, wenn es weniger in Prestigeprojekte und Reisekosten "wichtiger" Leute  und ein völlig überzogener Personalbestand an Angestellten gesteckt werden würde, sondern in sinnvolle Kommunikation und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, auch das wird immer mehr Verbänden/Funktionären klar.



Es wird ja immer von den zwei Gegenstimmen erzählt, die zuviel gewesen wären  - ganz vergessen wird dabei von den (Kon)Fusionären, dass im VDSF *ÜBER 25% *vernünftig genug waren, gegen diese Art der Fusion zu stimmen.

*Ja, es gibt also Ansätze zur Hoffnung.....*

Leider eben nicht aus den Bundesverbänden oder von denen der (w)irren Initiative, die das ja nun nochmal durchziehen wollen, ohne bisher mit den Gegnern gesprochen zu haben, ohne Änderungen vorgenomen oder auf die Kritik reagiert zu haben, und noch dazu soll den LV im VDSF eine gewollte Sondersitzung des Verbandsausschusses ja verwehrt werden, weil laut Präsidium nicht notwendig.. 

Ja, es besteht Hoffnung, ja es gibt Silberstreifen - zu wenig, und durch das eigensüchtige und inkompetente Handeln der Bundesverbände und der Initiative wird es auch unnötig in die Länge gezogen, bis für Angler in GANZ Deutschland etwas Positives entstehen wird.





PS:
Manche "Wahrheitsfanatiker" können ja jetzt auch an der Veröffentlichung von M+M sehen, wie sehr die Zahl der Zahler abgenommen hat - statt von einer Million wie von manchen fabuliert, ist da jetzt auch nur noch von "rund 800.000" die Rede..

Auch wenns sich das mancher vielleicht wieder selber oder anderen zurechtlügen will..


----------



## Wegberger (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

der Silberstreif wäre doch tatsächlich, wenn am 15.02.2013 eine "Gegenvorstand" kanidieren würde und zudem noch mit einem klaren Konzept.

Ein Konzept, das die offenen Fragen aufgreift und das die Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht verschweigt - sondern aus ihnen lernt und einen neuen Weg beschreitet.

Dann wäre die HV, eine wirklich sinnvolle und richtungsweisende.


----------



## ivo (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Nun ja, das was gern als "gemeinsame Sprache" bezeichnet wird und ein so großer Vorteil sein soll, ist und wird in Realität Klientelpolitik sein/werden. Wer das eine will muss das andere auch mögen. D.h. wer solch einen Verband haben will muss auch damit leben, dass dieser sich potentiell in die LV einmischt bzw die Verbotskultur weiter fördern wird. Alles natürlich nur im Namen des Naturschutzes.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



flor61 schrieb:


> ...
> So, oder gibt es noch einen realistischen Silberstreif am Horizont, der mich hoffen läßt, daß es dieses Jahr doch noch Weihnachten gibt, daß wir Angler erstarken am Polithimmel, daß auch im nächsten Jahr noch die Fische beißen (off)?
> 
> Bitte baut mich und all die Verzweifelten wieder auf und gebt uns wenigstens etwas Hoffnung.
> ...



Hast Du heute schon im "Märkischen Angler" gelesen. 
Unser LAVB Präsident schafft es da aufbauende Worte zu finden: "...Schon am 17. November konnte trotz des knappen Scheiterns der Fusion im Ergebnis der Abstimmung festgestellt werden, dass die anwesenden Delegierten, wenn man die Stimmen beider Verbände zusammenlegt, zu über 80 Prozent für einen einheitlichen Verband votieren. ..."
Über 80 %, na was will man denn mehr?!.
Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter ausführen, aber dann biete ich Thomas9904 nur wieder eine Steilvorlage, um auf den LAVB zu wettern. 
Mehr Fisch, kann es nächstes Jahr aber vielleicht doch geben. Auf Landesebene macht der LAVB seine Sache nach wie vor gut und will weitere Gewässer aus dem Pool der BVVG-Verwaltung anpachten oder erwerben. 
Die Mitgliederentwicklung soll insbesondere dank der Kinder- und Jugendarbeit positiv sein und der Mitgliedsbeitrag ist seit 10 Jahren stabil. 
Die Verbandsvertragsgewässer sollen weiter ausgebaut werden und, und, und... gibt ja auch positives zu berichten.

Und als einer der "progessiven" Kräfte beider Verbände hat sich der LAVB mit dem "Der Märkische Angler" auch ein Facebook Profil zugelegt. Dort kann nun auch informiert und diskutiert werden:
https://www.facebook.com/DerMaerkischeAngler
Zu blöd nur, dass ich den Datenschutzbehörden und Verbraucherschützern folgend kein eigenes Profil habe und somit nicht alle Funktionen dort nutzen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Silberstreif wäre doch tatsächlich, wenn am 15.02.2013 eine "Gegenvorstand" kanidieren würde und zudem noch mit einem klaren Konzept.
> 
> ...



die größte chance auf nen silberstreif wäre, wenn die fusion , so wie jetzt geplant, nicht zu stande kommt.
denn dann würden diejenigen vielleicht, die jetzt beginnen sich zu wehren und veränderungen herbeiführen wollen, mehr werden.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



antonio schrieb:


> die größte chance auf nen silberstreif wäre, wenn die fusion , so wie jetzt geplant, nicht zu stande kommt.
> denn dann würden diejenigen vielleicht, die jetzt beginnen sich zu wehren und veränderungen herbeiführen wollen, mehr werden.
> 
> antonio


UND dann auch:
Einen richtigen, starken und einheitlichen Bundesverband für Angler hinkriegen, bei der Ziele klar formuliert werden, eine vernünftige Satzung verabschiedet (gibts ja schon aus Anglerkreisen, nein, AB hat nix mit zu tun, wurde trotzdem ignoriert: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/ ), ein ordentlicher Haushalt vorgelegt, vernünftiges Personal, etc....


----------



## antonio (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> UND dann auch:
> Einen richtigen, starken und einheitlichen Bundesverband für Angler hinkriegen, bei der Ziele klar formuliert werden, eine vernünftige Satzung verabschiedet (gibts ja schon aus Anglerkreisen, nein, AB hat nix mit zu tun, wurde trotzdem ignoriert: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/ ), ein ordentlicher Haushalt vorgelegt, vernünftiges Personal, etc....
> 
> sehe ich als vorraussetzung




antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Thema ja nix mehr schreiben, aber ich sehe nur einen einzigen Hoffnungsschimmer um die Fusion zu verhindern: den Maya Kalender! :q

Spaß beiseite. So blind wie die alle sind, wird die Fusion vollzogen und die deutsche Anglerschaft rennt in ihr verderben. Ohne wenn und aber!

Was ich im übrigen nicht verstehe, ist das Lob hier an den LV S-H. Was machen die denn? Nix. Eine HV am 21.12 wo sie sich absichern werden, im Namen ihrer Mitglieder zu stimmen. Da auch das alles Ja-Sager sind, wird es da vermutlich keine Probleme geben. Ich glaube kaum, dass dort die Zahlen, Fragen, Warnungen der Juristen und Probleme so ausführlich aufbereitet und vorgetragen werden, dass alle dort Anwesenden die Risiken und Probleme verstehen. Sollen die das überhaupt verstehen? Die werden alle "Ja" sagen, ein Bier trinken und ab nach Hause... Der LV SH versucht in meinen Augen alle zu blenden und dann das Ding durchzuziehen. Doof sind die auf jeden Fall nicht. Das war vermutlich alles schon vor dem 17.11 geplant und hat mit der "Live Schaltung" aus Berlin begonnen. Das ist die Strategie und gut. Wenn die wirklich etwas ändern wollten, wären die Themen am 21.12 andere. Nämlich z.B. "wie ist diese Fusion noch zu verhindern?"! Dann dürfte man die hier auch mal loben, aber auch nur dann! 

Die Vereine in SH haben nach meinen Informationen doch noch immer nicht alle Unterlagen vollständig vorliegen...Ist das denn ein neuer Weg des LV SH? Nein!

Mal ehrlich, die ziehen alle beim VDSF und DAV das Ding durch. Das werden wir nicht verhindern können. Und eventuell werden wir ja sogar irgendwann mal die wahren Gründe für diese Fusion erfahren...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was ich im übrigen nicht verstehe, ist das Lob hier an den LV S-H. Was machen die denn? Nix. Eine HV am 21.12 wo sie sich absichern werden, im Namen ihrer Mitglieder zu stimmen..........



Jein. Das Lob gilt nicht unbedingt den Inhalten, sondern der Tatsache, dass überhaupt Stellung bezogen wird. 

Wenn solche Stellungnahmen zu dünn oder durchsichtig sind, wird der Anler das schon merken.

Wichtig ist, dass kommuniziert wird. Denn nur durch Kommunikation kann es einen objektiven Meinungsbildungsprozess geben. Und so werden die Funktionäre direkt mit der Meinung der zahlenden Mitglieder konfrontiert. Und wenn die Funktionärsseite es nicht schafft, im Rahmen dieser Kommunikation zu überzeugen, dann können die Mitglieder das bei den nächsten Wahlen berücksichtigen.

Ich erwarte jedenfalls nicht, dass hier eine spontane Wandlung von Saulus zu Paulus entsteht.

Letztlich wird das ohne den Druck der Basis nicht geschehen. Wenn diese Basis das Kommunikationsangebot nun nicht annimmt, sich keine eigene Meinung bildet und alle weiter so verfahren lässt, wie es in der Vergangenheit war, ja dann bitte, hat die Basis es nicht besser verdient.

Schweigen ist Zustimmung.


----------



## smithie (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ... objektiven Meinungsbildungsprozess ...


Das Wortspiel finde ich gut, auch wenn es eine objektive Meinung nie geben wird 

@SH: Es kann doch jeder am 21.12. in der HV (unbequeme) Fragen stellen. Zumindest die live-Reaktion darauf wäre interessant.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Zumindest die live-Reaktion darauf wäre interessant.



Das wurde doch schon im S-H Forum sinngemäß erläutert:

Der Angler hat nicht zu Fragen,nicht zu Denken, der Angler braucht keine Antworten ..... der "gute" Angler zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er dem LV sein Vertrauen gibt und weiss, dass der LV alles Gute für ihn macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Defätist ;-)))))


----------



## smithie (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch aus dem Handbuch für die gute Ehefrau abgeschrieben


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ich möchte ja noch einmal etwas zu meinem pesönlichem Lieblingsthema LV SH schreiben...

Da fehlt doch im Forum plötzlich der letzte Beitrag vom "Insel Michi" wo er noch einmal nach den (sinnvollen) Gründen für einen (diesen neuen geplanten) Bundesverband gefragt hat...

Ob der Beitrag von Moderatoren gelöscht wurde?

Finde ich interessant. Aber ich habe dem Insel Michi über einen Kumpel (bin ja selber dort nicht mehr registriert) per PN nachfragen lassen, ob er den Beitrag eventuell selbst gelöscht hat (was ich nicht glaube). Schau'n mer mal...


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

aber nochmal ernsthaft:

Wieso kommt es eigentlich, dass NRW und NDS und ggf. andere keine geschlossene Opposition und fundierte Gegenanträge stellen - sondern einfach das Heft des Handels den "Anderen" überlassen ?


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber nochmal ernsthaft:
> 
> Wieso kommt es eigentlich, dass NRW und NDS und ggf. andere keine geschlossene Opposition und fundierte Gegenanträge stellen - sondern einfach das Heft des Handels den "Anderen" überlassen ?



Ja, das ist tatsächlich eine gute Frage und daher habe ich meine eigene vorsichtig skeptische Meinung zu diesen beiden Verbänden. Und das nicht erst seit gestern, sondern schon seit den Veröffentlichungen zur Fusion von NDS auf ihrer Webseite. Diese ist in jedem Fall zu begrüßen, aber der zweite Schritt fehlt mir da.
Sie sind gegen die Fusion und können das mehr oder weniger gut begründen. Angesichts dessen, dass sie nicht offensiv für einen anderen Weg werben und angesichts dessen, dass sie im November nach Aussage der anderen Delegierten sich auch nicht an der Diskussion beteiligt  haben, sehe ich keine Ansätze, um ihnen die positive Grundhaltung zu uns Anglern zu unterstellen, wie viele andere es hier tun und die beiden LV in den Himmel loben. Nur weil sie gegen eine schlecht gemachte Fusion gestimmt haben, müssen sie nicht zwangsläufig die Zukunft von uns Anglern gestalten wollen oder können.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

NDS will, das geht deutlich aus dem Interview mit uns hervor.
Beim Rheinischen bin ich nach heutigen Stand auch eher skeptisch..


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja, das ist tatsächlich eine gute Frage und daher habe ich meine eigene vorsichtig skeptische Meinung zu diesen beiden Verbänden. Und das nicht erst seit gestern, sondern schon seit den Veröffentlichungen zur Fusion von NDS auf ihrer Webseite. Diese ist in jedem Fall zu begrüßen, aber der zweite Schritt fehlt mir da.
> Sie sind gegen die Fusion und können das mehr oder weniger gut begründen. Angesichts dessen, dass sie nicht offensiv für einen anderen Weg werben und angesichts dessen, dass sie im November nach Aussage der anderen Delegierten sich auch nicht an der Diskussion beteiligt  haben, sehe ich keine Ansätze, um ihnen die positive Grundhaltung zu uns Anglern zu unterstellen, wie viele andere es hier tun und die beiden LV in den Himmel loben. Nur weil sie gegen eine schlecht gemachte Fusion gestimmt haben, müssen sie nicht zwangsläufig die Zukunft von uns Anglern gestalten wollen oder können.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Man kann nicht den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten machen.
Zunächst gilt es doch, diese Fusion zu verhindern. Erst dann kann man etwas Neues auf die Beine stellen. Jetzt eine dritte Front aufzubauen (nach VDSF-Präsidium vs. Initiative pro DAFV) macht wenig Sinn. 

Ob Niedersachsen ein guter Verband ist, wird sich in der Zukunft zeigen. Solange sie offen kommunizieren und informieren, ist zumindest der Grundstock dafür gelegt. Denn so haben die Mitglieder die Möglichkeit, sich eine Meinung über das Wirken dieses Verbandes zu bilden. 

Ich glaube mehr kann man sich nach über 30 Jahren VDSF-Gehabe gar nicht erwarten. 
Da müssen erst in anderen VDSF-Landesverbänden verkrustete Strukturen aufbrechen.

Was den Rheinischen Verband angeht, soist da tatsächlich erst mal nur festzustellen, dass er gegen die Fusion gestimmt hat. Solange dieser Verband nicht öffentlich seine Motive und Gründe erklärt, ist er keinen Deut besser, als die Fusionsbefürworter.
Aber das kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Man kann nicht den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten machen.



Aber gleichzeitig ! Man könnte doch am 15.02. ein Gegenvorstand zur Wahl stellen und hier über die ganz klare zukünftige Linie des VdsF abstimmen lassen.

Die Mär von der Alternativlosigkeit der jetztigen Fusionsbefürworter (ohne wenn und aber) wäre vom Tisch und der Argumentation-Jünger  -> lieber eine schlechte Fusion als keine - könnte eine Alternative aufgezeigt werden.

Das wäre dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine Richtungswahl!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten machen.
> Zunächst gilt es doch, diese Fusion zu verhindern. Erst dann kann man etwas Neues auf die Beine stellen. (...)
> 
> Was den Rheinischen Verband angeht, soist da tatsächlich erst mal nur festzustellen, dass er gegen die Fusion gestimmt hat. Solange dieser Verband nicht öffentlich seine Motive und Gründe erklärt, ist er keinen Deut besser, als die Fusionsbefürworter.
> Aber das kann ja noch werden.


 
Ich finde, dass Du Dir hier ein wenig widersprichst... Denn der Rheinische verband will anscheinend erst einmal diese Fusion verhindern, dann (hoffentlich) handeln. Man sollte denen Zeit geben. Eventuell haben die ja einen Plan B, sollte es zu der Fusion kommen und einen Plan A, sollte die Fusion verhindern werden. Im Vorfeld muss ich mir keinen Kopf machen, es sei denn - und das vermisse ich bei allen an der Fusion beteiligten - man möchte konstruktive Gepräche mit den anderen Parteien führen und diese mit ins Boot nehmen, also von der eigenen Meinung überzeugen. Das macht aber irgendwie keiner. Die einen sagen aus Überzeugung "Nein" und schweigen, die anderen wollen die Fusion mit allen Mitteln und schweigen auch. Niemand sucht den Dialog oder versucht aufzuklären. Was sind denn das alles für Leute die wir irgendwann mal über tausende Umwege gewählt haben und die alle die gesamte Verantwortung für unser Hobby tragen? Wie ich schon mal erwähnte, bekommen die keine Kohle mehr von mir, aber trotzdem - auch wenn ich dann irgendwann nicht mehr organisiert bin, kann es ja Einschränkungen und Auflagen für mein Hobby geben. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich immer noch mal zu diesem Thema mitlese...Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich das verhindern soll, dass alles den Bach runtergeht! Ich bin nicht geboren, um die Welt zu retten . Naja, und nach DK sind es knapp 120 Km...Geht wohl noch einmal die Woche!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Aber gleichzeitig ! Man könnte doch am 15.02. ein Gegenvorstand zur Wahl stellen und hier über die ganz klare zukünftige Linie des VdsF abstimmen lassen.



Könnte man, da aber bislang nur knapp über 25% der VDSF-Delegierten sich als vernünftig erwiesen haben, wird es da wohl zu keiner Mehrheit kommen.

Warten wir doch erstmal in Ruhe ab, bis die Dokumente da und öffentlich sind, auf welcher Grundlage denn nun was genau eigentlich abgestimmt werden soll und wo die Unterschiede zur vorherigen, klar demokratischen Entscheidung gegen die (Kon)Fusion sein sollen..

Welche man ja wohl den bisherigen mehr als 25% Vernünftiger vorlegen sollte, um sie zum umkippen zu bringen....

Man wird ja wohl kaum so blöde sein, das Gleiche nochmal genauso auf gleicher Grundlage abstimmen zu lassen....

Oder???

;-))))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Könnte man, da aber bislang nur knapp über 25% der VDSF-Delegierten sich als vernünftig erwiesen haben, wird es da wohl zu keiner Mehrheit kommen.


 
Das meine ich. Niemand der Fusionsverweigerer tut etwas, um noch mehr von den Folgen und Risiken (Kon-) Fusion zu überzeugen. Ebenso wenig wird sich an der Abstimmungsgrundlage etwas geändert haben. Müsste da nicht das gleiche Ergebnis wie am 17.11 rauskommen??? Oder hofft der VDSF auf die 3 "Fehler"? Haben die Nachhilfe bekommen, wie und wo ich das Kreuz machen soll? Oder es gibt neue Stimmzettel. Nur noch ein Kreuz für "Ja"...


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Könnte man, da aber bislang nur knapp über 25% der VDSF-Delegierten sich  als vernünftig erwiesen haben, wird es da wohl zu keiner Mehrheit  kommen.



Und da würde ich nicht sicher sein - ein Hauptargument ist immer wieder das hier die "Lämmer" einfach dem Aktionismus folgen - wohlwissend das das nicht jut für sie ist - aber leider keine Alternative zur Auswahl steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Nochmal:
Auch ich muss schlicht warten, bis die Unterlagen da sind, dann erst kann man ja diskutieren, was Sache ist..

Die Alternative ist einfach:
Gegen die Fusion stimmen...

Da ist zuerstmal Grundvoraussetzung für alles folgende...

Solange das Präsidium versucht, eine gewünschte Verbandsausschusssitzung vor der MV zu verhindern, weil das wohl in deren Augen nicht notwendig sei, wird sicher niemand da weitere Vorlagen machen oder zur Abstimmung stellen wollen..

Der Mehrheit der LV scheints ja so recht zu sein..........

Den Anglern auch, die ja weiterhin brav bezahlen..

Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn sich da einige LV dann wohl innerlich schon von diesem VDSF verabschiedet haben??


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

So ganz verstehe ich Deine Zielrichtung nicht.

Welche "Gegenanträge" hätten die denn stellen können? Sie hatten vorab auf ihrer Homepage informiert, haben am 16.11. im Verbandsausschuss alles gesagt, was zu sagen war, und damit deutlich mehr Unterstützung einer Fusionsablehnung gefunden (s. Probeabstimmung) und haben am 17.11. für eine demokratische und legitime Entscheidung gesorgt.
Sie haben nicht beantragt, dass die Verantwortlichen für die Fehler, die das Scheitern verursacht haben, die Konsequenz ziehen, geschlossen von allen Ämtern zurück zu treten. Und sie haben auch nicht beantragt, dass diese Verantwortlichen ihre vorherigen Fehler beseitigen und einen korrigierten Neuanfang starten.
Das eine wäre eine Frage der Ehre und des Pflichgefühls gewesen, das andere selbstverständlich für verantwortungsbewusste denk- und handlungsfähige Führungspersönlichkeiten.

OK, sie haben nicht aus der Geschichte gelernt, dass macht- und postengeile Antidemokraten mit niederen Beweggründen auch vor niederen Wegen nicht zurückschrecken. Aber jetzt haben sie ja bis zum 15.02. Zeit genug zu überlegen, wie sie dann vorgehen werden.
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass nicht nur NDS sondern vermutlich eine Vielzahl von Landesverbandspräsidien jetzt erstmal darüber befinden, was für ihren eigenen Landesverband der richtige und sinnvolle Weg ist, werden alle Entscheidungen über das weitere Vorgehen genau vom Ergebnis dieses Nachdenkprozesses abhängig sein.

De Facto aber hat das Ergebnis des 17.11. ganz klar die Position aller Landesverbände in ihrem jeweiligen Gebiet gestärkt (OK, außer vielleicht in Bayern, weil die mit einer bereits ausgesprochenen Kündigung und gleichzeitig einem designierten Vizepräsidenten des neuen Verbandes nach innen hin vermutlich ziemlich dumm da stehen, und auch in Meck-Pomm nicht) und gleichzeitig beiden derzeit noch bestehenden Bundesverbänden die letzten Reste ihrer Sinnhaftigkeit genommen.

Bundesweit fangen Angler und Vereinsfunktionäre an, darüber nachzudenken, ob ihre Verbandsabgaben nicht sinnvoller woanders eingesetzt werden können.
Wie lange brauchen LV-Präsidien noch, um dahinter zu steigen, dass auch sie selbst ihre Landesinteressen bei bundes- und EU-rechtlichen Fragen in Berlin und Brüssel vertreten könnten, statt einen Bundesverband dafür zu bezahlen, der nicht nur nichts erreicht hat, sondern auch noch die Gelder lieber auf der Grünen Woche verplempert und ansonsten ein Beispiel nach dem anderen dafür liefert, was man alles im Sinne der Angler nicht tun sollte und jetzt auch noch von Fachleuten (Wirtschaftsprüfern) schriftlich seine Misswirtschaft bescheinigt bekommen hat?
Wann werden die ersten Landespräsidien auf die Idee kommen, dass ihr EU-Abgeordneter mit seinen Anliegen weitaus besser rüber kommt, wenn er vom EU-Abgeordneten aus einem ganz anderen Bundesland aufgrund der Initiative des dortigen LV unterstützt wird?

Warum soll man also jetzt per Gegenantrag oder Gegenkandidaten so tun, als würde dieser fusionierte Verband, so er denn doch noch kommen sollte, irgendeine wichtige Rolle spielen?

Eine *gemeinsame* Vertretung für die (organisierten) Angler wird er doch ohnehin nicht sein.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Warum soll man also jetzt per Gegenantrag oder Gegenkandidaten so tun, als würde dieser fusionierte Verband, so er denn doch noch kommen sollte, irgendeine wichtige Rolle spielen?



Nicht "man" sollte so tun, sondern die Reformer könnten hier ein Zeichen setzen und die Blamage vom November aufgreifen.

Wenn allerdings nur eine Zerschlagung der VdSF die Lösung sein sollte - dann solle es halt so sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Mal der Reihe nach.

Jetzt steht erstmal der ereneute Versuch an, diese Fusion irgendwie hinzufummeln. Das zu verhindern hat oberste Priorität. Da nutzt es nix, gleichzeitig in die Diskussion um Alternativen zu steigen, denn hier muss innerhalb und bei den Landesverbänden untereinander Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden. 
Niedersachsen macht das mit Veröffentlichungen und Stellungnahmen. 

Auch innerhalb der Landesverbände kann man nicht so einfach auf einen anderen Zug aufspringen. Denn auch hierzu müssen die Mitglieder befragt werden. Wenn wir demokratische Verhältnisse wollen, dann dürfen die auch dann nicht außer Kraft gesetzt werden, wenn es uns grade in den Kram passt. 

Um aber nun eine Alternative ins Leben zu rufen, sind erstmal Sondierungsgespräche von Nöten. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, wenn ein Verband eine Mitgliederversammlung abhält um eine Alternative auszuarbeiten, ohne zu wissen, ob nicht bei anderen Verbänden eine grundsätzliche Bereitschaft dazu vorhanden ist. 

Was auch immer nach dieser Fusionsposse kommt, das darf nicht so hemdsärmelig und dilettantisch vorangetrieben werden, wie bisher. 

Was viel wichtiger ist, und was jetzt im Moment schon angesagt ist, ist der Druck auf den Vereinen über die Insanzen, für eine sichere und ordentliche Zukunft zu sorgen. 
Denn bis das oben angekommen ist, dauert es seine Zeit. 
Genau jetzt, in den kommenden Monaten, stehen bei fast allen Vereinen die Jahreshauptversammlungen an. 
Da müssen Forderungen auf den Tisch und da müssen die Vereinsvertreter mit klaren Aufgaben in die Kreis undLandesverbände geschickt werden.

Jetzt ist weniger die Zeit für Funktionäre, hinsichtlich zukünftiger Alternativen aktiv zu werden, als vielmehr die der Basis.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

so sehr ich deine Meinung schätze, so habe hier doch einer Andere.

Genauso unsinnig wie ein JA für eine Fusion ohne klare Inhalte - finde ich ein Nein ohne Inhalte und Akzente auch falsch. 

Besonders wenn man NEIN sagt und als Begründung die Ziel- und Inhaltslosigkeit des Konzeptes ins Felde führt.

Aber ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## antonio (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten machen.
> Zunächst gilt es doch, diese Fusion zu verhindern. Erst dann kann man etwas Neues auf die Beine stellen. ...



Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Angesichts der Probeabstimmung, wo die Fusionsgegener noch viel stärker waren, als in der richtigen Abstimmung, haben es zwar die Fusionsbefürworter geschafft, durch welche Argumente auch immer, Fusionsgegner auf ihre Seite zu ziehen und damit fast die erforderllichen 75% erreicht. NDS hat aber, wie ich es verstehe, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (eventuell auch aus rein persönlichen Gründen) nur dagegen gestimmt, ohne offensiv für ihren Standpunkt zu werben. Das finde ich etwas leichtsinnig, wenn man gute Argumente gegen die Fusion vorbringen kann. Nur "Nein" zu sagen reicht da nicht aus. Da nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel in Ihrem Engagement.  



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das meine ich. Niemand der Fusionsverweigerer tut etwas, um noch mehr von den Folgen und Risiken (Kon-) Fusion zu überzeugen. Ebenso wenig wird sich an der Abstimmungsgrundlage etwas geändert haben. ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Das kann zur Folge haben, dass die Fusion doch irgendwie durchkommt, ohne dass die guten Argumente diese zu verschieben und es neu anzupacken mit klaren Leitlinien, besserer Informationspolitik und demokratischer Mitnahme der Basis gehört werden. Mag sein dass NDS dann austritt, aber der Einheit der organisierten Angler unter positiven Vorzeichen ist damit kein Stück geholfen. Noch katastrophaler wären ander möglichen Szenarien, die hier diskutiert werden. Egal ob die Gegner dann gar nicht nach Berlin fahren, oder aber hinzufahren um dann dafür zu stimmen und gleichzeitg auszutreten. Was bitte soll das denn.
Wenn man gute Argumente gegen die geplante Fusion auf seiner Seite weiß, sollte man diese ganz offensiv vertreten, dafür kämpfen und dafür werben. Das gilt nicht nur für NDS sondern für alle Beteiligten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> über die zukünftige linie wurde doch abgestimmt, die Satzung steht doch.also bleibt doch erst mal nur die möglichkeit der "fusion" nicht zuzustimmen, damit die Satzung nicht wirksam wird.



Und? 

Wieso am 15.02 nicht unter TOP 6 die Richtigen (bloß die kommen nicht aus ihren Löchern) wählen.

Nachfolgende Tagesordnungspunkte kippen und einen Neuanfang wagen.

Zugegeben ...vielleicht blauäugig.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@Wegberger: Klingt auf den ersten Blick logisch, wie Du es schreibst, aber nur, wenn man von der Prämisse ausgeht, dass eine Alternative geschaffen werden kann.

Genau das ist jetzt aber das Dilemma. Es gibt nicht nur eine, sondern zuviele Alternativen.
Die Zerschlagung des VdSF ist natürlich auch eine, aber letztlich genauso "perspektivlos".
Deshalb sage ich ja auch, dass jetzt erstmal jeder LV die für ihn und seine Leute sinnvolle Ausrichtung überlegen muss.
Für einige LV wird die Alternative sein, erstmal ohne einen Bundesverband die eigene Arbeit zu machen.
Für andere wird es das Ziel sein, weiter rumzumauscheln und sich der Illusion hinzugeben, der/die Bundesverband/ände würden irgendwas zu Gunsten der LV auf die Reihe kriegen.

Aber eine Alternative auf Basis der alten Strukturen, dafür aber mit neuen Köpfen geht erst, wenn es diese Köpfe auch gibt. Und wenn es sie gäbe, würden die sich an den alten Betonköppen genauso die Zähne ausbeißen wie diese an den derzeitigen "Abtrünnigen".


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@Honeyball

Und da bin ich fest von überzeugt, wenn hier einer aus dem Dickicht hervorspringen würde und ggf. von NDS und NRW unterstützt würde - 

dann wären die 50%+ sehr schnell sicher 

sofern natürlich ein Konzept und eine Zukunftsvision die LV abholen würde.

Zur Zeit ist diese Fusion "fast" gestorben .... mit einer handfesten Alternative wären alle Sargnägel eingeschlagen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Angesichts der Probeabstimmung, wo die Fusionsgegener noch viel stärker waren, als in der richtigen Abstimmung, haben es zwar die Fusionsbefürworter geschafft, durch welche Argumente auch immer, Fusionsgegner auf ihre Seite zu ziehen und damit fast die erforderllichen 75% erreicht. NDS hat aber, wie ich es verstehe, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (eventuell auch aus rein persönlichen Gründen) nur dagegen gestimmt, ohne offensiv für ihren Standpunkt zu werben. Das finde ich etwas leichtsinnig, wenn man gute Argumente gegen die Fusion vorbringen kann. Nur "Nein" zu sagen reicht da nicht aus. Da nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel in Ihrem Engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So wie ich Herrn W. Klasing verstanden habe, hat man sehr wohl seinen Standpunkt auf vielen VDSF - Versammlungen der Delegierten kundgetan.

Am 17.11.12 ging es aber nicht um einen Meinungsaustausch vor Gästen sondern um eine Abstimmung.
Auch da kann ich die Verweigerung zur Diskussion bzw. zum Darlegen von Gründen gegen die Fusion vollkommen nachvollziehen.


Desweiteren verweise ich mal auf diverse Berichte von Vereinen und Landesverbänden hin, wie auf den Versammlungen verfahren wurde.
Mobbing, Diffamierungen und Beleidigungen!


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Du unterschätzt die Härte der Bandagen, mit denen die Fraktion der Macht- und Postengeilen zu kämpfen bereit ist.

Das tut sich keiner freiwillig jetzt schon an, wenn es doch weitaus einfacher und realistischer ist, diese "Gegner" erneut bloß zu stellen und die einfache Alternative in einem sofortigen Austritt besteht und durchaus lukrativ erscheint.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@Sharpo. Man muss ja kaum zwischen den Zeilen lesen, um zu erkennen, dass der Vorwurf gegen NDS vom Kern her darin liegt, sich nicht zur öffentlichen Zerfleischung zur Verfügung gestellt zu haben.:m


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> @Honeyball
> 
> Und da bin ich fest von überzeugt, wenn hier einer aus dem Dickicht hervorspringen würde und ggf. von NDS und NRW unterstützt würde -
> 
> ...



Hallo Wegberger, nur mal zur Information NRW heißt Nord Rhein Westfalen, das bedeutet, dass das Rheinland nur ein Teil des Ganzen ist somit auch der dort ansässige Verband. In NRW gibt es 3 Landesverbände.

Natürlich brennt die Zeit und die Letzte Ausfahrt vor dem Chaos in der Angelfischerei ist Ende März. 

Danach wird es zu einer Zergliederung kommen, diesen Umstand kann niemand bestreiten. 
Was allerdings abzuwarten ist, ist die Frage ob nun wirklich die besagten Verbände austreten werden wir sehen wenn wir den 01.04.2013 schreiben. 
Meiner Meinung nach, wird dies nicht geschehen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Oh, ich glaube der DAV ist auch in NRW vertreten und dann gibt es noch den NRW - Fischereiverband.

http://www.agsb-nrw.de/

Im Grunde somit 5 Verbände!

Der NRW Verband ist ein zusammenschluss von 2 oder 3 Landesverbänden.   |supergri

Selbst im Bundesland herscht keine Einigkeit.

Aber wir müssen ja mit einer Stimme sprechen.


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Sharpo. Man muss ja kaum zwischen den Zeilen lesen, um zu erkennen, dass der Vorwurf gegen NDS vom Kern her darin liegt, sich nicht zur öffentlichen Zerfleischung zur Verfügung gestellt zu haben.:m



Glaubst Du was Du hier schreibst. Denkst Du wirklich dass dies mein Beweggrund ist? 
Ich dachte meine Argumente, warum ich es wichtig finde, dass offensiv gegen den derzeitigen Weg der Fusion vorgangen und Mehrheiten gesucht werden und darum sachlich gestritten werden sollte, statt nur mit "nein zu stimmen wäre klar raus gekommen. Und das es die Befürworter geschafft haben ihren Stimmenanteil nach der Probeabstimmung deutlich zu erhöhen spricht ja wohl Bände. Mag sein, dass da mit harten Bandagen und vielleicht auch mit unsauberen Mitteln gekämpft worden ist, aber zum Zeitpunkt der Probeabstimmung hätten die Gegener geschlossen zusammen stehen können, wenn sie sich in der Sache einig gewesen wären und persönliche Vorbehalte beiseite geschoben hätten. Das waren sie wohl nicht und so konnnten die Befürworter das Heft in die Hand bekommen. Ob es dabei unsauber hergegangen ist, vermag ich dabei in keinster Weise zu beurteilen. Einige Hinweise darauf gibt es zwar, aber wir beide waren nicht wirklich dabei. 
Zwischen diesen Zeilen kann ich bei mir übrigens nur weiße Linien sehen#d.

verwunderte Grüße

Tomasz


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oh, ich glaube der DAV ist auch in NRW vertreten und dann gibt es noch den NRW - Fischereiverband.
> 
> http://www.agsb-nrw.de/
> 
> ...



Ja genau die Organisation ist in NRW so, es gibt Westfalen und Lippe für das Münsterland bis zur Lippe, Westfalen - Lippe für Ostwestfalen, dazu den Verband im Rheinland.
Natürlich hat der DAV auch Landesverbände gegründet, der Erfolg ist nicht wirklich groß - ähnlich sieht es auch für die VDSF Verbände im Osten der Republik aus.
Warum haben wir in NRW 3 Landesverbände des VDSF - die gemeinsam einem gemeinsamen Landesverband angehören?
Weil NRW soviel Einwohner und Fläche hat wie die Niederlande, oder soviel Einwohner hat, wie die ehemalige DDR bei der Wiedervereinigung - somit dem ursprünglichen DAV Gebiet.

Es ist einfach nicht richtig das sich die 3 Verbände bekriegen in NRW. 

Aber das will ja keiner hören, sondern die Wahrheit wird sich so hingestellt, dass diese ins Weltbild passt.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ja genau die Organisation ist in NRW so, es gibt Westfalen und Lippe für das Münsterland bis zur Lippe, Westfalen - Lippe für Ostwestfalen, dazu den Verband im Rheinland.
> Natürlich hat der DAV auch Landesverbände gegründet, der Erfolg ist nicht wirklich groß - ähnlich sieht es auch für die VDSF Verbände im Osten der Republik aus.
> Warum haben wir in NRW 3 Landesverbände des VDSF - die gemeinsam einem gemeinsamen Landesverband angehören?
> Weil NRW soviel Einwohner und Fläche hat wie die Niederlande, oder soviel Einwohner hat, wie die ehemalige DDR bei der Wiedervereinigung - somit dem ursprünglichen DAV Gebiet.
> ...



Von bekriegen war keine Rede.

Ich versteh nicht wie Du solche Dinge in meiner Aussage hineininterpretieren kannst.

Aber, ich kann Dir sagen....untereinander ist man sich dennoch nicht ganz grün.

Und der Rheinische Verband soll ja auch gerade eine grosse Dissens mit Westfalen und Lippe haben.  

Aber Bekriegen kommt von Krieg und denn sehe ich in NRW nicht.

Und ob der DAV Landesverband in NRW unbedeutend ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. 
Alle Vereine haben das gleiche Mitspracherecht in NRW.

Ist aber auch OffTopic.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Von bekriegen war keine Rede.
> 
> Ich versteh nicht wie Du solche Dinge in meiner Aussage hineininterpretieren kannst.
> 
> ...



Stimmt wir Westfalen sind uns mit den Rheinländern nicht ganz grün. 
Aber da geht es mehr darum das wir in deren Augen Landeier sind und die aus dem Rheinland Sprücheklopfer. 
Trotzdem sind gemeinsam ein NRW und auch ein NRW Verband.

Ich habe nur gesagt das der DAV ungefähr so bedeutend in NRW ist wie z.B. der VDSF in Brandenburg oder Sachsen. Ist erstaunlich was du schreibst - denn so weit ich informiert bin ist das Fakt.

Na ja mir egal, aber ich lass nichts auf mein NRW kommen Lach


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Glaubst Du was Du hier schreibst. Denkst Du wirklich dass dies mein Beweggrund ist?
> Ich dachte meine Argumente, warum ich es wichtig finde, dass offensiv gegen den derzeitigen Weg der Fusion vorgangen und Mehrheiten gesucht werden und darum sachlich gestritten werden sollte, statt nur mit "nein zu stimmen wäre klar raus gekommen. Und das es die Befürworter geschafft haben ihren Stimmenanteil nach der Probeabstimmung deutlich zu erhöhen spricht ja wohl Bände. Mag sein, dass da mit harten Bandagen und vielleicht auch mit unsauberen Mitteln gekämpft worden ist, aber zum Zeitpunkt der Probeabstimmung hätten die Gegener geschlossen zusammen stehen können, wenn sie sich in der Sache einig gewesen wären und persönliche Vorbehalte beiseite geschoben hätten. Das waren sie wohl nicht und so konnnten die Befürworter das Heft in die Hand bekommen. Ob es dabei unsauber hergegangen ist, vermag ich dabei in keinster Weise zu beurteilen. Einige Hinweise darauf gibt es zwar, aber wir beide waren nicht wirklich dabei.
> Zwischen diesen Zeilen kann ich bei mir übrigens nur weiße Linien sehen#d.
> 
> ...




Nee, Tomasz, das hab ich nun gar nicht gemeint!!!

Ich meinte das, was nach dem 17.11. so an offiziellen Stellungnahmen veröffentlicht worden ist. Zu einem Teil wurde da ja massiv Kritik an der Tatsache geübt, dass diejenigen, die am 17.11. dagegen gestimmt haben, sich kurz vorher auf keine weitere Diskussion mehr eingelassen haben.

Also in keinster Weise auf Dich oder so bezogen!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Stimmt wir Westfalen sind uns mit den Rheinländern nicht ganz grün.
> Aber da geht es mehr darum das wir in deren Augen Landeier sind und die aus dem Rheinland Sprücheklopfer.
> Trotzdem sind gemeinsam ein NRW und auch ein NRW Verband.
> 
> ...





Der Angler und Gewässerschutzbund ist ein Landesverband in NRW und Mitglied im DAv.
Er ist NICHT der DAV. Somit stimmt Dein vergleich mit dem VDSF in xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx nicht.

Und nun Guten Tag. Ich gebs bei Dir auf. Sinnlos.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und nun Guten Tag. Ich gebs bei Dir auf. Sinnlos.



Ist klar, wenn die Argumente fehlen. Dieser genannte "Verband" ist dann aber sehr wichtig.
Habe bislang von diesem Verband noch nichts gehört.

Grundsätzlich machst du immer wieder eine Baustelle auf, um zu beweisen dass die Meinung der Gegner einer Fusion richtig ist, auch wenn die Argumente fadenscheinig sind. 

Sorry aber nur ca. 20 % der organisierten  Anglervertreter haben gegen ein Fusion gestimmt. 

Da frage ich mich, mit welchen Anglern wollen diese den neuen Verband gründen der uns mit einer Stimme sprechen lässt?

Ich glaube das dieser Kurs, den die Gegner vertreten, eine Fahrt mit Vollgas auf eine Betonwand ist.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ist klar, wenn die Argumente fehlen. Dieser genannte "Verband" ist dann aber sehr wichtig.
> Habe bislang von diesem Verband noch nichts gehört.
> 
> Grundsätzlich machst du immer wieder eine Baustelle auf, um zu beweisen dass die Meinung der Gegner einer Fusion richtig ist, auch wenn die Argumente fadenscheinig sind.
> ...



Ich habe nur Deine genannte Anzahl der Landesverbände in NRW korrigiert.

Es waren mehr als 25% im VDSF. Immer noch! 

Ich sags ja. Es ist Sinnlos bei Dir.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,
gelöscht


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur Deine genannte Anzahl der Landesverbände in NRW korrigiert.
> 
> Es waren mehr als 25%. Immer noch!
> 
> Ich sags ja. Es ist Sinnlos bei Dir.



Es waren mehr als 25 % des VDSF aber nicht so viele der organisierten  Angler (VDSF + DAV)
Beim VDSF haben genau 2 Stimmen gefehlt, also 1 % der Deligierten,  du willst die Wahrheit nicht wahrhaben. 

Du bist ein Opfer einer Kampagne, die uns als Angler nicht weiterbringt sondern schadet.

|wavey: zur Sicherheit falls ich jetzt gesperrt werde


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sags ja. Es ist Sinnlos bei Dir.



Deshalb habe ich es auch aufgegeben, mich in sinnlosen Diskussionen mit ihm zu verschleißen. Das verwässert nur die Diskussion.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Es waren mehr als 25 % des VDSF aber nicht so viele der organisierten  Angler (VDSF + DAV)
> Beim VDSF haben genau 2 Stimmen gefehlt, also 1 % der Deligierten,  du willst die Wahrheit nicht wahrhaben.
> 
> Du bist ein Opfer einer Kampagne, die uns als Angler nicht weiterbringt sondern schadet.
> ...



Beim DAV gab es nur eine Probeabstimmung.
Das gültige Ergebnis steht noch aus.

Ich warte immer noch auf die Beweise, dass uns diese Fusion nicht schadet.
(Da Du ja die Behauptung aufstellst, dass uns diese NICHT Fusion Schaden zufügt. Bitte ich um Beweise.) Seit dem 17.11.12 habeich keinen Schaden erlitten. Irgendwer anders?

Ich warte immer noch auf Antworten bezüglich Mitspracherecht in der EU und im Bund.


Und Du hast Null Ahnung!

Was uns Schaden zufügt, ist das Verhalten der Delegierten. Mobbing, Diffamierung, Beleidigungen, Aussetzen der demokratischen Prozesse und nicht informieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich dachte meine Argumente, warum ich es wichtig finde, dass offensiv gegen den derzeitigen Weg der Fusion vorgangen und Mehrheiten gesucht werden und darum sachlich gestritten werden sollte, statt nur mit "nein zu stimmen wäre klar raus gekommen. Und das es die Befürworter geschafft haben ihren Stimmenanteil nach der Probeabstimmung deutlich zu erhöhen spricht ja wohl Bände. Mag sein, dass da mit harten Bandagen und vielleicht auch mit unsauberen Mitteln gekämpft worden ist, aber zum Zeitpunkt der Probeabstimmung hätten die Gegener geschlossen zusammen stehen können, wenn sie sich in der Sache einig gewesen wären und persönliche Vorbehalte beiseite geschoben hätten. Das waren sie wohl nicht und so konnnten die Befürworter das Heft in die Hand bekommen. Ob es dabei unsauber hergegangen ist, vermag ich dabei in keinster Weise zu beurteilen. Einige Hinweise darauf gibt es zwar, aber wir beide waren nicht wirklich dabei.
> Zwischen diesen Zeilen kann ich bei mir übrigens nur weiße Linien sehen#d.
> 
> verwunderte Grüße
> ...




Tomasz,

es ist im Grunde ja richtig, was Du schreibst. Wir wissen aber beide, dass es in dem kurzen Zeitraum zwischen Probeabstimmung und der echten Abstimmung kaum genügend Zeit gab, jemanden mit sachlichen und inhaltlichen Argumenten umzustimmen. 
Wir wissen auch nicht, was die nachher "umgekippten" Stimmen dazu bewogen hat, bei der Probe gegen die Fusion zu stimmen. 

Wie auch immer, kann man nun bis zum Februar keine Alternative entwickeln, um diese Fusion noch auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen. Dazu müsste die Satzung geändert und der Verschmelzungsvertrag überarbeitet werden. Wie soll das auf demokratischem Weg bis Februar gelingen ?

Die Landesberbände haben zur Zeit genug damit zu tun, mit Ihren Mitgliedern das weitere Prozedere abzustimmen (siehe Schleswig Holstein) andere sind bemüht, alles dafür zu tun, die Fusion doch noch gelingen zu lassen.

Glaubst Du ernsthaft, da hat einer einen Kopf dafür, jetzt über Alternativen nachzudenken ?

Das hätte man schon bei der Entmachtung der 12er Komission machen müssen, spätestens da. 

Ist vergossene Milch, die kann man nicht mehr retten.

Unbestreitbar ist aber dass, wenn die Fusion zu Stande kommt - wenn auch nur mit einem Teil der Landesverbände - jegliche Chance auf einen einheitlichen Bundesverband dahin ist.

Sicher ist auch, dass die Landesverbände nach jahrelangem Hin- und Her sicher keinen Bock haben, sofort in neue Verhandlungen einzutreten. Zudem dazu ja innerhalb der Landesverbände erst mal ein Gesinnungswechsel erfolgen muss, zumindest bei den meisten. 

Vielleicht ist es wirklich von Nöten, den VDSF erst mal zu zerschlagen, um dann ohne Altlasten in ein oder zwei Jahren einen neuen, unvorbelasteten Anlauf zu nehmen. 

Jetzt ist es sowohl zu spät, als auch zu früh für Alternativen.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ich glaube, wir reden hier gerade aneinander völlig vorbei.

Tomasz hat mein Posting falsch verstanden.

Ralle 24 argumentiert an Tomasz Adresse zu Wegbergers Frage/Idee.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ralle 24 argumentiert an Tomasz Adresse zu Wegbergers Frage/Idee.




Ja echt ?

Dann hab ich Tomasz Intention nicht verstanden.

Hinsichtlich der Argumente gegen die Fusion findet sich auf der Seite der Niedersachsen doch genug Material. Und auch die Stellungnahmen sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.

Niedersachsen sagt also nicht einfach nur Nein, sondern auch warum sie das Nein vertreten. 

Austritte aus dem VDSF zum 31.12.2013 kann man auch als Vorsichtsmaßnahme zum Schutz der Mitglieder werten. Denn wenn die Fusion im Februar beschlossen wird, ist eine Beitragserhöhung wohl nicht zu vermeiden. Und wenn man dann erst kündigt, muss man noch ein weiteres Jahr noch viel höhere Beiträge zahlen. Für einen fusionierten Verband, dem man gar nicht angehören möchte. 

Finde ich vernünftig.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Warum hat der DAV eigentlich nicht vorab gültig Abstimmen lassen? (Nach der gescheiterten Abstimmung im VDSF, somit wäre doch schon mal ein Teil vom Tisch.)
Somit hätten diese einen gültigen Beschluss und der VDSf hätte nachziehen können.

Ach, ähm...der VDSF musste ja zuerst abstimmen.
Wieso eigentlich?


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nee, Tomasz, das hab ich nun gar nicht gemeint!!!
> 
> Ich meinte das, was nach dem 17.11. so an offiziellen Stellungnahmen veröffentlicht worden ist. Zu einem Teil wurde da ja massiv Kritik an der Tatsache geübt, dass diejenigen, die am 17.11. dagegen gestimmt haben, sich kurz vorher auf keine weitere Diskussion mehr eingelassen haben.
> 
> Also in keinster Weise auf Dich oder so bezogen!!!!



Jetzt hört doch auf, mich vollends zu verwirren|uhoh:.
Mit dem obigen Beitrag habe ich es jetzt richtig einordnen können und die Sache für mich verstanden. Alles gut#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch auf, mich vollends zu verwirren|uhoh:.






Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach, ähm...der VDSF musste ja zuerst abstimmen.
> Wieso eigentlich?


Ja, stimmt, wieso eigentlich???


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

wenn ich mich schwach entsinne, war das als Prozedere zum Ablauf so vorher festgelegt.
Nicht das ich jetzt auch noch verwirrt bin, naja 
"alte Männer "unter sich|wavey::q:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum hat der DAV eigentlich nicht vorab gültig Abstimmen lassen? (Nach der gescheiterten Abstimmung im VDSF, somit wäre doch schon mal ein Teil vom Tisch.)
> Somit hätten diese einen gültigen Beschluss und der VDSf hätte nachziehen können.
> 
> Ach, ähm...der VDSF musste ja zuerst abstimmen.
> Wieso eigentlich?




Weil der VDSF der Neue Verband ist, dem der DAV im Rahmen einer Verschmelzung beitritt, heißt vom DAFV übernommen wird. 
Der DAV wiederum kann nicht verbindlich beschließen, sich in einem Verband aufzulösen, den es noch gar nicht gibt. 

Aus taktischer Sicht wäre der DAV auch schön blöd, wenn er vor dem VDSF abstimmen würde. Die können sich jetzt bequem zurücklegen und warten. Hektisch werden die erst, falls der VDSF die Fusion durchbringen sollte.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich schwach entsinne, war das als Prozedere zum Ablauf so vorher festgelegt.
> Nicht das ich jetzt auch noch verwirrt bin, naja
> "alte Männer "unter sich|wavey::q:m



Ja, es war so vereinbart. 
Aber um Kosten zu sparen, um ein Zeichen zu setzen, um sich Arbeit zu ersparen hätte man nach dem Scheitern beim VDSF doch abstimmen können.
Warum diese Korinthen....

Aber ok. Ist eigentlich OffTopic.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

:q:q:q
Stell Dir nur mal vor, das, was vom VdSF noch übrig ist, erreicht am 15.02. die 75% und dann stimmen beim DAV am 09.03. plötzlich 25,1% dagegen....:q:q:q


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Dann hab ich Tomasz Intention nicht verstanden.
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Argumente gegen die Fusion findet sich auf der Seite der Niedersachsen doch genug Material. Und auch die Stellungnahmen sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
> 
> Niedersachsen sagt also nicht einfach nur Nein, sondern auch warum sie das Nein vertreten. ...



Dann hast Du mich im Grundsatz vielleicht doch richtig verstanden|kopfkrat? Wobei das Missverständnis mit Honey ausgeräumt werden konnte.

Ich stehe nach wie vor dazu:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Angesichts der  Probeabstimmung, wo die Fusionsgegener noch viel stärker waren, als in  der richtigen Abstimmung, haben es zwar die Fusionsbefürworter  geschafft, durch welche Argumente auch immer, Fusionsgegner auf ihre  Seite zu ziehen und damit fast die erforderllichen 75% erreicht. NDS hat  aber, wie ich es verstehe, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (eventuell  auch aus rein persönlichen Gründen) nur dagegen gestimmt, ohne offensiv  für ihren Standpunkt zu werben. Das finde ich etwas leichtsinnig, wenn  man gute Argumente gegen die Fusion vorbringen kann. Nur "Nein" zu sagen  reicht da nicht aus. Da nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel in Ihrem  Engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob das nun in der Zeitschiene möglich war oder nicht, sei dahin gestellt. Da gebe ich Dir Recht, "...dass es in dem kurzen Zeitraum zwischen Probeabstimmung und der echten  Abstimmung kaum genügend Zeit gab, jemanden mit sachlichen und  inhaltlichen Argumenten umzustimmen..."
Aber alleine der engagierte Versuch vor- dabei und hinterher fehlt mir, um davon überzeugt zu sein, dass NDS verstanden hat worum es geht und eine Alternative darstellen könnte. Das Feld überlassen oder räumen hilft nicht weiter. Das mag sehr ambitioniert klingen, aber ich hätte es mir gewünscht um klar zu verstehen, dass NDS da wirklich etwas bewegen will und nicht nur aus welchen tatsächlichen Gründen auch immer "Nein" gesagt hat. 
Den selben Anspruch stelle ich ja auch an die Befürworter, allen voran meinen LAVB. Ich kann mir angesichts ihrer Erfolge im Land Brandenburg beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die da gewollt Bockmist bauen. Sie sind aus welchen Gründen auch immer aber nicht in der Lage den eingeschlagenen Weg zu erklären, dafür zu werben und die Basis da mit zunehmen. Da ich die Arbeit des LAVB aber auf Landesebene für mich besser einschätzen kann als die von NDS, sehe ich derzeit bei NDS nicht die bessere Alternative. Wenn NDS da über ihren Tellerrand hinweg für ihre gut gemeinte Entscheidung besser gekämpft und argumentiert hätten, könnte ich das besser einschätzen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Den selben Anspruch stelle ich ja auch an die Befürworter, allen voran meinen LAVB. Ich kann mir angesichts ihrer Erfolge im Land Brandenburg beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die da gewollt Bockmist bauen


Ich sach nix und hoffe Du weisst das zu schätzen...........
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Stell Dir nur mal vor, das, was vom VdSF noch übrig ist, erreicht am 15.02. die 75% und dann stimmen beim DAV am 09.03. plötzlich 25,1% dagegen....:q:q:q



Diesen Gedanken hegte ich. 
Deswegen hätte der DAV vorab Nägel mit Köpfe machen können.

Beitreten hätten der DAV sowieso erst nach Eintragung im Vereinsregister können.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weil der VDSF der Neue Verband ist, dem der DAV im Rahmen einer Verschmelzung beitritt, heißt vom DAFV übernommen wird.
> Der DAV wiederum kann nicht verbindlich beschließen, sich in einem Verband aufzulösen, den es noch gar nicht gibt.
> 
> Aus taktischer Sicht wäre der DAV auch schön blöd, wenn er vor dem VDSF abstimmen würde. Die können sich jetzt bequem zurücklegen und warten. Hektisch werden die erst, falls der VDSF die Fusion durchbringen sollte.


 
Das vermute ich allerdings auch
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weil der VDSF der Neue Verband ist, dem der DAV im Rahmen einer Verschmelzung beitritt, heißt vom DAFV übernommen wird.
> Der DAV wiederum kann nicht verbindlich beschließen, sich in einem Verband aufzulösen, den es noch gar nicht gibt.
> 
> Aus taktischer Sicht wäre der DAV auch schön blöd, wenn er vor dem VDSF abstimmen würde. Die können sich jetzt bequem zurücklegen und warten. Hektisch werden die erst, falls der VDSF die Fusion durchbringen sollte.



So habe ich es auch verstanden und das klingt für mich in der Sache auch eigentlich ganz vernünftig. 
Ob das nun der beste Weg war, den man zur Fusion beschreiten konnte, sei dabei dahin gestellt. Das kann ich juristisch nicht beurteilen. Aber bei dem nun eingeschlagenen Weg, hat der DAV alles richtig gemacht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sach nix und hoffe Du weisst das zu schätzen...........
> :q:q:q:q



Mist#q, ich hatte Dich dabei total vergessen. 
Ist aber auch blöd, wenn Dein Lämpchen immer grau ist. Bei den anderen weiß man, ob die gerade online sind.

Danke für dein Verständnis, ich weis das zu schätzen

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So habe ich es auch verstanden und das klingt für mich in der Sache auch eigentlich ganz vernünftig.
> Ob das nun der beste Weg war, den man zur Fusion beschreiten konnte, sei dabei dahin gestellt. Das kann ich juristisch nicht beurteilen. Aber bei dem nun eingeschlagenen Weg, hat der DAV alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja, ist ja auch richtig.

Nur, der DAV kann dem DAFV erst nach deren Eintragung im Vereinsregister beitreten. Von daher wäre doch eine Abstimmung nach dem Bekannt werden des Scheiterns der  VDSF- Abstimmung möglich gewesen.

Oder nicht?


Bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Dem DAFV beitreten kann der DAV doch erst nach Eintragung ins Vereinsregister.



Verschmelzung durch Übernahme laut Umwandlungsgesetz bedeutet, dass mit Annahme des Verschmelzungsvertrages durch beide Seiten nach der Eintragung (was auch ohne Einsprüche und mögliche Klagen locker mal 6 Monate dauern kann) alle DAV-LV dann automatisch im neuen Verband sind, der durch Übernahme/Auflösung des DAV in den VDSF entstanden wäre.

Da muss niemand mehr "beitreten".

Das ist dann automatisch so, wenn die LV  des übertragenden Vereines nicht gekündigt haben aus besonderem Grund oder eben fristgemäß.



> Ist aber auch blöd, wenn Dein Lämpchen immer grau ist


Maulwurf halt
:q


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ja, da es ja nicht zur Bildung des Dafv oder wie das Ding heißen sollte kam, konnte man auch keinen Beschluss zur Fusion fassen.
Wo nix ist, kann man nícht beitreten
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, ist ja auch richtig.
> 
> Nur, der DAV kann dem DAFV erst nach deren Eintragung im Vereinsregister beitreten. Von daher wäre doch eine Abstimmung nach dem Bekannt werden des Scheiterns der  VDSF- Abstimmung möglich gewesen.
> 
> ...



Das wäre vom DAV taktisch unklug gewesen. Klingt doof, ist aber so. Alleine die 100% der unverbindlichen Vorabstimmung hat ja gereicht den VDSF hier unter Druck zu setzen. Wenn die dann doch nicht zustimmen, würde ich mir auch nicht die Finger verbrennen. Stell Dir vor, die geheime Abstimung wäre auch beim DAV gescheitert.
Zudem ist es außerhalb des taktischen Verhaltens nicht notwendig auf Vorrat zuzustimmen und dann zu warten bis der VDSF seine Mehrheit zusammen hat. 
Noch dazu, könnte sich theoretisch ja vielleicht doch noch etwas an den Entscheidungsgrundlagen ändern und dann hätte man im DAV ein Ergebniss, dass man nicht verwerten kann oder auf anderen Entscheidungsgrundlagen beruht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dann hast Du mich im Grundsatz vielleicht doch richtig verstanden|kopfkrat? Wobei das Missverständnis mit Honey ausgeräumt werden konnte.
> 
> Ich stehe nach wie vor dazu:
> 
> ...




Dass Du mich hier quasi zum Anwalt eines VDSF-Verbandes machst, könnte ich Dir übel nehmen.


Ich zitiere mal Herrn Klasing in seinem Schreiben vom 26.9.

Zitat:

Abschließend eine persönliche Bemerkung:
Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind. Die Aussage: Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht. Es muss, wie bei großen Auftritten – wenn beide Verbände zusammenkommen, wäre eine entsprechende Bedeutung vorausgesetzt – alles passen, auch die Inszenierung, die Darsteller und der Preis.
Aufgrund des Zeitdrucks erscheint mir dies diesjährig nicht mehr möglich.
Es erfordert Überlegungen, Planungen und braucht aufgrund der Abstimmungen auch Zeit.
Die übermitteltenden Zahlen der Abschlüsse stimmen mich ferner sehr nachdenklich und verlangen Erklärungen. Somit wird es meinerseits als unverantwortlich (unter Beachtung der Verantwortlichkeit beider meiner Verantwortungs-Bereiche) gesehen, einem Zusammenschluss ohne die notwendigen konzeptionellen Klärungen im weiteren Vorgehen jetzt zuzustimmen. Mit der absehbaren, kurzfristigen Beitragsanhebung nach dem erfolgten Zusammenschluss ist ferner zu befürchten, dass der Beitrag des LSFV Niedersachsen – trotz umfangreicherem Dienstleistungsangebot – mit 2,50 EUR zukünftig geringer sein wird als der Beitrag für den gemeinsamen neuen Dachverband, dem DAFV. Meinerseits bestehen bereits jetzt – beim Mitgliedsbeitrag von 2,00 EUR zum VDSF – gegenüber meinen Mitgliedern Erklärungsschwierigkeiten.
Ich bitte Sie, anhand der Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellten Unterlagen sich entscheidungsrelevant zu informieren und die aus meinen Worten ersichtliche Position des Präsidiums des LSFV Niedersachsens auch zu unterstützen.
Werner Klasing
Präsident

Hier führt er ausdrücklich seine Bedenken auf und verweist darauf, den Zeitdruck aus der Fusion zu nehmen, bis die kritisierten Punkte aufgeklärt und nachgebessert sind. 

Darauf hat er offensichtlich keine Resonanz bekommen und so logischerweise gegen die Fusion gestimmt. 

Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, was es am Verhalten der Niedersachsen zu bemängeln gibt.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier führt er ausdrücklich seine Bedenken auf und verweist darauf, den Zeitdruck aus der Fusion zu nehmen, bis die kritisierten Punkte aufgeklärt und nachgebessert sind.
> 
> Darauf hat er offensichtlich keine Resonanz bekommen und so logischerweise gegen die Fusion gestimmt.
> 
> Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, was es am Verhalten der Niedersachsen zu bemängeln gibt.



jeder darf so stimmen wie es ihm genehm ist, allerdings von Zeitdruck zu sprechen ist dann doch ein wenig befremdlich.

Als Beführworter der Fusion akzeptiere ich die Meinung der Gegner, allerdings verstehe ich nicht den Gruppenzwang. 
Genauer gesagt wie kommt es zu
verbandsmässigen Ablehnen oder Zustimmen?

Soviel zu der Demokratie die von den Gegnern hochgehalten wird, auch hier werden die "richtigen Delligierten" zu den Versammlungen geschickt.

Ja aber wenn man hier eine Meinung vertreten darf, muss man dagegen sein.

BTW manche Posts beantworte ich nicht, weil es mir echt zu blöd ist. Da kann der Kollege auch noch im nächsten Jahr nachfragen, auf unsinniges Kram antworte ich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, was es am Verhalten der Niedersachsen zu bemängeln gibt.


 
Ne Ralle, das kannst Du nicht und ich auch nicht- weil wir mit logischem Menschenverstand daran gehen...

Das die Herren dort oben das bemängeln zeigt doch einfach einmal mehr, dass die die LV nicht ernst nehmen, sich für unantastbar halten und wirklich denken, "ober" sticht "unter". Das ist einfach nur noch schlimm. Noch schlimmer sind in meinen Augen diejenigen, die das bzw. die Mauschelei unterstützen! Unterstützen mit unserem Geld. Ach, dann machen wir doch noch mal ein Wochenende in Berlin. Zimmerpreis ca. 140.- Euro pro Person/ Nacht. 4 Sterne, ist klar. So übernachten die bestimmt alle auch wenn es auf eigene Rechnung gehen würde...Kost ja nix. Und wenn die Fusion scheitert kommen die in 3 Monaten wieder. Wäre dann Mai. Ist das Wetter eh besser als im Februar. Kost ja wieder nix. Berlin ist sowieso immer ne Reise wert....


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ne Ralle, das kannst Du nicht und ich auch nicht- weil wir mit logischem Menschenverstand daran gehen...
> 
> Das die Herren dort oben das bemängeln zeigt doch einfach einmal mehr, dass die die LV nicht ernst nehmen, sich für unantastbar halten und wirklich denken, "ober" sticht "unter". Das ist einfach nur noch schlimm. Noch schlimmer sind in meinen Augen diejenigen, die das bzw. die Mauschelei unterstützen! Unterstützen mit unserem Geld. Ach, dann machen wir doch noch mal ein Wochenende in Berlin. Zimmerpreis ca. 140.- Euro pro Person/ Nacht. 4 Sterne, ist klar. So übernachten die bestimmt alle auch wenn es auf eigene Rechnung gehen würde...Kost ja nix. Und wenn die Fusion scheitert kommen die in 3 Monaten wieder. Wäre dann Mai. Ist das Wetter eh besser als im Februar. Kost ja wieder nix. Berlin ist sowieso immer ne Reise wert....



Normal dürfte man ein solchen Text nicht kommentieren, aber was du von dir gibst ist einfach nicht richtig, vermutlich weißt du das auch.
Aber nur weiter so und immer auf die da oben schimpfen. Boah


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@ Fisherbandit:
Kost ja doppelt Geld:
Das vom Bundesverband für die Ausrichtung einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung ..

Und die Landesverbände die Reisekosten etc. für ihre Delegierten.

Auch wenns am Ende alles der kleine Angler über die von den Vereinen vom Angler abgepressten Beiträge bezahlt..

Auch wenn die Chancen für eine Entscheidung proFusion immer mehr gegen null tendieren, was man so mitkriegt...


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass Du mich hier quasi zum Anwalt eines VDSF-Verbandes machst, könnte ich Dir übel nehmen.
> ...
> Hier führt er ausdrücklich seine Bedenken auf und verweist darauf, den Zeitdruck aus der Fusion zu nehmen, bis die kritisierten Punkte aufgeklärt und nachgebessert sind.
> 
> ...



Ralle24 als Anwalt eines VDSF-Verbandes klingt irgendwie gut. Das wird sich wie ein Lauffeuer im Internet verbreiten
Ich kenne den Text von Herrn Klasing. Ich finde den auch nicht schlecht. Im Gegenteil, finde ich es gut, dass er nicht im Stil einer Pressemitteilung geschrieben ist, sondern sehr persönlich und damit auch gut verständlich. Ich kenne auch seinen Text vom 18.11. Auch dieser sehr persönlich und gut verständlich. 
Aus diesen Texten kann ich seine Beweggründe gegen die Fusion zu stimmen, gut nachvollziehen und gehe in vielen Punkten mit. 
Dir reicht das. Ausgerechnet mir aber nicht. Klingt jetzt komisch und war eigentlich immer anders herum. Diesmal ist es aber so. Was solls. Davon wird die Welt am 21.12. nicht untergehen.

Ausgangspunkt meiner Anmerkungen war das hier:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Im Vorfeld muss ich mir keinen Kopf  machen, es sei denn - und das vermisse ich bei allen an der Fusion  beteiligten - man möchte konstruktive Gepräche mit den anderen Parteien  führen und diese mit ins Boot nehmen, also von der eigenen Meinung  überzeugen. Das macht aber irgendwie keiner. Die einen sagen aus  Überzeugung "Nein" und schweigen, die anderen wollen die Fusion mit  allen Mitteln und schweigen auch. Niemand sucht den Dialog oder versucht  aufzuklären. ...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das meine ich. Niemand der  Fusionsverweigerer tut etwas, um noch mehr von den Folgen und Risiken  (Kon-) Fusion zu überzeugen. ...



Und ich sehe es eben ähnlich. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Normal dürfte man ein solchen Text nicht kommentieren, aber was du von dir gibst ist einfach nicht richtig, vermutlich weißt du das auch.
> Aber nur weiter so und immer auf die da oben schimpfen. Boah



Nein, was der Fisherbandit schreibt, ist sogar sehr richtig. 

Ich spreche mal aus bayerischer Perspektive: Da positioniert sich Braun seit langer Zeit als offensiver Gegner des Angeln (siehe seine Unterstützung des bayerischen Fischereigesetzes) und wird jetzt als einer der zukünftigen Köpfe eines gesamtdeutschen Anglerverbandes hofiert. Wie passt das zusammen? Wollen die anderen Bundesländer der wirren bayerischen Position zum Wesen des Angelns folgen?

Bei Interesse kann ich gern die aktuellen Verschlechterungen für 2013 für mittelfränkische Angler hier wiederholen.

Und dann bekomme ich doch tatsächliche PNs zugeschickt in denen mir jemand erklären will, der Braun könnte doch da gar nix dafür und hätte auch gar nix zu sagen. Wenn dem so wäre (was ich nicht glaube): Noch schlimmer! Wenn der bayerische Fischereiverband in Bayern schon nichts zu melden hat, was hat dann ein gesamtdeutscher wohl zu melden?

Dann schlägt der erste Versuch einer Fusion fehl und ohne weitere interne Diskussion (oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen ???) wird ein neuer Termin festgelegt. Aus welchen Gründen glaubt man diesmal, dass die Fusion durchgeht? Weil man auf Leute Druck ausgeübt hat? Weil Leute "angefüttert" wurden? Kläre mich auf!

Intransparenz, Verschwendung von Mitteln, Intrigenwirtschaft.

Da halte ich es mit Thatcher (obwohl ich die sonst nicht mag): I want my money back!


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

wobei dieses ganze KleinKlein ist doch auch wenig zielführend:

Es wird doch letztendlich nur auf die drei Szenarien hinauslaufen:



Fusion aber nicht mit allen
keine Fusion und BV Chaos
keine Fusion und Neuanfang
Letztendlich sind alle anderen Punkte zwar diskutabel aber sowas von nichtig.


----------



## ivo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kann ich gern die aktuellen Verschlechterungen für 2013 für mittelfränkische Angler hier wiederholen.




Sag mal bitte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> . Aus welchen Gründen glaubt man diesmal, dass die Fusion durchgeht? Weil man auf Leute Druck ausgeübt hat? Weil Leute "angefüttert" wurden? Kläre mich auf!


Genau die Frage beschäftigt mich schon lange (naja, seit Berlin halt).

Dieses erneute Risiko kann man eigentlich seitens der Bundesverbände und der (w)irren Initiative ja nur eingehen, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass es diesmal klappt.


Bis dato ist aber nicht ein neues Argument aufgetaucht, nicht einmal mit den bekannten Neinstimmern ist gesprochen worden.

Eine gewollte Verbandsausschusssitzung vor dem 15. zur Diskussion wurde vom  Präsidium abgelehnt..

Entweder wurde also was gemauschelt, was wir noch nicht wissen oder die haben vollends komplett den Verstand verloren, wenn sie ohne Rücksprache, verhandeln. etc. das nochmal durchziehen wollen..




PS.:
Da Du aus Franken bist:
Da hört man ja gerade viele Gerüchte......
Da solls inzwischen ja richtig Stress geben zwischen den fränkischen Bezirksverbänden und dem Landesverband..


----------



## Honeyball (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS.:
> Da Du aus Franken bist:
> Da hört man ja gerade viele Gerüchte......
> Da solls inzwischen ja richtig Stress geben zwischen den fränkischen Bezirksverbänden und dem Landesverband..



Ach, Du auch??? #6


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Wir werden nächstes Jahr in etlichen ecken De.massive neue Verbote kriegen.

Auch wissen das schon einige im Amt stehende,zügeln aber ihre Zungen.


|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

aber mal ehrlich ...wer den Braun säät wird die Verbote ernten!
Ein wenig Schadenfreude kann ich mit nicht verkneifen.

_Ironie an:

Ich hoffe das bayrische Angler dann nicht einfach mit anderswo in Deutschland als Gastangel-Imigranten anderen die Fische streitig machen.

Ironie aus
_


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wobei dieses ganze KleinKlein ist doch auch wenig zielführend:
> 
> ...



Mir wäre Punkt drei am liebsten und NDS nimmt mit seiner neuen Art zu denken und zu handeln, das Halfter in die Hand und versucht alle dahingehend zu bewegen, eine vernünftige Fusion hin zu bekommen. Ich denke da bin ich dann auch mit Ralle24 wieder auf einer Linie:q.
Ich fürchte nur, der Punkt steht nicht umsonst als letzter unter den drei genannten möglichen Szenarien.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da halte ich es mit Thatcher (obwohl ich die sonst nicht mag): I want my money back!



Ja genau da liegt der Fehler, du willst zurück und nicht nach vorn denken.
Aber es ist wirklich sinnlos hier zu diskutieren, du meinst das es so weiter geht wenn wir so weiter klüngeln, aber nein es wird uns der Kram um die Ohren fliegen.
Trotz großen Einsatz von Vereinen und Verbänden wird uns die Aalfischerei verboten werden.
Programme der Ansiedelung von ehemals heimischen werden nicht mehr finanzierbar sein, weitere Projekte erst recht nicht 
Bilder von der Besatzmaßnahme Ems und aus Albaum mit Lachsen

Ohne starke Verbände wird das nicht geschehen, natürlich gehören dazu auch vernünftige Vereine in der Region. 

Nur ein gemeinsamer Verband, unterstützt von den Vereinen hat eine Chance etwas zu bewegen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



ivo schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte.



- Verlängerung der Schonzeit für Salmoniden bis 30.04.
- Keine Schonmaße mehr zulässig für Waller (auch nicht in Weihern)
- Keine Genehmigung mehr für die bis Anfang August verlängerte Schonzeit auf Hecht und Zander in unserem Fließgewässer Regnitz

Zusätzlich wurde das Schonmaß der Schleie auf 28cm festgesetzt, das für Hecht/Zander auf 60cm, was wir im Verein beides aber eh schon so festgelegt hatten.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> - Verlängerung der Schonzeit für Salmoniden bis 30.04.
> - Keine Schonmaße mehr zulässig für Waller (auch nicht in Weihern)
> - Keine Genehmigung mehr für die bis Anfang August verlängerte Schonzeit auf Hecht und Zander in unserem Fließgewässer Regnitz
> 
> Zusätzlich wurde das Schonmaß der Schleie auf 28cm festgesetzt, das für Hecht/Zander auf 60cm, was wir im Verein beides aber eh schon so festgelegt hatten.



Da Core mein Lieber


----------



## velvet (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Mir wäre Punkt drei am liebsten und NDS nimmt mit seiner neuen Art zu denken und zu handeln, das Halfter in die Hand und versucht alle dahingehend zu bewegen, eine vernünftige Fusion hin zu bekommen. Ich denke da bin ich dann auch mit Ralle24 wieder auf einer Linie:q.
> Ich fürchte nur, der Punkt steht nicht umsonst als letzter unter den drei genannten möglichen Szenarien.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Hallo Thomasz,
den Gedanken muss ich Dir nehmen.
NDS denkt zwar anders, wird aber, weil es mittlerweile vieles erkannt hat, keine großen, neuen Freundschaften schließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Mir wäre Punkt drei am liebsten und NDS nimmt mit seiner neuen Art zu denken und zu handeln, das Halfter in die Hand und versucht alle dahingehend zu bewegen, eine vernünftige Fusion hin zu bekommen. Ich denke da bin ich dann auch mit Ralle24 wieder auf einer Linie:q.
> Ich fürchte nur, der Punkt steht nicht umsonst als letzter unter den drei genannten möglichen Szenarien.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Zuerst interessierts keinen was wir seit 2 Jahren schreiben, jetzt wollen alle alles auf einmal...
#d#d

Die haben in NDS auch ohne Bundesverbandsdriss genug zu tun.

Die sind ja auch intern dabei, ihren Verband neu aufzustellen und auch in der Politik neu zu positionieren (Erinnerung: Landtagswahl NDS).

Die können mit dem gesparten Geld richtig viel sinnvolles für ihre Angler vor Ort tun und dabei noch gute Lobbyarbeit machen ....

Dass die aber auch noch die ignoranten und dilettantischen Bundesverbände retten können sollen??

Man wird sehen, es bewegt sich ja viel zur Zeit..

Ob in NDS, Franken, NRW, an der französichen Grenze, in der Hauptstadt und, und, und........

Die Zahl derer, die nicht alles blind schluckt, was von den Bundesverbänden vorgekaut wird und das dann blind abnicken, wächst gerade fast täglich im VDSF...

Gebt denen ein bisschen Zeit, um sich zu sortieren.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Mir wäre Punkt drei am liebsten und NDS nimmt mit seiner neuen Art zu denken und zu handeln, das Halfter in die Hand und versucht alle dahingehend zu bewegen, eine vernünftige Fusion hin zu bekommen. Ich denke da bin ich dann auch mit Ralle24 wieder auf einer Linie:q.
> Ich fürchte nur, der Punkt steht nicht umsonst als letzter unter den drei genannten möglichen Szenarien.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Jetzt sind wir wieder beisammen. 

Leider sehe ich das auch als fast unmögliches Unterfangen. 
Vorbereiten kann und muss das vor allem die Basis. Da muss der Druck auf die ewig gestrigen ausgeübt, und die Reformer unterstützt werden.

Leider wollen die meisten einfach nur angeln. 

Ich sehe allerdings inzwischen auch die Fusion so weit weg, wie niemals zuvor. Ich glaube, da werden bis Februar noch ein paar Bömbchen platzen.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo ,



> NDS denkt zwar anders, wird aber, weil es mittlerweile vieles erkannt hat, keine großen, neuen Freundschaften schließen.


Wird NDS denn überhaupt noch am 15.02. anreisen ?


----------



## velvet (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Trotz großen Einsatz von Vereinen und Verbänden wird uns die Aalfischerei verboten werden.


 
Lieber Jürgen,
bislang hat sich weder der VDSF noch der DAV in die Besatzprogramme für den Aal eingebracht.
Das haben immer nur die Vereine oder die LV getan.

Somit für den Aal ist es wurschtegal, ob wir irgendeinen Dachverband haben.

Und wenn die Fischerei von der EU  eingeschränkt werden sollte, dann hilft eher der DFV als das Marionettentheater.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Vorbereiten kann und muss das vor allem die Basis.



Das ist in meinen Augen jetzt der totale Irrglaube ! Eine Basis hat noch nie etwas vorbereitet ...sondern die Basis folgt den Visionären und Machern. 

Die Leute mussen ihre Ohren und Augen an der Basis haben und diese Meinung dann in ein Konzept umsetzen,


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ja genau da liegt der Fehler, du willst zurück und nicht nach vorn denken.
> Aber es ist wirklich sinnlos hier zu diskutieren, du meinst das es so weiter geht wenn wir so weiter klüngeln, aber nein es wird uns der Kram um die Ohren fliegen.



Erkläre mir deine Position.



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Trotz großen Einsatz von Vereinen und Verbänden wird uns die Aalfischerei verboten werden.



Ja so wäre es im Prinzip auch sinnvoll. 

Ich kann dir aber sagen, aus welchen guten Gründen dieses Verbot nicht kommen wird: Wer soll dann für den Besatz mit Aal, sprich dessen Verbreitung, zahlen? Selbst aufsteigen können sie wegen der Verbauungen nicht mehr. Der Verein, in dem ich bin, gibt dafür Aalbesatz im Fließgewässern jährlich tausende € aus. Rausfangen tun wir letztendlich vielleicht 20% der Blankaale, der Rest macht sich auf seinen Weg.
So schizophren es klingt: ein Fangverbot würde dem Aal schaden. Helle Köpfe wissen das auch und deshalb kommt kein Verbot.



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Programme der Ansiedelung von ehemals heimischen werden nicht mehr finanzierbar sein, weitere Projekte erst recht nicht
> Bilder von der Besatzmaßnahme Ems und aus Albaum mit Lachsen



Meine ehrliche Meinung: Interessiert mich wie die aktuelle Wasserstandsmeldung der Elbe.

Der Lehrer hätte zu Deinen Ausführungen im Aufsatz gesagt: Thema verfehlt!

Erkläre mir, was ein gesamtdeutscher Verband FÜR DEN ANGLER verbessert. 

Beispiele:
- Was tut er gegen gesetzlich verankerte Rücksetzverbote?
- Was tut er gegen gesetzlich verankerte Nachtangelverbote?
- Wie plant er den Zugang zu Angelgewässern über Bundeslandesgrenzen hin zu verbessernß

Ach das sind alles Landeszuständigkeiten? Ja wozu brauche ich dann einen gesamtdeutschen Bundesverband? Sag jetzt nicht wieder, um Aal und Lachs zu schützen ...


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Gebt denen ein bisschen Zeit, um sich zu sortieren.....



Die können sich da gerne Zeit nehmen. Genau genommen bis zu 15.02.2013. Dann ist im Fall einer Fusion die Zeit abgelaufen und wir müssen hoffen, dass es dennoch gut wird. Das ist aber nicht mein Ding.
Dann müssen wir uns aber hier auch nicht weiter die Köpfe heiß reden und können auch bis zum 15.02. abwarten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> und wenn die fischerei von der eu eingeschränkt werden sollte, dann hilft eher der dfv als das marionettentheater.


#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Da Core mein Lieber



Stehe gerade auf der Leitung. Was meinst du mit Deinem Statement ??


----------



## velvet (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Wird NDS denn überhaupt noch am 15.02. anreisen ?


 
Hallo Wegi,
bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit.
Lass uns doch erst mal Weihnachten und das NJ feiern.
Ich denke doch, dass unsere Leute Flagge zeigen werden.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zuerst interessierts keinen was wir seit 2 Jahren schreiben, jetzt wollen alle alles auf einmal...
> #d#d
> 
> Die haben in NDS auch ohne Bundesverbandsdriss genug zu tun.
> ...



Thomas, auch wenn es mir eine weitere Verwahrnung einbringt, du redest dummes Zeug und die Wiederholung macht es nicht besser.

Zeit zum sortieren war genug, Personen die da nicht mit kommen sollen zurücktreten und z.B. einen AB Verband gründen, wie die 10 -20 Wortführer auf diesem Forum.

Sorry Thomas ich schätze dich als Angler, aber deine Angel politische Ansicht erschließt sich mir nicht. Deine Hetze gegen eine Fusion ist voll  daneben, besonders als Betreiber eines Forums.

Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm, wie war das mit Irrglaube?


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

@Ralle24

:vik::q:vik:Verband der Irrgläubigen Angler Deutschland e.V hätte doch was VdIAD e.V


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir wieder beisammen.
> 
> Leider sehe ich das auch als fast unmögliches Unterfangen.
> Vorbereiten kann und muss das vor allem die Basis. Da muss der Druck auf die ewig gestrigen ausgeübt, und die Reformer unterstützt werden...



Ich wollte uns nur eine Brücke bauen. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das tatsächlich als mögliche Variante diskutiert werden könnte.



Wegberger schrieb:


> ...Das ist in meinen Augen jetzt der totale Irrglaube ! Eine Basis hat noch nie etwas vorbereitet ...sondern die Basis folgt den Visionären und Machern.
> 
> Die Leute mussen ihre Ohren und Augen an der Basis haben und diese Meinung dann in ein Konzept umsetzen,



Leider hast Du damit Recht. Ich bin auch nicht froh darüber, aber so wird es ablaufen müssen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



velvet schrieb:


> Lieber Jürgen,
> bislang hat sich weder der VDSF noch der DAV in die Besatzprogramme für den Aal eingebracht.
> Das haben immer nur die Vereine oder die LV getan.
> 
> ...



Genau mein Lieber, weil die tollen Bundesverbände mit Machterhalt beschäftigt sind.
Andererseits wird in NRW ein Monitoring durchgeführt in wie weit Aale es schaffen aus den Kanälen in die Flüsse abzuwandern.
Ja, und die Arbeit macht der Landesverband und der Bundesverband ist für die Lobby zuständig.
Genau wie im Verein, es gibt einen Vorsitzenden, einen Geschäftsführer, einen (Ober) Gewässerwart usw. jeder macht seinen Job.
Aber auch jeder verbittet sich eine Einmischung, genau so läuft es in der höheren Ebene.

So läuft es auch in einer Demokratie

Mitreden wollen aber von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *D*ie
> *A*ngler
> *F*ürchterlich
> *V*erarscht
> :q:q:q:q



Thomas das ist sowas von unter deinem Niveau, Kopfschüttel
Warum schreibst du sowas


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Weil es der Wahrheit am nächsten kommt...#6


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Weils leider wahrscheinlich stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das tatsächlich als mögliche Variante diskutiert werden könnte


Es gibt viele mögliche Varianten, die NOCH möglich sind..

UND was Gutes für Angler bringen können..

Eine Fusion der Dilettanten ist natürlich nichts, was irgendwie was Gutes für Angler bringen könnte.. Die haben ja schon bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können..



Aber  - hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben - täglich werden es mehr VDSF-LV, bei denen die Leute aufwachen..

Und die auch in Kontakt miteinander stehen bzw. gerade in Kontakt zueinander kommen..

Es wird viel passieren die nächsten Tage und und Wochen und sich vieles ändern.

Und - eine Prophezeiung meinerseits - es wird die normalen "Denk"- und Abnickstrukturen innerhalb des VDFS ordentlich durcheinanderwirbeln..

Und sich so tatsächlich die Chance ergeben, dass abseits diesem jetzt von den dilettantischen und ignoranten Bundesverbänden und der (w)irren Initiative produzierten Chaos am Ende tatsächlich was Positives für Angler rauskommen kann..


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Kurz Ot

Zum Aal!

In einer Doku über Aal wurde gesagt das die Aale die nicht eigenständig hierher wandern sondern durch Besatz reinkommen,weniger in der lage sind später abzuwandern.

Weil der natürliche Aufstieg sie prägt,da sie diesen nicht mehr haben (Verbauung,Besatz,Zucht...etc) geht dem Aal auch die fähigkeit abzuwandern z.t. verloren.


lg#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt viele mögliche Varianten, die NOCH möglich sind..
> 
> UND was Gutes für Angler bringen können..
> 
> ...



Meine Vorhersage, ende März wird es eine Fusion geben


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,



> Meine Vorhersage, ende März wird es eine Fusion geben


Das ist zu billig  ... wieviele Mitglieder wird denn dieser Verband
  repräsentieren?

Könnte ja auch nur ein unbenannter VdSF sein ....oder ?

Oder?
Wenn VdSF am 15.02 das verabschiedet und NDS & Rheinland gehen und DAV scheitert.
Könnte das passieren - das sich der VdSF quasi nur umbenannt hätte, ein paar LV abhanden gekommen sind und der DAV denen die lange Nase zeigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



			
				Wegberger schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zu billig  ... wieviele Mitglieder wird denn dieser Verband repräsentieren?


1.000.000??
:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.000.000??
> :q:q:q




Kommafehler, Thomas. :q


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

oder aus lauter Not machen die den ersten Verband für unorgansierte Mitglieder ....das würde Eindruck machen-> 10 Millionen!":vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Kommafehler, Thomas.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Wegberger (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo,

kann diese Szenario passieren?

Wenn VdSF am 15.02 das verabschiedet und NDS & Rheinland gehen und DAV scheitert.
Könnte das passieren - das sich der VdSF quasi nur umbenannt hätte, ein  paar LV abhanden gekommen sind und der DAV denen die lange Nase zeigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Siehe oben:
Möglich ist (noch) vieles..



> das sich der VdSF quasi nur umbenannt hätte


Das allerdings nicht, da die neue Satzung nur wirksam mit mit dem von beiden Seiten angenommenen Verschmelzungsvertrag.


----------



## velvet (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Genau mein Lieber, weil die tollen Bundesverbände mit Machterhalt beschäftigt sind.
> Andererseits wird in NRW ein Monitoring durchgeführt in wie weit Aale es schaffen aus den Kanälen in die Flüsse abzuwandern.
> Ja, und die Arbeit macht der Landesverband und der Bundesverband ist für die Lobby zuständig.
> Genau wie im Verein, es gibt einen Vorsitzenden, einen Geschäftsführer, einen (Ober) Gewässerwart usw. jeder macht seinen Job.
> ...


 
Jürgen,
die planungen zum Aalbesatz hat in NDS der LV gemeinsam mit den Vereinen gemacht, die Genehmigung der Zahlungen das ML und die Arbeit des Aussetzens die Vereine.
Wenn wir den VDSF mit einbezogen hätten, wäre noch kein Fisch im Wasser.
Die schaffen es ja noch nicht mal den Telefonhörer abzunehmen.

Und bitte, vergiss bei den Fischen langsam die Demokratie!


----------



## velvet (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann diese Szenario passieren?
> 
> ...


 
Wegi,
alles kann passieren.
Aber egal wie dieses ausgeht, es bleiben Wunden, die auch eitern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> So, oder gibt es noch einen realistischen Silberstreif am Horizont





			
				velvet schrieb:
			
		

> Wegi,
> alles kann passieren.


Durchaus kann alles pasieren und durchaus gibts Hoffnung.

Nur wird da nix Schnelles passieren, nachdem das die Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative so in den Sand gesetzt haben.

Dass aber das organisierte Angeln nur dann eine Zukunft haben wird, wenn mehr auf die Belange der Angler eingegangen wird, diese Einsicht setzt sich in immer mehr Verbänden und Funktionärskreisen durch.

Dass das auch eine klare Interessensvertretung und Lobbyarbeit für ALLE Angler und das Angeln an sich in Deutschland bedeuten muss, wird auch immer öfter eingesehen.

Dass man weder einen VDSF noch einen DAV oder einen daraus resultierenden DAFV braucht, um sich in Bund oder Europa zu artikulieren mit seinen Interessen, wird auch immer mehr bewusst - vor allem wenn es wie jetzt mittels des inzwischen zigfach nachgewiesenen  Dilettantismus der jetzigen Bundesverbände geschehen soll.


Das für das Geld, das über die Vereine von den Anglern für die Verbände abgezockt wird, deutlich mehr für Angler geschehen könnte, wenn es weniger in Prestigeprojekte und Reisekosten "wichtiger" Leute  und ein völlig überzogener Personalbestand an Angestellten gesteckt werden würde, sondern in sinnvolle Kommunikation und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, auch das wird immer mehr Verbänden/Funktionären klar.



Es wird ja immer von den zwei Gegenstimmen erzählt, die zuviel gewesen wären  - ganz vergessen wird dabei von den (Kon)Fusionären, dass im VDSF *ÜBER 25% *vernünftig genug waren, gegen diese Art der Fusion zu stimmen.

Und im DAV gabs ja gar keine gültige Abstimmung..

So dass man da gar nicht sagen kann, wie viele sich da im DAV am Ende als vernünftig erweisen werden und im Ernstfall dann auch dagegen stimmen.

*Ja, es gibt also Ansätze zur Hoffnung.....*

Leider eben nicht aus den Bundesverbänden oder von denen der (w)irren Initiative, die das ja nun nochmal durchziehen wollen, ohne bisher mit den Gegnern gesprochen zu haben, ohne Änderungen vorgenomen oder auf die Kritik reagiert zu haben, und noch dazu soll den LV im VDSF eine gewollte Sondersitzung des Verbandsausschusses ja verwehrt werden, weil laut Präsidium nicht notwendig.. 

Ja, es besteht Hoffnung, ja es gibt Silberstreifen - zu wenig, und durch das eigensüchtige und inkompetente Handeln der Bundesverbände und der Initiative wird es auch unnötig in die Länge gezogen, bis für Angler in GANZ Deutschland etwas Positives entstehen wird.

Aber in NDS, Franken, NRW, an der französichen Grenze, in der Hauptstadt und, und, und bewegt sich eben doch was in Richtung Vernunft, in Richtung Angler..........

Die Zahl derer, die nicht alles blind schluckt, was von den Bundesverbänden vorgekaut wird und das dann blind abnicken, wächst gerade also fast täglich...

Gebt denen ein bisschen Zeit, um sich zu sortieren.....



PS:
Manche "Wahrheitsfanatiker" können ja jetzt auch an der Veröffentlichung von M+M sehen, wie sehr die Zahl der Zahler abgenommen hat - statt von einer Million wie von manchen fabuliert, ist da jetzt auch nur noch von "rund 800.000" die Rede..

Auch wenns sich das mancher vielleicht wieder selber oder anderen zurechtlügen will..


----------



## Honeyball (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Thomas, Deine Aufzählung ist reichlich knapp.

Frei nach Theodor Storm kann man sagen:

"Allüberall auf den Kreisverbandsspitzen
sieht man goldene Gedanken blitzen"

:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



velvet schrieb:


> Lieber Jürgen,
> bislang hat sich weder der VDSF noch der DAV in die Besatzprogramme für den Aal eingebracht.
> Das haben immer nur die Vereine oder die LV getan.
> 
> ...



Und ganz ehrlich...

Ob nun die Aalfischerei eingestellt wird oder nicht, wen kümmert es.
Die Vereine geben viel Geld für Aalbesatz aus und diese werden in den Kraftwerken geschreddert und vor den Küsten als Glasaal agefischt.
Ich kann mein Geld auch anders sinnvoller verbraten.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erkläre mir deine Position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du diskutierst mit dem noch?

:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



> Thomas, Deine Aufzählung ist reichlich knapp.


Gesicherte Infos, dass darüberhinaus vieles in vielen LV und Gremien passiert, ist auch klar.

Was dadurch verstärkt werden wird:

offtopic



> "Allüberall auf den Kreisverbandsspitzen
> sieht man goldene Gedanken blitzen"


Bezüglich ""goldener Gedanken" bzw. Gold" sind wir ja gerade dran, mal die Zahlen der ganzen bis jetzt veröffentlichten Bilanzen von VDSF und DAV der letzten Jahre zur Fusion in eine übersichtliche, für jeden verständliche Darstellung bringen zu lassen....

Wird noch etwas dauern, weils ja viel Material ist.

Ich kann aber nach erster Einsicht in die ersten Darstellungen jetzt schon versprechen, dass da einige richtig erschrecken werden.....

Und dass eindeutig klar werden wird, dass das mit 2 Euro wie im Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschriebenen Beitrag NIEMALS für einen DAFV reichen wird.

Dazu später mehr in einem Extrathread zur finanziellen Situation
offtopic Ende..


----------



## Honeyball (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ist ja, was den DAV betrifft nichts Neues. Dass die ohne Fusion wirtschaftlich wohl kaum überlebensfähig sind, steht ja quasi schon im Wirtschaftsprüfungsbericht in den Unterlagen zum 17.11.
|rolleyes

Aber vielleicht kauft ja ein Ölscheich die VdSF-GmbH für 'ne Million oder so:m


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Thomas, Deine Aufzählung ist reichlich knapp.
> 
> Frei nach Theodor Storm kann man sagen:
> 
> ...



Wo siehst Du denn da etwas blitzen?
Ich kann nur für einige KAV in Brandenburg sprechen. Da sah es bis zum Sommer eher so aus, dass man der Fusion skeptisch gegenüber stand. Das haben sie nicht immer offen so komuniziert, da sie vielleicht u.a. nicht wußten wie der Rückhalt dazu an der Basis war. Leider auch, weil die Basis das Thema schlicht nicht interessiert und auf Fragen dazu nicht geantwortet hat.
Nach dem 17.11. habe ich aus den KAV in offenen Stellungnahmen eher Bedauern und die Hoffnung raus gehört, dass es im März 2013 doch noch klappt. Das hat mich stark verwundert. Aber auch hier waren sie vielleicht eher mit dem Ohr an der Basis, als dass es ihre persönlcihe Meinung darstellt. An den Stammtischen der Basis gibt es neben anderen auch solche, die sagen, dass es nach 22 Jahren Deutscher Einheit endlich auch einen gesamtdeutschen Verband geben muss und sich die DAV und VDSF da nicht so anstellen sollen. Allerdings sind ihnen die Hintergründe zur Fusion in aller Regel nicht bekannt.
Das soll jetzt bitte nicht als Allgemeingültig für Brandenburg oder gar alle neue Bundesländer angenommen werden. Es stellt lediglich meinen persönlichen Eindruck dar, dass ich da keine "goldene Gedanken" blitzen sehe.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ja stimmt, in Brandenburg blitzt es eher etwas weniger.

Aber auch dort liegt es in erster Linie daran, was Du schon völlig richtig erkannt hast:


> Allerdings sind ihnen die Hintergründe zur Fusion in aller Regel nicht bekannt.


----------



## futsch51 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Hallo Honeyball!Genau wegen solcher Meinungen, der ewig Gestrigen, wollen die meisten Mitglieder des DAV diese Vereinigung nicht.Manche wissen eben alles besser!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> An den Stammtischen der Basis gibt es neben anderen auch solche, die sagen, dass es nach 22 Jahren Deutscher Einheit endlich auch einen gesamtdeutschen Verband geben muss und sich die DAV und VDSF da nicht so anstellen sollen. Allerdings sind ihnen die Hintergründe zur Fusion in aller Regel nicht bekannt.



Ohne Berücksichtigung der Hintergründe und Fakten eine sehr vernünftige Einstellung.


----------



## smithie (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> An den Stammtischen der Basis gibt es neben anderen auch solche, die sagen, dass es nach 22 Jahren Deutscher Einheit endlich auch einen gesamtdeutschen Verband geben muss und sich die DAV und VDSF da nicht so anstellen sollen.


Nicht nur an den Stammtischen gibt es diese Meinung.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



smithie schrieb:


> Nicht nur an den Stammtischen gibt es diese Meinung.



Sorry falls "Stammtisch" an dieser Stelle falsch verstanden werden könnte. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass das Thema auf offiziellen Veranstaltungen der Vereine i.d.R. gar nicht thematisiert wird, oft auch geschuldet der mangelnden Informationen und dem damit einhergehenden mangelnden Interesse. Daher sind mir persönlich zum Thema Fusion keine offiziellen Meinungen oder gar Abstimmungen der Vereine bekannt. 
Wenn das in anderen Bundesländern anders ist und dort die Kommunikation von oben nach unten, die damit verbundene Möglichkeit der Meinungsbildung und die demokratische Mitgestaltung Abstimmung von unten nach oben besser funktioniert, dann beneide ich Euch darum.
Die von mir dargestellten Meinungen beruhen eher aus persönlichen Gesprächen. Da muss nicht zwangsläufig Alkohol geflossen sein. Deswegen war hier vielleicht eine Klarstellung notwendig.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> An den Stammtischen der Basis gibt es neben anderen auch solche, die sagen, dass es nach 22 Jahren Deutscher Einheit endlich auch einen gesamtdeutschen Verband geben muss und sich die DAV und VDSF da nicht so anstellen sollen.



Es sollte aber eben weder um einen gesamtdeutschen Verband - DAFV - noch um VDSF oder DAV gehen..

Weder an Stammtischen noch in Vereins- oder Verbandsgremien..

*Sondern um einen starken Verband für Angler..*

Und bisher ist es einfach so, dass beide Dachverbände zwar viel Geld  der Angler verbrauchen, aber keine wirkliche Leistung für Angler erbringen.

Und seit der DAV bezüglich des festschreibens angelpolitischer Grundsätze auch umgekippt ist und da sein Versprechen gebrochen hat, bleibt gar nichts mehr übrig, für was man diese Art der Bundesverbände braucht...

Das "Handwerk" - also die Vertretung der Vereine in Bewirtschaftungsfragen - können die Landesverbände augenscheinlich alleine auch.
 Der eine besser, der andere schlechter. Was aber hier ja nicht das Themas istz, wo es um Bundesverbände geht..

Dem angelpolitischen verweigern sich aber beide Dachverbände, ebenso ist dazu bis heute nichts im geplanten DAFV vorgesehen.

So ist also jeder Cent, der momentan von den Anglern über Vereine und Landesverbände an diese Bundesverbände abgeführt wird, sozusagen "Spielgeld" für Bundesverbandsfunktionäre und Personal...

Denn ernsthaft für Angler wird ja nichts getan und soll laut Entwurf von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag ja auch im DAFV zukünftig nicht anders gehandhabt werden...

Da könnte jeder Landesverband mit einem Austritt aus den real existierenden Dachverbänden viel Geld sparen und direkt im Land für seine Angler ausgeben..

Oder das gesparte Geld sinnvoll direkt für die Vertretung der Angler in Berlin und Brüssel einsetzen ohne diese teuren Wasserköpfe VDSF, DAV und DAFV ....


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Daher sind mir persönlich zum Thema Fusion keine offiziellen Meinungen oder gar Abstimmungen der Vereine bekannt.
> ...



Das war nicht ganz richtig formuliert.
Abschließend dazu vielleicht noch der Hinweis, dass sich mein brandenburger Verein in diesem Jahr beim KAV zum Thema Fusion der Stimme enthalten hat, da ihm die notwendigen Informationen gefehlt haben, um dazu im Verein eine Meinungsbildung finden zu können.
Und von einem weiteren Verein in Brandenburg und einem in Sachsen-Anhalt gab es vor einem Jahr Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlungen die Satzungsentwürfe zur Fusion abzulehnen bzw. gerade in den Bereichen der Informationspflicht und den Kontrollmöglichkeiten nachzubessern.

http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/av-...2-2011-stattgefundenen-mitgliederversammlung/

http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/mit...-av-kelbra-e-v-fasste-einstimmigen-beschluss/

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## smithie (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ... "Stammtisch" ...


Ne ne, ich hab's anders gemeint ;-)

Die Aussage,  


> ...dass es nach 22 Jahren Deutscher Einheit endlich auch einen  gesamtdeutschen Verband geben muss und sich die DAV und VDSF da nicht so  anstellen sollen...


ist nicht nur eine inoffizielle Stammtischaussage, sondern spielt auch eine Rolle bei der Entscheidungsfindung einiger BV-Delegierten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



futsch51 schrieb:


> Hallo Honeyball!Genau wegen solcher Meinungen, der ewig Gestrigen, wollen die meisten Mitglieder des DAV diese Vereinigung nicht.Manche wissen eben alles besser!


 
Ich denke, dass sich für Mitglieder des DAV die Situation etwas anders darstellt als für Mitglieder des VDSF.

Nach allem was man so hört steht der DAV finanziell vor Herausforderungen (nett ausgedrückt). Das ist auch völlig nachvollziehbar, wenn man die demografische Entwicklung, Einkommenssituation der Leute etc. auf der einen Seite und die steigenden Ausgaben allein wegen Erfüllung von EU-Auflagen etc. auf der anderen Seite sieht.

Die Fusion mag deshalb für den DAV tatsächlich der einzige Weg sein, einem noch schlimmeren Schicksal zu entrinnen, auch wenn das die Mitglieder nicht wahr haben wollen.
Deshalb ist es für mich auch nachvollziehbar, dass die DAV-Landesverbände der Fusion einhellig zustimmen.

Wenn die finanzielle Situation des DAV so schwierig ist, stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wie der gesamtdeutsche Verband dies ohne signifikante Beitragssteigerungen für seine Mitglieder auffangen will. Und falls dies den kommenden Vorständen klar ist: Ist das so kommuniziert und mehrheitsfähig???

Die Antwort kenne ich übrigens: Natürlich nicht :g


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



smithie schrieb:


> Ne ne, ich hab's anders gemeint ;-)
> 
> Die Aussage,
> ist nicht nur eine inoffizielle Stammtischaussage, sondern spielt auch eine Rolle bei der Entscheidungsfindung einiger BV-Delegierten.



Jetzt hab ich es verstanden
Wenn ich es auch nicht als alleiniges Kriterium für eine Zustimmung gelten lassen will.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sich für Mitglieder des DAV die Situation etwas anders darstellt als für Mitglieder des VDSF.
> 
> Nach allem was man so hört steht der DAV finanziell vor Herausforderungen (nett ausgedrückt).


 
Der Schatzmeister meines LV´s (DAV) hat hoch und heilig geschworen, dass der DAV keine finan. Probleme hat. 

Im übrigen ist in dem LV (DAV) dem ich angehöre die Informationslage so dünn das die meisten nichts Wissen. Mehr als "das müssen wir unbedingt machen" erfahren die Mitglieder hier nicht. Es ist halt alles schön Pro-Fusion gefärbt und es wird nur sehr wenig informiert. Die letzte offizelle Information die meinen Verein erreichte datiert wenn ich mich recht erinnere aus dem Frühjahr.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sorry falls "Stammtisch" an dieser Stelle falsch verstanden werden könnte. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass das Thema auf offiziellen Veranstaltungen der Vereine i.d.R. gar nicht thematisiert wird, oft auch geschuldet der mangelnden Informationen und dem damit einhergehenden mangelnden Interesse. Daher sind mir persönlich zum Thema Fusion keine offiziellen Meinungen oder gar Abstimmungen der Vereine bekannt.
> Wenn das in anderen Bundesländern anders ist und dort die Kommunikation von oben nach unten, die damit verbundene Möglichkeit der Meinungsbildung und die demokratische Mitgestaltung Abstimmung von unten nach oben besser funktioniert, dann beneide ich Euch darum.
> Die von mir dargestellten Meinungen beruhen eher aus persönlichen Gesprächen. Da muss nicht zwangsläufig Alkohol geflossen sein. Deswegen war hier vielleicht eine Klarstellung notwendig.
> 
> ...



Ich sag es mal ganz einfach.

a) man lässt die Basis dumm sterben
b) falls mal nachgefragt wird, wird man für dumm erklärt
c) das thema ist so kompliziert und sprengt den rahmen (zeit) der sitzung)..also auch kaum informationen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Schatzmeister meines LV´s (DAV) hat hoch und heilig geschworen, dass der DAV keine finan. Probleme hat.


 
Der DAV schreibt das doch sogar recht klar auf seiner Webseite (Kapitel 4.7):
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67

Zitat:
"Die Aufwendungen für das Verbandsleben werden objektiv immer höher, die allgemeinen finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen hingegen immer schlechter. Der Finanzbedarf des Verbandes wird allein inflationsbedingt größer, um die schon jetzt nötigen Aufgaben absichern zu können." 

Der Rest des Artikels unterstreicht nur noch die Situation:

Zitat:
"Daher sollte eine Arbeitsgruppe (unter Einbeziehung der Revisoren) nach Alternativen suchen, wie und wo Einsparungen machbar sind und wo zusätzliche Geldmittel beschafft werden können."


----------



## Knispel (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "Daher sollte eine Arbeitsgruppe (unter Einbeziehung der Revisoren) nach Alternativen suchen, wie und wo Einsparungen machbar sind und wo zusätzliche Geldmittel beschafft werden können."


 
Drastische Beitragserhöhung heißt das Zauberwort, man kann es auch Solidaritätszuschlag oder Rente mit 67 benennen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Wird laut Verschmelzungsvertrag aber ausgeschlossen, 2 Euro sind festgeschrieben..

Kann dann nur die Mitgliederversammlung beschliessen und damit frühestens 2014 kommen.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Ich spreche mal aus bayerischer Perspektive: Da positioniert sich Braun seit langer Zeit als offensiver Gegner des Angeln (siehe seine Unterstützung des bayerischen Fischereigesetzes) und wird jetzt als einer der zukünftigen Köpfe eines gesamtdeutschen Anglerverbandes hofiert. Wie passt das zusammen?
> ...
> Und dann bekomme ich doch tatsächliche PNs zugeschickt in denen mir jemand erklären will, der Braun könnte doch da gar nix dafür und hätte auch gar nix zu sagen. ...



Sorry, wenn ich das Thema jetzt nochmal aufgreife, aber wer hat Dir denn da versucht per PN zu erklären, "...der Braun könnte doch da gar nix dafür und hätte auch gar nix zu sagen...". Also nicht das ich jetzt einen Namen wissen will, aber derjenige scheint sich nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt zu haben.

Da gibt es hier im AB aus dem März 2011 ein Interview mit Herrn Braun zum Thema  § 11 der AVBayFiG. Dieser Paragraph untersagt das Zurücksetzen aller Fische, die nicht nach Art, Maß oder Zeit besonders geschützt sind. Herr Braun war zu diesem Zeitpunkt der zuständige Referatsleiter des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten und hat damit diesen Paragraphen maßgeblich zu verantworten, bzw. hat er da als Referatsleiter den Paragraphen verteidigt und sieht auch keinen großen Interpretationsspielraum.
Das der jetzt nicht als Präsident des LAV zurück rudert sollte also nicht verwundern.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Nicht, dass wir auch deswegen nicht schon seit Jahren schreiben, wie wichtig das festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien wäre.....

Oder so..

Oder so ähnlich...

Und überhaupt.............


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir auch deswegen nicht schon seit Jahren schreiben, wie wichtig das festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien wäre.....
> 
> Oder so..
> 
> ...



Und sowieso...

nicht zu vergessen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

is doch wahr................


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Ja natürlich ist das wahr. 
Das Festschreiben von angelpolitischen Zielen und Standpunkten ist auch aus meiner Sicht außerordentlich wichtig. Wenn man da von Seiten der Fusionspartner Hilfe braucht, sollen die einfach hier:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=63&Itemid=12

oder hier:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67

abschreiben.
Fragt sich nur, ob einige VDSF-Funktionäre zu diesen Standpunkten stehen können. Wohl eher nicht, sonst wäre es ja nicht so schwer, diese als Grundlage für den fusionierten Verband heranzuziehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Die waren doch schon so weit in der 12er-Kommission - bis Mohnert dann den VDSF-Teil der Kommission entmachtet hat und das von der 12er-Kommission *gemeinsam *erarbeitete Papier als "DAV-internes Diskussionspapier" diskreditierte und in die Tonne getreten hat..

Schon vergessen??

Und da hat jetzt eben der DAV und seine Landesverbände die Angler verraten, indem sie das Spiel so mitmachen unbd ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Punkte in den VDSF zu dessen Grundsätzen übertreten wollen..


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die waren doch schon so weit in der 12er-Kommission - bis Mohnert dann den VDSF der Kommission entmachtet hat und das von der 12er-Kommission gemeinsam erarbeitete Papier als "DAV-internes Diskussionspapier" diskredierte und in die Tonne getreten hat..
> 
> Schon vergessen??
> 
> Und da hat jetzt eben der DAV und seine Landesverbände die Angler verraten, indem sie das Spiel so mitmachen..



Ja verraten und verkauft...#t.
Aber mal im Ernst, Du hast natürlich ein ganzes Stück Recht damit. Warum machen die das?  Warum beharrt man da nicht auf seine Standpunkte und die Verhandlungsergebnisse der 12-er Komission? Warum erklären sie ihren Anglern an der Basis nicht, dass jetzt und warum andere Wege beschritten werden und dennoch die Standpunkte des DAV nicht den Bach runter gehen. Ich kanns nicht verstehen. 
Aus Geldnot#c?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja verraten und verkauft...#t.
> Aber mal im Ernst, Du hast natürlich ein ganzes Stück Recht damit. Warum machen die das?  Warum beharrt man da nicht auf seine Standpunkte und die Verhandlungsergebnisse der 12-er Komission? Warum erklären sie ihren Anglern an der Basis nicht, dass jetzt und warum andere Wege beschritten werden und dennoch die Standpunkte des DAV nicht den Bach runter gehen. Ich kanns nicht verstehen.
> Aus Geldnot#c?
> 
> ...



Hier auch mal für jeden zum nachlesen, was damals *GEMEINSAM* von der 12er-Kommission erarbeitet und dann zuerst vom VDSF-Präsidium abgelehnt wurde.

Und dann nachfolgend auch bei Markstein, Weichenhahn, Richter etc. im DAV *KEINERLEI *Rolle mehr spielte - Verräter an ihren Anglern eben:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

Warum machen die das?
Na vermutlich dran gewöhnt, dass kein Gegenwind kommt|gr:
Sagen denn neuerdings Politiker anderer Fachrichtungen die Wahrheit? Oder reden die nicht alles schön? Sorry für den Politikausflug, nur ein andere Vergleich viel mir nicht ein.
M.E. ist das nur ein Postenschachern, egal was dabei auf der Strecke bleibt. jedenfalls meine Gedanken
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier auch mal für jeden zum nachlesen, was damals *GEMEINSAM* von der 12er-Kommission erarbeitet und dann zuerst vom VDSF-Präsidium abgelehnt wurde.
> 
> Und dann nachfolgend auch bei Markstein, Weichenhahn, Richter etc. im DAV *KEINERLEI *Rolle mehr spielte - Verräter an ihren Anglern eben:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf



Ich hab das Papier nun mal überflogen.

Da stimmt aber so einiges nicht.

Z.B. Seite 7, Jeder Angler soll selbst entscheiden..

Wer hat denn da einen gesoffen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*

In der 12er-Kommission waren eben Leute, die damals noch an Angler dachten - aus VDSF und DAV!!

Warum die dann alle umgefallen sind und zu Verrätern am Angeln und den Anglern wurden?

Wer weiss das schon..................


----------



## Tomasz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Z.B. Seite 7, Jeder Angler soll selbst entscheiden..
> 
> Wer hat denn da einen gesoffen?



Nichts da von wegen gesoffen. Das ist klarer und nachzulesender Standpunkt des DAV. Und der sollte nach meinem Dafürhalten auch neben vielen anderen Standpunkten, Bestandteil des fusionierte Verbandes werden. Warum sind da so von abgegangen#q?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VDSF beruft außerordentliche HV zum 15.02. 2013 ein*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nichts da von wegen gesoffen. Das ist klarer und nachzulesender Standpunkt des DAV. Und der sollte nach meinem Dafürhalten auch neben vielen anderen Standpunkten, Bestandteil des fusionierte Verbandes werden. Warum sind da so von abgegangen#q?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Es war ironisch gemeint.


----------

